# Fit's current machine... always changing



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

i figured i would just go ahead and have a thread to post pics of my current setup seeing how i change SO often. i'll post the previous setup along with my current one to start this off. if you have any comments let me know. im open to suggestions.

keep in mind, it's always a work in progress.


previous setup....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

current setup as of 2-17-08...

im still trying to find ONE more antec 5 1/4'' bay fill.

another X2 will be joining that one when the drivers come out.


----------



## intel igent (Feb 18, 2008)

nice!

were you running dual loops?


----------



## viczulis (Feb 18, 2008)

If one from a 900 will fit your drive bay. PM me with address and I'll send you one.

(If you dont find one in the next 10 days), wont be home for 10 days but if your still looking I have one.


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Feb 18, 2008)

Kinda like a member I know from here. Always changing. (actually no. his rig does not change. He just reposition wires and stuff, a little add in card, and thats it.. another post at case mod gallery with a suffix of Q2 sumthing sumthin.. just to keep that rig on the front page of the galleries. pfff). Sorry bout that.. ehhe. Nice rig btw!


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 18, 2008)

nice! how in the world did you shove all that in an antec 900?????


----------



## intel igent (Feb 18, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> nice! how in the world did you shove all that in an antec 900?????



its a silverstone tj-07 orf w/e not an antec 900


----------



## Darknova (Feb 18, 2008)

I so want that same case...but it's so damn expensive over here lol.

Good job too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

@darknova expensive indeed! i paid $340 shipped.

@philbrown it's a silverstone TJ07. i just used the fills from the 900 because they are NICE!

@intel_agent dual loop in the first setup. im waiting on petra's to send me my 2 EK3870x2 waterblocks to put the GPU loop back together.

and yeah.... if anyone has one more antec fill, send it my way.

thanks guys.


----------



## Darknova (Feb 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> @darknova expensive indeed! i paid $340 shipped.



Cheaper than over here then, £210 not shipped, so that's about $415-420


----------



## vivanco (Feb 18, 2008)

nice setup 

how long is 3870x2 compared to 8800 gtx?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

vivanco said:


> nice setup
> 
> how long is 3870x2 compared to 8800 gtx?



about a 1/4" shorter. i'll post a pic for you. BRB.


----------



## vivanco (Feb 18, 2008)

ok yea im wondering because my case can take a 8800 gtx but i dont know about a 3870x2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

ok... i was wrong. they are the same length.

crappy pic but you get the point...


----------



## vivanco (Feb 18, 2008)

nice, thank you for the picture


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 18, 2008)

Did you remove a top/bottom divider plate in that tj07?

very nice anyway.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Did you remove a top/bottom divider plate in that tj07?
> 
> very nice anyway.



for now. it's getting machined to allow maximum flexibility for future upgrades/setups.


----------



## viczulis (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok I'll send drive bay cover when I get back home. I'm due in 27th or 28th. I cant see it costing much so dont worry about that. This site has helped me out in the passed and I'm sure I'll be helped out again.

But now if its 50.00 thats a different story. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2008)

strick94u sent me the 3 in the pic along with the antec fan shroud that holds them together. i was gonna just use one to finish up the top but i couldn't let the other 2 and the shroud go to waste. the TJ07 needed some airflow from the front anyway. looks good i think.

thanks again strick94u


----------



## strick94u (Feb 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> strick94u sent me the 3 in the pic along with the antec fan shroud that holds them together. i was gonna just use one to finish up the top but i couldn't let the other 2 and the shroud go to waste. the TJ07 needed some airflow from the front anyway. looks good i think.
> 
> thanks again strick94u


Looks awesome glad I could help someone build a pc that can hand mine its pc ass


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

strick94u said:


> Looks awesome glad I could help someone build a pc that can hand mine its pc ass



i've had just about all the stuff in your system specs... funny.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

im thinking about adding another rad to my case. it's gonna be pretty crowded and hard to plumb but i think the extra cooling capacity will help when i get my EK NB/SB/VRM blocks in the gpu loop.

any opinions?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 19, 2008)

what color of dye should i use in the second loop? anything but red.


----------



## Poulpy (Feb 19, 2008)

I use a 360 xflow rad from hwlabs (optimized for LPDC) and i cool 2 * mosfets, 2 * 3870, NB, and i used to cool the CPU too (Vapochill now).
The 360 rad was enought with 3 fans on it (until i switched to the E8400 and its heat problem).
So i would say that if you add another 240 rad you should be way fine.
Personnaly i am planning on switching my 360 for a smaller 240 next month or so as i dont have the CPU in the loop anymore and that 360 is too big to my taste for in-case integration.

Hope my opinion helped.


----------



## Joshmcmillan (Feb 19, 2008)

That is SUCH an awesome computer!@!


----------



## strick94u (Feb 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im thinking about adding another rad to my case. it's gonna be pretty crowded and hard to plumb but i think the extra cooling capacity will help when i get my EK NB/SB/VRM blocks in the gpu loop.
> 
> any opinions?



I always wanted to use a car heater core for a radiator use it external in its own box would be large enough not to need a fan and smaller than most stand alones. Someday I will water cool yup someday


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

Poulpy said:


> I use a 360 xflow rad from hwlabs (optimized for LPDC) and i cool 2 * mosfets, 2 * 3870, NB, and i used to cool the CPU too (Vapochill now).
> The 360 rad was enought with 3 fans on it (until i switched to the E8400 and its heat problem).
> So i would say that if you add another 240 rad you should be way fine.
> Personnaly i am planning on switching my 360 for a smaller 240 next month or so as i dont have the CPU in the loop anymore and that 360 is too big to my taste for in-case integration.
> ...



i was gonna put in my PA120.1 in the front where i have the fan. im gonna just add it to the CPU loop when i add the NB/SB/VRM's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2008)

NEW PICS!!!

i got my divder plate back from the machine shop today. when i got home i pollished it up! looks pretty good. tommorrow i'll be putting it back in my case.(a royal pain in the ass)

also, i got my crucial ballistix 4x1gig 1066mhz sticks from Xazax in the mail today. they are a little bright but that's ok. im thinking about putting window tint on them to take them down a notch.

pic...
1... lights on w/tracers
2... lights off w/tracers
3... before polishing
4... after polishing 1
5... after polishing 2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

im trying to come up with a few ducts for better airflow. i've found a guy on OCN who knows plexiglass pretty well.  just a few more detailed pics since i put the subfloor back in.


----------



## erocker (Feb 25, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah, can't wait until i get the EK3870x2 block and the second loop back in there!


----------



## markkleb (Feb 26, 2008)

hello


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

hey man, welcome!!!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 26, 2008)

I am reborn...
when the plastic shows up thurs I will show you what I have in mind for the memory cooler..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

sweetness. you can post the pics on my thread "ballistix tracers mod..." if you want.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

deal of the day.... check my for sale thread.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow i always envied your system specs, never would have known it was assembled so beautifully.  Well done man.  What ever happened to your Tri-SLI?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Wow i always envied your system specs, never would have known it was assembled so beautifully.  Well done man.  What ever happened to your Tri-SLI?



it drug it's ass on the ground so hard it wasn't worth the electricity to keep it running. my SINGLE 3870x2 does about the same scores. check "Alcapone's 3dmark06..." i've got spots 5, 6, 7, and 9 in overall top ten and #1 in ATI single card with a ~3000 point lead. soon to have another x2!

i also got tired of running 8series nvidia cards. i've had them all!


----------



## MKmods (Feb 28, 2008)

Hardware the rest of us only dream of....


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Hardware the rest of us only dream of....



lol i agree xD


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 28, 2008)

dude i love it, its neat, and i love the green, im not a fan of blue leds but it is tastefully done, also how do you like your 3870x2, im thinking of getting one and im curious


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude i love it, its neat, and i love the green, im not a fan of blue leds but it is tastefully done, also how do you like your 3870x2, im thinking of getting one and im curious



my PC's LEDs are blue


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude i love it, its neat, and i love the green, im not a fan of blue leds but it is tastefully done, also how do you like your 3870x2, im thinking of getting one and im curious



I don't like mine.  Downgrading to an HIS 3870 IceQ3. I'd be willing to sell this one to you if you wanted it soon.  If you wanna know why I don't like it, PM me, and I'll link you to three or four threads where I bitch about it.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 28, 2008)

Skrabrug said:


> my PC's LEDs are blue



@fit you did a great job with your system so i give you this:
 +  = 

as for you skra did i ever see your system? if not send me a link, i just have seen WAY to many poorly done builds with way to many blue leds


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't like mine.  Downgrading to an HIS 3870 IceQ3. I'd be willing to sell this one to you if you wanted it soon.



3870x2? how much?

i don't like the blue LED's either but i dont really have a choice. the sound card and ram are a must.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

in all honesty... the 3870x2 is a kick ass card. it can bench better than a lot of other setups, single and dual card, but in games it varies. DX10 games are lacking good driver support yet. any game that runs dx9 or isn't heavily layered in textures runs amazingly well. especially on my dell 30".


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 28, 2008)

tbh i was going to get the x2 regardless of what you said, i think i just wanted some more positive reassurance before i decided to spend that much on a card 
so thanks!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

i paid like $374 each for 6 of them. sold all but 1. stupid me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

thanks to our own erocker i've got the front of my case looking better. i still need to put the last grill in the bottom to replace the last of the silverstone fills. it looks really weird all alone down there.

i temporarily fixed the TOO bright tracers....
here is a before and after...


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lookin' good!



thanks. i'd put the bottom one on now but i don't feel like being attacked by 6 miles of hidden/tucked away wires when i pull the other side of the case off.


----------



## Duxx (Feb 28, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> thanks to our own erocker i've got the front of my case looking better. i still need to put the last grill in the bottom to replace the last of the silverstone fills. it looks really weird all alone down there.
> 
> i temporarily fixed the TOO bright tracers....
> here is a before and after...



What did you end up using to cover them up?  Looks decent.  I never have minded the LEDs honestly, when i cant see them directly(cuz my computer is behind my Line of sight, i only see an orange glaze, and thats my fav color  I still need to grab new 120mm fans though, i dont like the blue, i much prefer green 

Edit:  How much u manage to make profit by selling those X2's?


----------



## viczulis (Feb 28, 2008)

Fits I finally made it back home. You still needing that cover plate from a 900. Or did you get one ? If not I can have it out in tomorrows mail for ya. Let me know if needed.

Oh by the way hell of a system you got there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

erocker sent me 2. thanks though!


----------



## mrw1986 (Feb 28, 2008)

That setup is buttsecks. Very nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 28, 2008)

Duxx said:


> What did you end up using to cover them up?  Looks decent.  I never have minded the LEDs honestly, when i cant see them directly(cuz my computer is behind my Line of sight, i only see an orange glaze, and thats my fav color  I still need to grab new 120mm fans though, i dont like the blue, i much prefer green
> 
> Edit:  How much u manage to make profit by selling those X2's?



it's a piece of a straw... ofr now. i just used a sharpie to color it in.

about $50 on each x2.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 28, 2008)

Damn, That's 1 hell of a system!! good job.  I love the UV green water cooling especially.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 29, 2008)

thanks everyone!

<---1500th post!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

woot bump for post pwnage


----------



## Whilhelm (Mar 4, 2008)

Sweet machine. The tracers are so much better when you can actually look at them without going blind. I so badly want a TJ-07 but I can't justify spending 300 bucks on a case.


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 4, 2008)

OMGWTFBBQPWN!!! Machine, but on a serious note awesome rig, and i dont use awesome lightly  top job.

Cheers
Gam


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 4, 2008)

hey fit did you ever mod your tracers?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2008)

yes... MKMODS is almost finished with it. im hoping he'll post the pics here soon.


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

paint drying...


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

Hows this for a LED blocker/memory cooler





(fan is backwards for the pict and the extra fan housing is just propping up the other end)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO!!!!! shit! i didn't realize you had two fans on it.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 4, 2008)

dude that is FUCKING WICKED!!!      

great job


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> dude that is FUCKING WICKED!!!
> 
> great job



Cant get any better than that


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 4, 2008)

ohh but it can see =====>


----------



## MKmods (Mar 4, 2008)

lol


----------



## Duxx (Mar 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Hows this for a LED blocker/memory cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That all custom..?  Looks pretty awesome though, will it cover all 4 dimm slots?


----------



## MKmods (Mar 5, 2008)

It was designed for Fits mobo (not my P5N E SLI)




It is open on the right side to take air from the front, also the panel covers the 24pin plug and wires.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

i said it before and ill say it again...WICKED!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2008)

yeah... i  love it! my tracers are getting too hot and i wanted something unique.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

after that baby is your, your rig will be that much cooler...lol...cooler  some might say thats punny


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 8, 2008)

ALRIGHT!!! where is your epenis so i can suck it !! jk lol nice freaking computer man  im envious, let me know if your into lan gaming and what games and we can woop some ass sometime, austin has some good lan partys by the way. i give you a 10\10. 11\10 when you get the second x2, altho ive heard there still working the performance increase bugs out of the drivers. like how it only bumps an 06 score by a minimal amount.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2008)

spootity said:


> ALRIGHT!!! where is your epenis so i can suck it !! jk lol nice freaking computer man  im envious, let me know if your into lan gaming and what games and we can woop some ass sometime, austin has some good lan partys by the way.



i wouldn't know about the lan parties.... i ride bikes most of the time.


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 8, 2008)

well damn !! i used to run 10 miles a day for fun, but i stoped when we moved to far away from the lake.

ohh man i can see it now, people are gona put that quote of mine in there sigs lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2008)

go to 9th and lamar....then go back east about a block on 9th. you'll see...


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i wouldn't know about the lan parties.... i ride bikes most of the time.



what kind of bikes ?


----------



## Sh00t1st (Mar 8, 2008)

austin is a known biker destination, we have the hardest hills to climb especially in west austin. 
hell lance armstrong trained here, that should say something.
i would assume its an expensive one from one of the many custom bike shops all around town.


----------



## DOM (Mar 8, 2008)

so why ride a bike I was thinking it was like a bike in my avatar cant wait for it to get warmer so I can ride mine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2008)

this will help... not me but some people i have rode with...
http://www.foxracing.com/videos/?id=BMX016


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2008)

i've had a few questions so here is a few pics to clear things up a bit...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Customer build.... work in progress.

CAD/CAM machine...

E2180
zalman cnps8700
2gig's Adata 800mhz
biostar intel 945gc board
ATI x1950gt 256mb
250gig SATA WD16
Samsung dl dvd-rw
550watt PSU
el cheapo case


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

fits your rig is dual loop?

could you post your loop order, i think we might be able to clean it up a bit


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 22, 2008)

Is that a Biostar 6100? I was gonna use that for someone is it any good?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

intel igent said:


> fits your rig is dual loop?
> 
> could you post your loop order, i think we might be able to clean it up a bit



rig in first post is dual loop.

L1...
laing d5 > D-tek fuzion > TC PA120.2 > RES

L2...
laing d5 > 2x DD GTX blocks > T-line > TC PA120.3

simple, yet effective.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> rig in first post is dual loop.
> 
> L1...
> laing d5 > D-tek fuzion > TC PA120.2 > RES
> ...



definately two great loops you got there 

cool thnx! 

let me ponder it for a little 

what do you ride?

i used to ride singletrack/urban/freeride? with an old rocky mountain rigid F/F im not one for susp takes away from the fun  

EDIT: just saw the vid you posted so i assume your into BMX


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

just bmx.

thanks man.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldnt pay you $50 for that....

I would pay you more


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> I wouldnt pay you $50 for that....
> 
> I would pay you more



actually... i sold it for $750 WITH a logitech mx518, logitech keyboard, and 22" W Acer LCD.

better than ANY HP/gateway/acer/dell/etc.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> actually... i sold it for $750 WITH a logitech mx518, logitech keyboard, and 22" W Acer LCD.
> 
> better than ANY HP/gateway/acer/dell/etc.



Looks great m8 good job you can do my cable management anyday


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2008)

phanbuey said:


> If you flip those rad fans around to pull air through the rad, instead of pushing air into the case, your temps would drop considerably... Its worth a try.  They also will be quieter.  I have a silverstone fan just like that and does not do well with backpressure.



no... the fans push through the rad, into the PSU and the other RAD on the other side. there are 2 fans in between the 2 rads and 2 more on the other side. temps are pretty good. idle in the low 20c range @ 3.6ghz on the q6600.


----------



## phanbuey (Mar 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no... the fans push through the rad, into the PSU and the other RAD on the other side. there are 2 fans in between the 2 rads and 2 more on the other side. temps are pretty good. idle in the low 20c range @ 3.6ghz on the q6600.



yeah i just saw that haha, i read the first 2 pages of post then posted, then saw the other pic with your 2 radiators attached... all i gotta say is HOLY F*CK ... great job man !


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 23, 2008)

so when will your striker 2 extreme arrive? damned 780i.. higway robbery imo


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> so when will your striker 2 extreme arrive? damned 780i.. higway robbery imo



no more nvidia boards....ever!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 23, 2008)

> no more nvidia boards....ever!



aww cmon fit! Your my hero! ^^ dont give up on nvidia yet.. have you seen the reviews on the thing? Its hitting HIGH oc numbers on both quads and duals! Check the cool commercial too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfFtCHxh2rI

will you be one of them? one of the few .. Just hope that nb barb is 1/2"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Customer/friend build done. 

this is for my friend that runs/owns a machine shop. he wanted a new machine to speed up the design phase of his work. this machine is probably overkill but we wanted to futureproof him but still keep it at a decent price.

here's his shop logo...






now, on to the computer...
















im no pro at case modding but i think this turned out pretty nice. as soon as i get his 22" LCD in i'll be shipping it out to him.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks good.  You should slap a logo on the side panel to the right of the upper fan intake.  I would prefer there be a little more red somewhere, and I think that would do it.

Looks nice and clean, though!  Esp. with the cable management!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2008)

yeah... i didnt want to put the sticker on the case. it would look kinda cheesy. i wanted to do an etching on the top with the logo(because that's the only part of the case visable at his desk) but im no good at drawing or etching.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, that'd be hard.  Looks good tho!


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 26, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2008)

here DD....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2008)

new reds....

sent over from crucial. THANKS FOR OVERNIGHTING THEM GUYS!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 30, 2008)

Ohhhh! Sexeh!!!!

You've got to give us some results. Everest, SuperPi, something! The catharsis for these Reds need some conclusion...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2008)

i'll say this.... they arent the best set to overclock with but they are worthy of any rig. i LOVE them.


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

fit, your motherboard is on fire!  Those things are bright!  Is there any way to turn off the LED's on the top?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2008)

i wish. i put my OCZ ram fan over them and the blue and red mix to make a purple. nice.


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

I think a nice hot exacto knife would do the job!  Don't do it!!!  I really like those sticks...  I want some to match the red fans in my amd rig.


----------



## Gam'ster (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol, when fit's rig thread gets a comment from the man him self the whole of tpu stops.... to see whats new and shinny , Amazing rig and work .

Cheers
Gam


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2008)

new toy... check the VID and vcore...


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 3, 2008)

Nice! Hey, isn't THAT the proc I was supposed to get? 

I've been pulling my hair out wondering why after 3 good Vantage runs, this thing is operating like it's only working on one core. Any suggestions?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2008)

are both cores enabled? go to device manager and uninstall all the CPU"S and reboot.

and a bonus... i didnt know until i got this chip that it was sealed in the retail box!!!!! for only $250 shipped.... not bad


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (May 3, 2008)

Did that already. Don't want to derail your thread.


----------



## Nitro-Max (May 3, 2008)

you finally got them Fitseries they looks real nice man.


----------



## Darknova (May 3, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> new toy... check the VID...



Holy shit! that beats my E8400's VID of 1.10v


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 4, 2008)

ok...it's official... KICK ASS was an ingredient in this E8500...


----------



## Darknova (May 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok...it's official... KICK ASS was an ingredient in this E8500...



I hate you with a passion you can only dream....

Nice OC man...now if only I could get to 4Ghz


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

does anyone like these? im thinking about selling them. they are 2x2gig 800mhz. CLICK THE PICS FOR HIGH QUALITY VERSIONS.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

how much im looking for another pair also would you split up the set?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

make me an offer. never used them. i booted them to make sure they work though.


----------



## das müffin mann (May 7, 2008)

you willing to take trades at all? i might have something lying around plus some cash


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

possibly. what do you have? im looking for 45nm quads. since these never came out i'd probably want a good bit of money. make me some offers though.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2008)

Too bad I'm not an nVidia guy...


----------



## mrw1986 (May 7, 2008)

Those are sexy as hell! Shame I'm going ATI now


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> Those are sexy as hell! Shame I'm going ATI now



There's no shame in that Matthew!


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

Where they hell did you pull those green ones out of.. those are ****ing brilliant.. too bad i dont think I could afford.


----------



## Whilhelm (May 7, 2008)

Are the Leds green too? I have never seen those before. Look pretty sweet but I cannot justify replacing my Tracers that have been going strong.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

here.... these were never made. dont ask how i got them. they work and look cool.


----------



## blkhogan (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> here.... these were never made. dont ask how i got them. they work and look cool.



I want them!! How much? They would look great in my all green lit case. Gimme... Gimmie.... Gimmie. I must have them


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> does anyone like these? im thinking about selling them. they are 2x2gig 800mhz. CLICK THE PICS FOR HIGH QUALITY VERSIONS.



Green Tracers? WTF? Where did you get those?


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

I'm just wondering how you had such a hard time finding RED tracers.. yet you managed to get your hands on some never made green ones.   Impressed. You really need to put a price up..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> I'm just wondering how you had such a hard time finding RED tracers.. yet you managed to get your hands on some never made green ones.   Impressed. You really need to put a price up..



i didnt find the red ones.... crucial sent them to me for review.... along with 3 other colors.


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

Dude if you got orange... you better not be holding out on me.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 7, 2008)

I'd punch a newborn baby for some orange tracers


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Dude if you got orange... you better not be holding out on me.



I want Purple!


----------



## blkhogan (May 7, 2008)

Those green babies are mine..... fit just doesnt know it yet


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no purple but there is blue.



2 x 2gb?


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

So filthy...  I imagine the LED's are purple on those 2?

Wtf.. where did that post go with your purple ones!?


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> So filthy...  I imagine the LED's are purple on those 2?
> 
> Wtf.. where did that post go with your purple ones!?



Where? what pics?


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Where? what pics?



They are gone... re-post them Fit!


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> They are gone... re-post them Fit!



I get the feeling he's not meant to


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I get the feeling he's not meant to



I knew i should have copied them.. they were just too good to be true!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

i cant. sorry. im not supposed to let these out yet. sorry. you guys can help me though....

what colors do you want to see crucial make?


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i cant. sorry. im not supposed to let these out yet. sorry. you guys can help me though....
> 
> what colors do you want to see crucial make?



PURPLE 

Heh, but we do know about 4 colours they can make though now don't we?


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i cant. sorry. im not supposed to let these out yet. sorry. you guys can help me though....
> 
> what colors do you want to see crucial make?



Orange.. i think White would also look pretty sick.  All white with white LED's..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

Darknova said:


> PURPLE
> 
> Heh, but we do know about 4 colours they can make though now don't we?



those... if you saw them... were not purple... they were the blue ones. they are kinda weird. i dont like them at all.


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Orange.. i think White would also look pretty sick.  All white with white LED's..



Black heatspreader, White writing, White LEDS


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> those... if you saw them... were not purple... they were the blue ones. they are kinda weird. i dont like them at all.



So the ones that you just posted then took down were not purple...??  They definitely looked like purple to me :/


----------



## blkhogan (May 7, 2008)

No fit.... you give me those green ones right now mister!!  Me I would like to see green (of course), orange, purple would be cool, black w/ uv leds now that would kick ass!! White would be way cool w/ white leds.


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> So the ones that you just posted then took down were not purple...??  They definitely looked like purple to me :/



Dammit, didn't get to see em 

(And all of a sudden, this is the most active thread this morning )


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> So the ones that you just posted then took down were not purple...??  They definitely looked like purple to me :/



no.. they are a really weird blue. it looks kinda effed up to me.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

BTW.... does anyone want a raptor X 150gig drive? it's brand new.


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no.. they are a really weird blue. it looks kinda effed up to me.



Depends if you like Purple or not


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Depends if you like Purple or not



the camera does no justice to the way these look. i like purple but these "blue" (as they are labled) are ugly.


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the camera does no justice to the way these look. i like purple but these "blue" (as they are labled) are ugly.



So blue heatspreader? And (in your words) effed up blue LEDs?


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

Purple used to be my favorite color.. then i found orange 8)


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

Darknova said:


> So blue heatspreader? And (in your words) effed up blue LEDs?



the blue is washed out and looks really odd. i havent out them in the board yet.


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

Duxx said:


> Purple used to be my favorite color.. then i found orange 8)



Anyone would think this thread is inhabited by women 



fitseries3 said:


> the blue is washed out and looks really odd. i havent out them in the board yet.



Well I'm assuming these are prototypes right?


----------



## Duxx (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the camera does no justice to the way these look. i like purple but these "blue" (as they are labled) are ugly.



The camera sure as hell made them look awesome!


----------



## Darknova (May 7, 2008)

I know there's one question I'd like answered. Fit, you said "3 other colors" so that's Blue, Green, and what else?

I'm thinking White, or just a normal set you're counting as a color


----------



## aspire (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> BTW.... does anyone want a raptor X 150gig drive? it's brand new.



I'd be more than glad to give that poor drive a home


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

$150  shipped. it's sealed in the box.


----------



## aspire (May 7, 2008)

I'd be glad to, just can't afford anything. Damn being a jobless college student...

And those green tracers are secks btw...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

updated...


----------



## Whilhelm (May 7, 2008)

Looking pretty nice, but also a bit empty. You put any thought into getting the interior powdercoated?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 7, 2008)

im getting ready to pull it back apart. the second rad is not in there either. it will be full.


----------



## intel igent (May 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im getting ready to pull it back apart. the second rad is not in there either. it will be full.



you better make a log 

you going dual VGA/RAD/LOOP?


----------



## mk_ln (May 29, 2008)

how do you manage to fit cables behind the mobo tray? There doesn't seem to be any clearance b/w the top/bottom divider and the side panel.  other than the mod on the mobo tray for the 24pin power, did you mod anything else? (i see that the cpu power is being routed b/w the mobo and mobo tray, but how, if at all, did you get any cables behind the mobo tray?)


Thanks, and great setup btw.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2008)

on this case... there is about 1 inch between the board and the mobo tray. that's plenty of room for the 24pin to go underneith the board. i did cut another slot under the board near the bottom where you can see the wires go under the board. the 8pin cpu power runs behind the board and comes back through to connect.


----------



## Gam'ster (May 30, 2008)

I cant wait to see the rig all done, this thread is like a living wish list , if i was an iguana id be green .

Thanks 
Gam


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2008)

It will never be all done.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 31, 2008)

OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i've got a HOLE new setup now!

asus P5E3 DLX wifi@
q9450
2x1gigs crucial ballistix 1600mhz ddr3
2x 3870x2's
pc power and cooling 860watt psu
seagate 500gig 7200.11 32mb cache 
acrylic dtek fuzion alpha1 prototype block
TC PA120.1
laing d5


----------



## t_ski (May 31, 2008)

Hrm..... needs pics....

AND BENCHES!!!!!!!1!  Get that puppy overclocked and put up a new 3DMark Vantage score


----------



## DanishDevil (May 31, 2008)

Get off your ass and finish your cooling rig!


----------



## Gam'ster (May 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OH BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i've got a HOLE new setup now!
> *
> ...



Ahh so u found one in the US fit , were did u steal it from  ? J/K
Cheers
Gam


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2008)

got it from [H] for $260 shipped. not bad.

oogle away....


----------



## t_ski (Jun 1, 2008)

For the D-tek, is that the top you were talking about making before or something else?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

lovin' the look of the clear top on that fuzion 

@ t_ski : i beleive that is fitseries creation


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2008)

t_ski said:


> For the D-tek, is that the top you were talking about making before or something else?



yes..... for my info look at this thread


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> got it from [H] for $260 shipped. not bad.
> 
> oogle away....



Nice looking good


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

They sell that board at Compusa for $309.. But I don't know of any good DDR3 ram out there! 

Fit, it looks good and can't wait to see everything!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2008)

a few shots in progress...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> a few shots in progress...



i'm lovin it fits! fuckin schweet! 

mad props to CyberDruid for the original idea  

what will all be cooled with this? are you going to enclose it? is that an RD-30 i see?

those scythe fans use sleeve bearings so watch out


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 1, 2008)

Sh1t! 6 35mm Ultra Kaze! I only have two and they sound so dang loud!  looking good man! Do that set up your self?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2008)

yes... thanks to CyberDruid for the concept. he has also been a big help figuring out all the little details of this thing. thanks CD!

fans will be undervolted for silence. 

there will be a total of 2 meanwell psu's and a 3rd 12v psu that CD sent me for the fans. it's the same one he used in Monolith.

this will be cooling a 225w TEC and it is for benching only. this thing should keep temps under -10c easy.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 1, 2008)

What are the specs of the system going in there?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2008)

more...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> What are the specs of the system going in there?



Two pages ago he listed his new specs. 

@Fits: I see your doing it at home! sweetness man! Can't wait to see that system roar!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2008)

more soon...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2008)

up and running now. temps are SOOOOOO LOW!!!!!


----------



## philbrown23 (Jun 2, 2008)

man this dude is a crazy bawller! rofl


----------



## intel igent (Jun 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> up and running now. temps are SOOOOOO LOW!!!!!



can you say ambient?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 2, 2008)

I just spew a load all over the inside of my flannel pants... I love that set up and I want to see the readings!


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations fit!!!! Your Grand Water Station is looking so good =)

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

just tested this thing with the TEC and im getting -23c under load. not bad! more pics soon.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just tested this thing with the TEC and im getting -23c under load. not bad! more pics soon.



OH man, that makes me just wanna.... 



All right, back from a shower...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 4, 2008)

nozzles now work...


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 4, 2008)

I have to stop checking this thread before I say screw moving out and get some water cooling.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

if you can see it... it's there... the red nozzle.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 5, 2008)

Fits, thats some serious set up! I love it! Man, its making me want to get one myself! or finally decide on what I'm going to do!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2008)

benching with the new cooler rig and the TEC hooked up...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> benching with the new cooler rig and the TEC hooked up...



dat iz t3h s3x!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 6, 2008)

some of my toys...


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> benching with the new cooler rig and the TEC hooked up...



Intel Igent is spot on there. Now i need a smoke after seeing that.....quickest ever ejaculation.

Amazing......

Gam


----------



## SirKeldon (Jun 7, 2008)

fitseries3's home starts to seem PCs'r'Us !!! really good and impressive closet as always my friend 

And yeah, the Grand Water Station looks really sexy and cool (never better said lol) ... so come on!!! tell us some temp results!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

quick update. 

revamped with new goodies and painted inside black. looks good so far. more soon.


----------



## Darknova (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish I had as much money and time as you do to pour into my rig...then all my ideas could come true lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

still a crap pic but you can see it better for now. still working on the cables.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> still a crap pic but you can see it better for now. still working on the cables.



It looks pretty good man! Glad to see that baby in its case!


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> still a crap pic but you can see it better for now. still working on the cables.



looks good!

couple thing's though :

1) your'e missing a tripple rad 

2) where's your plexi top?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> looks good!
> 
> couple thing's though :
> 
> ...




Here, here! I want to see that rad hooked to the top that case! And, if needed, I like to see more welding marks then a Emo kid trying to kill his/her self! lol


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Here, here! I want to see that rad hooked to the top that case! And, if needed, I like to see more welding marks then a Emo kid trying to kill his/her self! lol



not the top :shadedshu the bottom  that's what i love about those cases 

welding marks?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> not the top :shadedshu the bottom  that's what i love about those cases
> 
> welding marks?



lol.. I forget that he had it there! lol... It gives me an idea about the Cosmos... 

Hook up the Kaze fans on top! lol... make the whole case become a freezer! lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

yes yes.. you have noticed that there is PLENTY of room for the PA120.3 or even a BIX480 at the bottom. i dont really need the extra rad at this time. besides, it's in my external cooling rig right now anyways.

i'll think of something to put down there soon.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 13, 2008)

Seriously fit, you do some amazing things, makes me want to pay you to build my water cooling setup.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yes yes.. you have noticed that there is PLENTY of room for the PA120.3 or even a BIX480 at the bottom. i dont really need the extra rad at this time. besides, it's in my external cooling rig right now anyways.
> 
> i'll think of something to put down there soon.



what about the acryllic top?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

do it! im waiting for your stuff to arrive... anytime now.... waiting....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 13, 2008)

intel igent said:


> what about the acryllic top?



i have it.... it's still in development stages so no go on the main rig yet.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have it.... it's still in development stages so no go on the main rig yet.



i see, thnx


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 14, 2008)

intel igent said:


> fitseries3 said:
> 
> 
> > i have it.... it's still in development stages so no go on the main rig yet.
> ...



This makes me want to glue my butt to my computer chair so I know what, and how it looks like!!!!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats looking nice fit, very subtle compared to your external monster. That tubing is huge though dont that give you any probs with flexibility or anything ? what size it is ?.

Gam


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2008)

tubing is 1/2ID clearflex. it's the only tubing i use now. it's great. it bends in any form or fashion you need and you can even tie it in a knot and it still doesnt kink up on you. it's cheap too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tubing is 1/2ID clearflex. it's the only tubing i use now. it's great. it bends in any form or fashion you need and you can even tie it in a knot and it still doesnt kink up on you. it's cheap too.



Wow, I really need to think about getting that! Gotta find it now!


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats some seriously chunky tubing .


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 19, 2008)

Fits, how is the Max boards sound card!?? I was thinking about trying it out instead of my sound card...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2008)

It's good enough for me.  i like it.


----------



## trt740 (Jun 19, 2008)

*very nice rig fits*



fitseries3 said:


> i figured i would just go ahead and have a thread to post pics of my current setup seeing how i change SO often. i'll post the previous setup along with my current one to start this off. if you have any comments let me know. im open to suggestions.
> 
> keep in mind, it's always a work in progress.
> 
> ...



very nice


----------



## Darknova (Jun 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i am now the proud owner of a QX9650.



Throw some of this PC love my way dammit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2008)

pinchy.. if your out there bud.. here it is....

everyone else...

does this look crazy? 2x2's on a matx board? lol!  a new project emerges!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats just sick right there! some thing to play with my man! Can't wait to see that project log!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 24, 2008)

i have to do something with these 3870x2's when i get 2x 4870x2's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have to do something with these 3870x2's when i get 2x 4870x2's.



I can't wait to see what you do! It will be a good learn to see what you can do! I love it!


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> pinchy.. if your out there bud.. here it is....
> 
> everyone else...
> 
> does this look crazy? 2x2's on a matx board? lol!  a new project emerges!



Holy ....


LOL That looks INSANE .

you gotta show us some benchies with that lol.

I wanted to get a second card for my matx rig (same motherboard with both pcie slots) but wasnt sure of the performance hit on a 4x....so benches will be great


----------



## Gam'ster (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol the matx mobo makes the 3870x2's look massive, there not small anyway but....thats massively cool


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2008)

ok... this board is pretty easy to OC but im wondering how the EFF ppl got to 635mhz FSB with this bad boy. you'd have to have some 1700mhz ddr2 for that to happen seeing how there are only 3 straps and one is higher then the ram im using. there is 1066, 800, and 667.


oh and...... 2x2's are kicking ass as i type.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 25, 2008)

Benchmarks !

Btw fit, update the BIOS on the board. It gives you waaaaaaay more options. When I had my e2140 in there (well, the PRE-RMA one), the RAM divider only had 2 options and I couldnt OC at all....updated the BIOS and there were the options  (not sure if it just applied to 800 FSB chips, but you can give it a go).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2008)

perfect!

it's been a while since you updated this bios pinchy. it had f5 and now i've got f8e on it. bios has changed a good bit and now has a few more options.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 25, 2008)

Lol it was NIB, never opened .

Gigabyte didnt repair my old board, they sent me a brand new one .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

is this good? i honestly have no idea. LOL!


----------



## paybackdaman (Jul 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> pinchy.. if your out there bud.. here it is....
> 
> everyone else...
> 
> does this look crazy? 2x2's on a matx board? lol!  a new project emerges!



what motherboard? I can only see the two beastly cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

gigabyte g33-ds2r MATX


----------



## paybackdaman (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh...sorry. I forgot to put the emoticon [i was just making a little joke ]. But yeah, I was just saying those things are beastly on that board. You can barley fit anything else on there. I want to see that in a Lanbox. that would make my day. =D

Like in a Silverstone SG01
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163050


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 2, 2008)

i had to scrap that project to take on another beastly one. more details soon. the G33 is in my for sale thread if anyone wants it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2008)

i got a new toy... first on TPU i think. gimme a min to get a pic...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)

NO CLEAR TOP! dammit!


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> is this good? i honestly have no idea. LOL!




Well fits that about where my rig in specs scores.

BTW nice Vraptor


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2008)

Id love to get like 3 of those.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)

dude! this drive is fast as hell. installed vista in 7mins and reboot now doing updates.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 17, 2008)

I want one now  Too bad there the price of a 4870


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2008)

I dont buy many used computer parts, but I would buy this if the price was right used.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I dont buy many used computer parts, but I would buy this if the price was right used.



haha! im selling my 2 raptor x 150's for $120 each in the box.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)

wow... this velociraptor does get hot.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 17, 2008)

I want 4 in RAID-0.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 17, 2008)

that's with write cache off. retesting with it on now. will post results soon.


----------



## Pinchy (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn thats fair decent.

My 2x 320GB WD SE16's (320GB b1 single platter version) get around 160mb/s average read in RAID 0.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> NO CLEAR TOP! dammit!



Lol, you don't expect both a clear top and a f*** off huge heatsink do you?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)

im working on a mini water cooler external rig for benching. pics soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow... this thing turned out great. im loving it. 

what do you think?


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 18, 2008)

cool, nice and compact!


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks sick.

That pic reminds me that I paid you for a clear top for my fuzion and I don't have a fuzion any more LMAO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)

your still taking one from me ahahahhah!


----------



## mep916 (Aug 18, 2008)

Great idea. When are you gonna try it out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)

i'll be trying it tomorrow when i switch out my e8500 for the e8600.


----------



## mep916 (Aug 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'll be trying it tomorrow when i switch out my e8500 for the e8600.



Thought so...

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=925130&postcount=15


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Nice little cooler.  How is your TJ07 looking these days?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Nice little cooler.  How is your TJ07 looking these days?



about the same. im getting ready to swap the 3870 for a 4850 though. not much else is changed YET. i'll be building a custom Phase to put in there instead of water here in the next few months.


----------



## wtf8269 (Aug 19, 2008)

Glad to see you're finding excitement in this again. I remember a month or two ago you were real sick of it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

highest i can get on air with the xigmatek HDT-1284...


----------



## t_ski (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good.  Is that with the bolt-down kit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 25, 2008)

nah... just the quick mount.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nah... just the quick mount.



bolt that baby down, and let 'er rip


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 25, 2008)

4.8 on air?  Damn that's sexy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> bolt that baby down, and let 'er rip



i think the temp sensor is totally wrong here. it says 95c in the bios and yet it boots and shows 53c in realtemp and coretemp. who do i believe?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

oh... thanks to dark2099 i have this....


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 26, 2008)

I need fit's job so I can afford so many toys.


----------



## ascstinger (Aug 26, 2008)

just curious, does your S1284 have the problem where the heatpipes dont make full contact with the cpu?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> just curious, does your S1284 have the problem where the heatpipes dont make full contact with the cpu?



the one i have is the one T_ski used in his review here on TPU. i got it from him. it looks flat to me. IDK man.


----------



## ascstinger (Aug 26, 2008)

i guess they had a problem with the heatpipes being staggered, so it didnt contact the cpu as well as the 1283 did

xigmatek was supposed to revise it, so I didnt know if you were able to get a revised sample that was better designed. that qx going to replace the e8600 btw?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

it's just a borrowed chip. i didnt have any say it in actually..... dark just said "here's the tracking number"


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 26, 2008)

And you totally thought it was a prank and there it is.  Don't hurt it, and get some kick ass scores.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

2mins in the board and KICKIN IT!


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that still with the 1284?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

yup... but shes damn hot now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

op... shit... here ya go... Xigamatek still....


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

DAMN! Nice OC's man!

I bet that Xig's a little more than "warm" to the touch compared to the e8600 eh?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

actually... im not gonna lie... it's damn hot. i've got a 130cfm fan front and rear on it now to keep it running. i know its' cheating but im still on air. that counts right?

if it makes it any better.... 4.4ghz was with the Xig's stock fan.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn right that counts! It's still air, adding more fans isn't cheating by any means imo!

Just watching what you do with that board makes me want a P45 Asus P5Q...you've about got me sold on figuring out how to get one!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

all smiles!


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that running a 4870x2 or two 4870s? 

Impressive score and overclock. 

Your specs say you have two 4870x2s, lets see some quadfire benches.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

this score is 2x 4870's


----------



## JC316 (Aug 26, 2008)

Almost unsurped Giorious as the king. keep working


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

Fit, I need you to stop by my house sometime soon...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Fit, I need you to stop by my house sometime soon...



your QX giving you troubles?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

I just suck at OCing anymore   Need a hired tweaker


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

tell you the truth.... i've been using this chip for about 2 hours as of now. its still on AIR and i havent really tried tweaking anything any better than it is. these are just rough runs... the real scores come later. i'll have this chip and the E8600 under the TEC before i sell the TEC here in the next month. im hoping to get my water setup on the video cards also so i can bench them at 1000/1200.

if i had the money or the luck to own a QX9650 everyone would be in danger of seeing some damn high OC's and crazy bench scores. i wish that i could be a professional overclocker like some of these other guys but i guess my name hasn't gotten out to the right people yet.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 26, 2008)

....


----------



## t_ski (Aug 26, 2008)

More cowbell...


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i wish that i could be a professional overclocker like some of these other guys but i guess my name hasn't gotten out to the right people yet.



It will.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok, so here's a summary (for my benefit and maybe others):

4351 (10.5*414) @ 1.488V
4401 (11*400) @ 1.44v
4401 (10.5*419) @ 1.488V
4473 (10.5*426) @ 1.512V
4512 (12*376) @ 1.512V

What I wish you could add are what NB voltages you used for the different FSB.  I'm trying to figure out how little voltage I can apply to mine since I took the extra fan off the NB.  I still haven't put that S-Max on there that I bought from you


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

I had the chip fit is playing with at 10x450 and 10.5x430 both for 4.5GHz benchable, neither we stable thought, but both were around 1.5v in BIOS and 1.47 or so after droop.  Underwater thankfully.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Ok, so here's a summary (for my benefit and maybe others):
> 
> 4351 (10.5*414) @ 1.488V
> 4401 (11*400) @ 1.44v
> ...



NB is gonna be hard. i use my best friend the Asus P5Q3 DLX for benching so it's a bit different from your maximus. 

from my experience... the P45's are far easier to OC 45nm chips. like i said... i had 4.4ghz on 1st boot with the QX9650. i have yet to try anything less.

(yes, this is Dark2099's chip... not mine. he wants me to post that every time i talk about this chip)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

HOWEVER..... dont be afraid to use 1.71v on the X38 NB.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

Don't want you to post that every time, just that t_ski posted his results and I decided I could add mine to help you and him and yea.  So don't need to mention it ever post, just when we set some nice scores.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2008)

What kind of volts you find it needs for 4 GHz?  I'm trying to get that stable first, then I hope to get up to around your 4401 (10.5*419) @ 1.488V.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

the NB volts? it depends on the FSB and memspeed. p45 NB uses 1.24v-1.26v for 400-450mhz FSB.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 27, 2008)

At 10x400 I had it stable at 1.356-1.36v with droop under load and trt who had the chip before me said he needed about 1.368v for the same speed.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like my chip may need a hair more.  I found 9.5*400 @ 1.375v


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

you guys talking 4ghz vcore voltage? this one runs at 1.325v on the p45 at 4ghz. i just tried.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the NB volts? it depends on the FSB and memspeed. p45 NB uses 1.24v-1.26v for 400-450mhz FSB.



No, I was referring to vcore.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you guys talking 4ghz vcore voltage? this one runs at 1.325v on the p45 at 4ghz. i just tried.



Actual or BIOS setting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

bios. i have measured and this board has little to no vdroop.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 27, 2008)

looks like you're doing good fit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> looks like you're doing good fit!



lol! where did you get that from?


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 27, 2008)

hwbot lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> hwbot lol



im almost non-existent on HWbot. i have an account but no score. lol!


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 27, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im almost non-existent on HWbot. i have an account but no score. lol!



well you're numba 1


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice photoshopping Scrizz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2008)

OH NOES!!!!!!!!!!!  watch your ass 3dm06 and vantage thread!


----------



## Kursah (Aug 29, 2008)

Damn that's a good looking card! Can't wait to see what you extract from it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2008)

Kursah said:


> Damn that's a good looking card! Can't wait to see what you extract from it!



im gonna extract 200% pure WIN


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2008)

badass fit.  Really nice.  Please post your benchmarks and let us know how it does.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 29, 2008)

Damn you. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2008)

jeeez... single 4870x2 at stock...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2008)

damn.... compare the last shot with this one. 200mhz made a pretty big difference.


----------



## dark2099 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just to be really annoying, I am going to mention that you're using an old version of GPU-Z.  Amazing scores by the way.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 29, 2008)

higher...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

hey fit those are really nice scores,  not only is that cpu helping a lot, but that 4870x2 is a monster man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

if you wonder what makes these great scores here it is...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

holy shit, thats nuts lol.  Nice though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

qx9650
1600mhz ddr3
p5q3 dlx
4870x2
4870
crazy water cooler
860watt PC power and cooling PSU
velociraptor


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 30, 2008)

damn, time to watercool the card when the koolance blocks come out and see what it can do heh?


----------



## Jeno (Aug 30, 2008)

OMFG!!! those scores are outrageous!! keep up the good work


----------



## mep916 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hella sick setup.


----------



## zaqwsx (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice scores in 06 those 4870x2's are sick and your setup is great also!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

nah.. just one 4870x2 + 4870.. 3gpu power


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2008)

Throw the second X2 in there and let's see what you can get


----------



## WhiteLotus (Aug 30, 2008)

^second. damn fit i've kept an eye on this for a while. That is some insanely expensive gear.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Throw the second X2 in there and let's see what you can get



DOA


----------



## t_ski (Aug 30, 2008)

OH NOES!!!!


----------



## mrw1986 (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice dude! I want parts like that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 30, 2008)

now im bored. 

i cant wait to get a 9870x12 with 512gb of gqdr16


----------



## Darknova (Aug 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> now im bored.
> 
> i cant wait to get a 9870x12 with 512gb of gqdr16



Hey if you're bored you can always send me your stuff


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 30, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Hey if you're bored you can always send me your stuff



I second that 
very nice scores btw


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

philbrown inspired...


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

That's actually a pretty damn good idea! 

Man fit, you are gonna have some insane results soon aren't ya? You already have shown what AIR is capable of!

I want my damn P5Q Dlx to show up already dammit! So I can at least linger closer in the background lol! I don't go hardcore like you do, but it's nice to see how far you are able to push hardware!

Did you get your RSOD figured?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

still RSOD.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

That is odd...you said it seems to coincide with your voltage right? I know if I ran my NBv too high on my DFI P35 (around 1.65v during testing) I couldn't boot into windows...I would get a boot something or another corrupted message...no RSOD though. I couldn't find much more then that WIKI link I gave ya in your RSOD thread...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 31, 2008)

it's not doing RSOD now... just hard lock. fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Kursah (Aug 31, 2008)

Hmm..wonder what's going unstable on ya...you don't have the PCI-e bus OC'd do ya? Maybe back that off and see if it's an HDD comm issue? I have heard the P45's don't have this issue as bad as P965's and P35's in my experience. I leave mine at 100 anymore..never really noticed anything beneficial from it at least at my OC levels that is!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

if i change it from 100mhz it wont post at all no matter what.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2008)

That's odd...hopefully that QX isn't going tits up on ya! You said it was degrading in another thread right? Or seemed to be degrading...wonder if something else is playing a culprit on ya...

You could always toss that e8600 back in and see if you can still hit stable speeds there and lose the lockup/RSOD issues...that could point to the QX degrading or something else. Just odd as hell man...I'm trying to find something useful for ya...but it's a rare issue it seems.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

hey.. is it bad to keep running 3dm06 if it's tearing and artifacting really bad? lol!


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2008)

I dunno lol! I guess as long as it doesn't freeze you're good! 

What are temps like on cpu/mb/cards? Any of them increase substantially?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## t_ski (Sep 1, 2008)

I wanna see the bottom of the dice, too.  That looks cool, but you'd probably need to add another section of pipe to it to get it to hold enough LN2, or am I full of $hit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

oh yeah.... it needs like 8in of pipe still. thats just the base.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 1, 2008)

lol now I see the quote in yer siggy...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

t_ski said:


> lol now I see the quote in yer siggy...



hey... that's all philbrown... not me. i thought it was sig worthy though.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Sep 1, 2008)

IS that for LN2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

or DICE (dry ice)


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 1, 2008)

ooo i love dice.
I always roll doubles


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2008)

You guy are to rich. I would love to take any of your guys spare video card off your hands.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

not rich...i get stuff for review and at wholesale price


----------



## Kursah (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not rich...i get stuff for review and at wholesale price



Oh you're rich, in PC hardware that is!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not rich...i get stuff for review.... free is the word



Thats really good. So you dont get to keep them? Also, how do you get cards to review, you work as a reviewer? And if you get to keep them i am sure you have a 3870 somewhere you can hand down.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

finally this a-hole...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 1, 2008)

and for validation...

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=411921


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 1, 2008)

^^^is that the most you can do stable on water??  Thats really good by the way.  Time to bring out that ghetto pot an DICE THAT THING.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 2, 2008)

ooo I love DICE!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2008)

by the way guys, where do they sell these things already made, I want to dry ice some old athlon I have here, see what it can do hehe.  I mean like the copper tubes and stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2008)

you can buy a sick ass one from K|NGP|N or a few other people on XS but they cost about $200-400. its cheaper to make your own.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 2, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you can buy a sick ass one from K|NGP|N or a few other people on XS but they cost about $200-400. its cheaper to make your own.



ill research this then lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 3, 2008)

$5 imaginary dollars says that was a bowl of Pasta.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> $5 imaginary dollars says that was a bowl of Pasta.



actually you owe me $5.... that was a bowl of WOFL brand chilli... the BEST ever.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> actually you owe me $5.... that was a bowl of WOFL brand chilli... the BEST ever.



No wonder you clear out sections of stores when you shop...

Pot looks sick.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## mep916 (Sep 4, 2008)

I see an E8600 @ 5+ GHz soon...


----------



## DanishDevil (Sep 4, 2008)

He had his E8500 over 5 if I remember correctly.  For fit, E85=5GHz, E86=...dare I say it...6GHz!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 4, 2008)

cool working , my tip is you put too much fan's push air in , if the upper fan's push air in that will be not useful , so change upper fan side to take air out


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 4, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It was designed for Fits mobo (not my P5N E SLI)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




every time im enjoy when i see this sexy picture


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 4, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I hate you with a passion you can only dream....
> 
> Nice OC man...now if only I could get to 4Ghz



 woooooooow , really good work , cool overclock


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

farting around with the e8600...


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

You have no games installed fit. With that system i would be playing Crysis all day(and TF2 or course)


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 6, 2008)

And fit, i still have yes to see a pic of those 2x 4870X2's in CFX.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2008)

CDdude55 said:


> And fit, i still have yes to see a pic of those 2x 4870X2's in CFX.



1 was DOA so ya...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ is that one water?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

TEC but i bet it would run on water. im not impressed with this chip. i want my e8500 back.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TEC but i bet it would run on water. im not impressed with this chip. i want my e8500 back.



How much more did your E8600 clock??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

the e8600 benches at 4.8ghz but no higher. the e8500 benched at 5.2ghz.

that 5.2ghz is max oc as of now on the e8600. voltage doesnt seem to help any and temps are still low.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the e8600 benches at 4.8ghz but no higher. the e8500 benched at 5.2ghz.
> 
> that 5.2ghz is max oc as of now on the e8600. voltage doesnt seem to help any and temps are still low.



haha I meant actually how much more did your E8500 clock hehe.  But you understood.  You think you just have a weaker chip. or the x8500 is just better overall?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

i think my old e8500 was just a really good OCer. this e8600 is good but not a top OCer like the e8500 was. it's hard to find a gem.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i want my e8500 back.




Which one?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

the 2nd one.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Sep 7, 2008)

Who got that one? Danish?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

no... i forgot. a guy in oklahoma.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 7, 2008)

lol tht sux


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)




----------



## intel igent (Sep 7, 2008)

s3xy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

just need to ditch the red ones and get my other x2 back.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just need to ditch the red ones and get my other x2 back.



Looks awesome.

You can ditch on of the 4870's to me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 7, 2008)

^^^ and the other one to me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 7, 2008)

for $225 each sure.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 9, 2008)

damn p5q3 hates d9gtr's.

loves the d9gts's though...


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 9, 2008)

Dude... looking sweet! Your system is all ways changing!


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 9, 2008)

So I just had a fun conversation with fitseries on the phone, he has a nice surprise for later.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2008)

i'd show you some temps but my IR temp gun doesnt measure below -140c.....

doesnt show much...







it's LN2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 10, 2008)

ahh man, thats awesome.  I want some.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2008)




----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

That looks like fun. Those Radeons look badass.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

to the guy who bought my e8500... i'll trade you my e8600 for it. LMK.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> That looks like fun. Those Radeons look badass.



your machine looks pretty sick my friend.


----------



## ShadowFold (Sep 17, 2008)

How much does that much of LN2 cost?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

IDK... i get it free. not trying to brag though. i just have a place.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


its here!

BRB!


----------



## Exavier (Sep 17, 2008)

you get LN2 free? :O wow...
I want to get connected  hahaha
nice gear, fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 17, 2008)

crap pic but i'm too excited to get a better one!

2x2's works with pc power and cooling 860watt psu


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn Fit that looks mean, lets see some benchies


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

DAYUM guys!!!

the 2x2's make my e8600 work its ass off. this chip is running ROASTING HOT now under load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> DAYUM guys!!!
> 
> the 2x2's make my e8600 work its ass off. this chip is running ROASTING HOT now under load.



how hot is roasting hot??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

using water..... the WATER is 122f  during vantage bench @ 4.6ghz with only 1.375v cpu is like 74c load.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 18, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> how hot is roasting hot??



Enquiring minds want to know


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> using water..... the WATER is 122f  during vantage bench @ 4.6ghz with only 1.375v cpu is like 74c load.



Holy cow.  Damn, how long do you think that thing can last you like that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

switching to TEC now.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> switching to TEC now.



What temp. decrease do you see going from Water to TEC???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

tec runs 4.5ghz @ 8c idle and 13c full load.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tec runs 4.5ghz @ 8c idle and 13c full load.



holy crap.  Thats nice.  What TEC systems out there are good?  Also isn't phase cooling better?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

phase is far better but im not done with mine yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> phase is far better but im not done with mine yet.



Thats on TEC right?

I heard Phase cooling has an impact on your electricity bill , I would think so right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

my whole rig impacts my electricity bill. 

thats on water. crap water really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my whole rig impacts my electricity bill.
> 
> thats on water. crap water really.



haha.  Well that I know, but you get what I was trying to say.

Water is enough for me now, but I want to set up something like you just to bench the hell out of it so I want to get something to cool really good.  Here its too hard to get LN2 or dry ice, so I was thinking phase cooling


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

search for CRYOGENICS 

thats where you get the LN2 from. 

my supplier is called midwest cryogenics.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> search for CRYOGENICS
> 
> thats where you get the LN2 from.
> 
> my supplier is called midwest cryogenics.



holy crap, theres one a few miles from me.    I have to give them a call tomorrow.  See what is up with them Thanks dude.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

you'll need to buy a dewar first.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you'll need to buy a dewar first.



yah, I know that, is there somewhere online where you can buy it.  I have no idea where to get these things.

Should that Cryogenics place have them. Or any place similar????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

IDK. try ebay.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> IDK. try ebay.



Guess i'll try that.  Well thanks for all the info dude.  I'm out for tonight.  

ha, I also surpassed the 1000 posts.  Feel better now hehehehe.  Take care bro, talk to ya soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

im hoping to round out my 5000th post about the time i hit 1 year.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im hoping to round out my 5000th post about the time i hit 1 year.



I wonder how much I'm really averagine per day.  I joined a while back but never really posted.  I really started to post a lot earlier this year.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 18, 2008)

I see that sideport is off according to GPU-Z I wonder if there is a way to enable it by editing the video card Bios. It would be interesting to see if it makes much difference. 

Mad scores though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)

all i did was lower the vcore and got a far better score.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> all i did was lower the vcore and got a far better score.....



man you were killing that thing.  How much did you temps drop by doing that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 20, 2008)

eh... i threw a techstation-esqe thingamabober together...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone want to buy my TJ07? it's for sale


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Anyone want to buy my TJ07? it's for sale



thats you rig?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

the case found in the first few posts of this thread yes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the case found in the first few posts of this thread yes.



how much are you asking for it?  Or you rather PM?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

idk... i paid $375 for it earilier this year i believe. it's been modded a bit but it's still in mint shape. 

offer?


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

Free?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

no way. shipping alone is about $50


----------



## dark2099 (Sep 22, 2008)

LOL, I can't believe you took that seriously fit.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 22, 2008)

$60 shipped?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

nah. 

 i was thinking more like $280 shipped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fit, what exaclty are you including in the price?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

the entire case and side panels with all the original fans and hard drive sleds.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the entire case and side panels with all the original fans and hard drive sleds.



so you're basically selling the case only, correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

yup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup.



what are you planning on getting next as far as case?  Or you just going to leave everything how you have it now, outside of a case?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

i have 2 rigs. im selling the TJ07 to get a FT01. new project on the way!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have 2 rigs. im selling the TJ07 to get a FT01. new project on the way!



oh lordy!!!!, your projects are alwasy interesting!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



is that what the rig looks like now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 22, 2008)

yup


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup



nice!!!


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2008)

Is that powder coat or paint?

Either way I think that the custom stuff you did with the case would actually help it keep or increase its value.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

paint.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2008)

It looks good, and you also made the custom case mid floor. Are there any other significant mods worth mentioning?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

i routed all the wiring behind the mobo tray. machined out the middle section to allow install and removal of my water loop without draining it. used antec 900 bay grills to allow airflow throught the front of the case. moved HDD's to the upper dvd bays to allow bottom to be used for radiators.

whilhelm... do you have some mobo stand offs for you TJ07 laying around? i need a few more long ones like the TJ07 uses.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2008)

I have two left, I used four of them to mount my HDD cage in the optical bay area. 

I don't know if it is worth it to ship you two standoffs. How many do you need?

Did you drill holes in the back of the motherboard tray? If you did I would say that really makes this case worth looking at for prospective buyers. I did that to mine and it makes a gigantic difference in the finished look of the case, and even my fairly short 8pin Mobo connector still reaches.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

i have 4 and need a total of 9. maybe i'll email PTS and see if alex has some laying around.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2008)

Yeah sorry, I can't help you there but I am sure you will find them somewhere. 

You wouldn't happen to have a DTek fusion CPU block lying around that you want to part with?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

no but i have my acrylic tops for them if you want one.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2008)

Once I find one then we will talk about the acrylic top. They looked damn nice from what you have shown here and will really look unique installed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^you bastard, delete that post


----------



## t_ski (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you get the 5 GPU's to work?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

not yet.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow that 8800 looks really wussy sandwiched in between those two monsters


----------



## Jeno (Sep 25, 2008)

are you gonna have the 8800 just for physics?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

yes... theres a whole thread on it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

bring back the old machine pics...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

is that last pic the lian li case that Koolance uses, pretty sure it is, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

y/n. thats a Lian Li pc1100b plusII. koolance uses the pc1000


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> y/n. thats a Lian Li pc1100b plusII. koolance uses the pc1000



fucker, hehe I was close though.  How did you like that case.  They look badass.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

it has horrible air flow. thats all im gonna say.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2008)

That's some crazy stuff Fits! very impressed!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it has horrible air flow. thats all im gonna say.



awww man, just got my hopes down hehehehe.  It looks more like a case where you don't need airflow, like having fully watercooled mobo, cpu, card, ram, hard drives, PSU.

I mean fully to the point where the only air flow you need is the fans blowing out of the radiators heheheeh.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

even with water it was HOT with the e6700 that was in it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> even with water it was HOT with the e6700 that was in it.



hmmm weird???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

like i said.... bad airflow. cant be fixed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> like i said.... bad airflow. cant be fixed.



yep.  Have you taken a look at the new coolermaster?

Check it out below, for the price it is awesome.  This is my top choice for now

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160

Until I get the case in about a month or so, i'm debating whether to remove my components out of the case or not?  everything is sooo tight, I think I rather have it out hehehe. Damn midtower.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

YUCK! lol! i hate it. you havent seen my new case i guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> YUCK! lol! i hate it. you havent seen my new case i guess.



??? Have you posted pics of it, maybe I missed it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_photo.php?pno=FT01&area=usa


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.silverstonetek.com/products/p_photo.php?pno=FT01&area=usa



damn thats very similar to the cooler master


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

no.. its a mini TJ07

im gonna put one of these in the bottom after i remove the hdd trays.....

http://www.thermochill.com/pa160.php


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> no.. its a mini TJ07
> 
> im gonna put one of these in the bottom after i remove the hdd trays.....
> 
> http://www.thermochill.com/pa160.php



nice.

THe reason why I want the cooler master I linked you with is because I can do something more or less what this guy did.  

Mount my dual rad on the top, my single on the bottom, and if later on needed a single to the rear of the case

check it out:

http://www.thelab.gr/showthread.php?t=51296


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Silverstone-_-11163120


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...er+Cases+-+ATX+Form)-_-Silverstone-_-11163120



that silverstone is nice too, but I rather the coolermaster for some reason.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 26, 2008)

After getting my TJ07 all my doubts about spending that much money on a case completely disappeared. If I ever want to replace my current case, which is doubtful I would look no further than Silverstone, and possibly Lian Li. For some reason I really dislike plastic on cases, it tends to make them feel crappier for some reason. 

The mini TJ07 is really nice but seeing the kind of hardware that you are always running do you think that the case will be adequate? I mean, what hardware do you plan to put in it Fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

FT01
maximus formula
e7200
2x1gig gskill HZ's
pc power and cooling 750watt
4850
1 300gb velociraptor
1 seagate 1.5tb
FITs acrylic dtek fuzion
Laing D5
thermochill PA160.1
EK250 res

thats about it. i have THOROUGHLY thought all my modding through and it's just waiting for me to get the FT01 and PA160.1 to begin. im gonna powdercoat the silver parts and mount it all up. 

im selling my TJ07 if anyone wants it.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 26, 2008)

Sounds like one angry little machine. Nice specs I look forward to seeing the build.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

its my main rig. the one i type on. it runs 24/7/365 so it needs to be efficient but powerful and hold TONS of data.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 26, 2008)

Hehe my rig is gonna be down for a few hours, gonna tear apart the Water loop and add a new EK NB block. 

It would be nice if I had two rigs but I only have enough cash to support one.

Oh and I will take two Fit Hamburgers to go


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 26, 2008)

saw the case on newegg and wasn't a fan, then looked at the silverstone site. Looks great, I do prefer the clean front of the tj-07, but obviously it makes for much better airflow especially since it doesn't have the room of the 07.

looking forward to see you work your magic on this build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

yo fit, got tired of the crappy mid tower, you came into mind.  Now here is the effect of that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 30, 2008)

im very inspiring 

now if i can just get you to buy my case!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im very inspiring
> 
> now if i can just get you to buy my case!



hahah, after what I just did lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 2, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1000396


----------



## paybackdaman (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes. Great joice in vendor. I love my TJ-09 case...it can literally eat other cases for breakfast.


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 4, 2008)

Very nice Fit!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 4, 2008)

Looks awesome without case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2008)

still going...


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice score fit.



Chicken Patty said:


> yo fit, got tired of the crappy mid tower, you came into mind.  Now here is the effect of that



Careful with the mobo on the bag like that, I have read a story about parts of the bag melting onto the board, don't know if it damaged it, but probably not good, should run it on a cardboard box like the one the board came in.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2008)

dark2099 said:


> Nice score fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Careful with the mobo on the bag like that, I have read a story about parts of the bag melting onto the board, don't know if it damaged it, but probably not good, should run it on a cardboard box like the one the board came in.



the same day I noticed and I took the bag off.  Now it is on the carboard box itself.   Thanks though man, you do have a great point


----------



## Swansen (Oct 6, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> the same day I noticed and I took the bag off.  Now it is on the carboard box itself.   Thanks though man, you do have a great point



why don't you just put it in the mounting screws/spacers used in cases, and use them like stilts?


----------



## boogah (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> still going...



haha man u gonna beat my 3dmark06 score maybe...


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice 3DMark FIT, 25K is in your sights.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

boogah said:


> haha man u gonna beat my 3dmark06 score maybe...



yeah... tomorrow when i get your q66... i'll have it made.


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeah... tomorrow when i get your q66... i'll have it made.



Yeah a quad should be able to give you a couple THOUSAND points.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

especially with my setup


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> especially with my setup



Definitely, I have a 4870x2 on its way to me soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

awesome... enjoy it man. you'll love it.


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> awesome... enjoy it man. you'll love it.



Thanks buddy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2008)

i jumped on the new case today along with the pa160. i should have a tone of pics here in the next week. hopefully we can add a few pages to this thread.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i jumped on the new case today along with the pa160. i should have a tone of pics here in the next week. hopefully we can add a few pages to this thread.



I will be here waiting for some pics


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 16, 2008)

Sweet can't wait to see your changes Fit!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2008)

both my bench rig and main rig are gonna change a bit.


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine too!    I just asembled my second rig, still completing some mods.  My main rig is getting torn down for a Biostar Tpower, paired with a VT 4870x2. 

I will try and get some worklogs posted up.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

_____________________________________________________________________________________


from this point on... new era.

the packages have begun to arrive....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

PA160 is big...







Scythe HDD rack...







Vrap twins in my bench rig...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

the good, the bad, and the ugly...

good, i got the pa160 today.. yay!

bad, UPS assholes pushed my delivery date to tomorrow. thats a full 7 days from when i ordered my stuff. i paid for 3day shipping.

ugly, i had a rather hostile conversation with Newegg about this happening every time i order from them. they said they would refund the $51.25 in shipping from my last 2 orders.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the good, the bad, and the ugly...
> 
> good, i got the pa160 today.. yay!
> 
> ...



Looks like hte Ugly turned into a butterfly..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

only because of 15mins of profanity.... works every time.

i got a few antec 900 grills and the thermalright HR-05 SLI/IFX


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

more toys...


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 20, 2008)

I went with the XigMatek to go with the CPU cooler you sold me...
luv em


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice. i want the other version of this one thats straight up and not L. i need a matching set

i wish TR would make some better looking mosfet heatsinks.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea, i just use the copper jobbies


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

i really like the enzotech ones. they are like $14 each though. all this stuff adds up pretty fast. i spent $1730 in the past week. i know thats not really alot but it feels like it seeing how i usually get stuff for free or pretty close to free.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 20, 2008)

In this Economy, thatis a lot, but i know what you are talking about, change direction a little and add $500, it adds up fast!

PS, i am running Vantage on that system now, it will be interesting to see what it gets. I got it doing 4G @ 1.39v and 503FSB.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i really like the enzotech ones. they are like $14 each though. all this stuff adds up pretty fast. i spent $1730 in the past week. i know thats not really alot but it feels like it seeing how i usually get stuff for free or pretty close to free.



i know how you feel in the past 2 days i just spent $850 plus the 90 that hasnt dep[osited in my paypal thats going to sneeky for a WC kit and to alex for my 680i so thats like ...$940 in 2 days lol...man im mad broke.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

i did get an email today that said im getting $314 in cashback from livesearch!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i did get an email today that said im getting $314 in cashback from livesearch!



nice..i just applied for the tv dicount i get so im getting $200 back from samsung and i applied for the employee discount for my cell plan and i will garentee you for the first time in my life i will be filling out MIR iv blown so much that i want all the money i can back not to mention when the msi eclipses go on preorder i need to blow like $400 again to get one..thank god im going to be selling my stuff to recoup the loss and thank god DDR3 is coming to me via reveiw sample. or else id spend so much money solaris would be talking to you via iphone with the wifi im bumbing off a mcdonalds id be living behind.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2008)

hey fit, may I ask what are those new goodies for?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

i have this in the mail....

Asus P5E64 WS Evolution
Qx9650
Silverstone FT01
WD 640AAKS

and a few other small items. im revamping both my bench rig and main rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have this in the mail....
> 
> Asus P5E64 WS Evolution
> Qx9650
> ...



nice, is this your first experience with a QX???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nope.



which ones have you owned before?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 20, 2008)

look back a few pages in this thread. click the CPU-Z validation in my SIG
VVV   VVV   VVV


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 20, 2008)

VERY Nice fit!  Can't wait to see you put them all together!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2008)

nice man, those cpuz validation banners are so small, you cant even tell what they say ehhe.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

hey fit, got a question for you mate.


Is it too hard to mount the rad in the bottom compartment of the TJ07?  Like once you close it up, how do the fans vent the hot air out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 21, 2008)

i never mounted mine. they just sat in there on some tubing i had. they never moved unless i wanted them to. i never had any problems at all. worked great


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i never mounted mine. they just sat in there on some tubing i had. they never moved unless i wanted them to. i never had any problems at all. worked great



Ok I understand that part now

However, when you closed the side, that the case was completely sealed, how did they vent the air?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 21, 2008)

it has huge vents on both sides at the bottom.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it has huge vents on both sides at the bottom.



hehe, I just looked up a few pics and saw that.  Its definetely a contender, when i'm ready to buy though, for now im modding my old case a bit, should have it in use by this week


Nothing major, just painting it and made more room for the water cooling stuff


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

pics in 20mins..............


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> pics in 20mins..............



yay


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

P5E64 WS Evolution


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

FT01


----------



## philbrown23 (Oct 22, 2008)

is the ft01 bigger than the tj07?


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 22, 2008)

Stop teasing us with unassembled goodies, put it together and make it shine man.  Looking forward to great results.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> is the ft01 bigger than the tj07?



smaller. just what i wanted


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

nice stuff there fit


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

awsome now WTF are you wating for i need to like go over their and build it for you seriously dont be stringing me along fit...you know what? im going to do that to you when i get my i7 rig...im going to take pics when i first get it then post them build the rig and run it for a day or 2 b4 i show you. you and me both know you dont want that..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

im doing a review on this case. dont rush me... i like to do a quality build.

read my ati physx thread for a new surprise!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im doing a review on this case. dont rush me... i like to do a quality build.
> 
> read my ati physx thread for a new surprise!



ill spank you



fitseries3 said:


> JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omfg i love you this seriously needs to be TPU news fit you just like ...wow omg...ill contact some of my friends for you i need you to consolodate everything you did to get it to work in vista and i need screen shots....time for you to go public my friend.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

hey fit, thanks for the pics and the posts, can't wait till you get some results


----------



## theJesus (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im doing a review on this case. dont rush me... i like to do a quality build.
> 
> read my ati physx thread for a new surprise!



Wait, so does that mean you're gonna keep the 8800 now?  I wasn't gonna buy it (no job atm), but i'm just curious cuz it was a good price and I'm sure somebody would wanna snatch it.

btw, check your profile's visitor messages


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

still considering geting a gtx280


----------



## theJesus (Oct 22, 2008)

oh yeah, I forgot about that.  A gtx280 for physx though?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

that and single gpu benches


----------



## theJesus (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, you definitely chose the right custom title then 

Anyway, post some pics of the FT01 when you've got everything in it, I'm curious about that case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

Evo in action....

fixed the crossfire problem with the gts....


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im doing a review on this case. dont rush me... i like to do a quality build.
> 
> read my ati physx thread for a new surprise!



Hey FIT how bout a link to that thread!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

comming together...


----------



## Marcam923 (Oct 22, 2008)

Nice that looks clean buddy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

here they are for now. still have to get the water system worked out. its not gonna be as easy as i thought. gotta do cable management as well.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks great man.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

hey fit, looking great so far bro.

Question, if you mount the rad in the front, and you have a fan blowing into the case, would that be too bad due to the warm air venting out of the rad, or whats a better way to do it if you mount it on the front?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

fan vents to the outside from the factory. rad wont be mounted. it sits there just fine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> fan vents to the outside from the factory. rad wont be mounted. it sits there just fine.



so you're saying it blows to the front of the case, not into the case, right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

out the front ya


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 22, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> out the front ya



I am modding my case right now, and I made space to mount the rad in the front, so if the fan pushes out, would everything else generally run hotter, I mean my case only has one intake fan, and one on the side, but its a 80mm


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2008)

damn that case looks sexy, I want one now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

more goodies....

as you can see, newegg loves to make sure you have a ton of bubble wrap on your hard drives to prevent from damage durring shipping. its nice though... one whole edge is exposed with no cusion at all. hmmm.... great job guy, you deserve a raise NOT!







WTF??? great wrap job...







HDD fans...


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 23, 2008)

How do you use that much bubble wrap and still leave one edge exposed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 23, 2008)

nice fit, those little slims fans are brilliant for the HDD's


----------



## theJesus (Oct 23, 2008)

dude, how hot do those drives run to need fans on 'em like that?


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

DOH!!!  Fit the Vraps just went on sale at the Egg:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...MC-IGNEFL102308-_-HardDrives-_-L2C-_-22136260

$250 after promo code


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you use an adapter to fit the fans to the drives? Looks good.

I have no clue how you'll hide the cables in the case...is there room betwen the side panel and themobo tray backside? Maybe there...or make a little "hide-it" with some black acrylic or metal and attach it to the PSU...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

yeah.. a small black acrylic enclosure to hid the cables should work well. it may help figure out what to do with the pump/res situation as well. i may get a pc power and cooling 610 watt instead seeing how it has half the cables and is a tad smaller. this rig will never see the lights of any super power hungry parts so 610 will be fine.


t_ski.... when i got mine i paid $89 each but i sold the other 10


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> t_ski.... when i got mine i paid $89 each but i sold the other 10



After profit of selling all the rest?  Nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

$89 each X 12 = __a__

10 x $225 = __b__ - __a__ = profit.

(i dont even know... just know its alot.)


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

You mean actual cost on those is $89?!!?!?!?!?1

Damn, that's one hell of a markup!  I thought you meant after all the profit you made on selling the others, you had to throw on another $89 each


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 24, 2008)

V-Raps for $89.

And no PM????


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> V-Raps for $89.
> 
> And no PM????



+1 WTF? for shame fit and i considered helping you in your various quests after my days of working long hours and among all my other intense projects like the disk and the os and reveiws and my system....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

well.... they were all sold before i even got home. heres how it works...

go to caves to united wholesale co. and see what they have.

find ___insert_stuff_here___ and buy a box/crate at a damn good price.

sell asap to make money.

we have a local shop that likes to sell stuff 20% over retail. they love to buy stuff from me.

sold them all 10. they paid cash.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2008)

You did it!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2008)

man o man i cant wait till you oc those x2's and punch vantage in the face!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

still going.. haha


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> still going.. haha



o i have no doubt youll do it! but now you have me to contend with!

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1031794#post1031794

whanna dance buddy?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats no match for me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> thats no match for me.



plz i think the air up their is throwing you for a loop. i am no mere overclocker fit and though i try to keep the amount of conceded to myself i do bealive you have more to fear than you think..but all in good time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

boogah has 2 9800gx2s as well as my friend shifty and they both confirmed that they arent very good. it's just 2 8800gt's on one card. 

im not trying to be mean at all. just going by proven fact. 

i'll have nehalem soon too so dont think you'll be the first.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> boogah has 2 9800gx2s as well as my friend shifty and they both confirmed that they arent very good. it's just 2 8800gt's on one card.
> 
> im not trying to be mean at all. just going by proven fact.
> 
> i'll have nehalem soon too so dont think you'll be the first.





correction it is 2 8800GTS G92's on one card  lol but it was just a typo..regardless of fact i will bench these cards until i kill them and i will and bealive me i will absolutely oc over volt and over heat them until i surpase your score.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

hey congrats fit, great score there buddy.  Keep'em coming.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

damn SOL... you've turned sour on me bud. idk wtf is up with you lately man. im not scared at all. its all confidence from me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn SOL... you've turned sour on me bud. idk wtf is up with you lately man. im not scared at all. its all confidence from me.



nothings wrong with me and theirs nothing wrong with you...it was all in fun...perhaps after all this money i was simply ashamed to say that i envy you in the extreme? and perhaps i wanted to drop subtle hints instead of just coming out and saying i wish i was as good as you at this? and their you have it. Im simply using you as a goal so i can push my skill to hopefully get close to your score...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

nah its cool man. im just so overly confident and i seldom get let down. HeavyH20 has always been one step ahead of me since i started. its not so much that i envy him, more that he has different hardware thats kinda hard to compare. in theory the 3 cards should beat my setup but at the same time its very possible that i can catch up.

im not dissing your setup.... you'll have one of the highest scores right behind me if not closer.

i havent even OCed the 4870x2s yet and im getting the scores you've seen. if i vmod them and such who knows how high i can go. i have LN2 and DICE and soon phase so thats just one more thing to through in the loop. 

i wish you the best of luck and i openly invite anyone who wants to come over and have a OC party with me and the local crew... come on over and bring your stuff.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nah its cool man. im just so overly confident and i seldom get let down. HeavyH20 has always been one step ahead of me since i started. its not so much that i envy him, more that he has different hardware thats kinda hard to compare. in theory the 3 cards should beat my setup but at the same time its very possible that i can catch up.
> 
> im not dissing your setup.... you'll have one of the highest scores right behind me if not closer.
> 
> ...



so where are you and your crew located?  Im pretty darn sure its no where near me hehe.

and by the way, I will pay to see results of your rig on LN2 or DIce, as far as the cards and everything in there.

I wont really pay, it was just a figure of speech.


----------



## theJesus (Oct 25, 2008)

Very nice there fit!  I'd love to get a chance to play with some LN2 and/or DICE, but Texas is a tad bit too far for me


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 27, 2008)

WOOT! L740A336

if you ever wondered whats inside that big ass qx9650 box...


----------



## erocker (Oct 27, 2008)

Awwwww!  I want, I want... I need I need!!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 27, 2008)

Now I am jealous of you fit, hopefully my Q9650 gets in soon and UPS is just being dumb about updating the website.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2008)

nice fit, and dark nice for you too!!!!

Damn, I to get a core 2 extreme, but damn, soo much money, plus sooo much money I dont have, equals lotta damn money I need


----------



## theJesus (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that's a stock cooler?   That could pass for budget after-market.


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 28, 2008)

That is pretty sweet for a stock cooler. I can bet it isn't ever going to get mounted as your probably going to put that thing straight to water or phase and see how fast it goes.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice, and I just saw your FT01 and I can say that it is coming along nicely. It must be a pain to not have the same kind of space available that the TJ07 had. Looking forward to seeing it with the loop installed. 

Oh and by the way, that OCZ cooler would look really sweet if you traded out the led fans for some that have no lights. De-bling FTW


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2008)

you're a sick sick man.....
lol
excellent scores there fit
I see great things in your future, lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

haha... scores like that and im bitching. ROFL. i must look like a total ass.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, i managed to scrape together 50,000 3D Marks!lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

i rock both ATI and Nvidia...


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 29, 2008)

nice let's see what your scores are now!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

forgot to post this here....

GTS in this one...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2008)

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GTX260 made up for almost 400mhz cpu+ 8800gts


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> GTX260 made up for almost 400mhz cpu+ 8800gts



PUUUSHSHSSH if i know nvidias arch and i think i might that core should do upper 700's low 800's so crank the mhz and throttle that score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

heres the beast....


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2008)

You got a mobo in there somewhere?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 30, 2008)

That's something I don't think I've seen before (red and green on the same team lol).  Very impressive Overclocks there...pretty stout voltage though. GeForce and Radeon side by side like that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 30, 2008)

holy cow thats crazy fit!!!


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow I am impressed those X2s don't suffer from heat problems with so little room between them. Nice scores


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> That's something I don't think I've seen before (red and green on the same team lol).  Very impressive Overclocks there...pretty stout voltage though. GeForce and Radeon side by side like that



that means alot comming from you man. 

this qx has problems. im gonna rma it soon. hopefully i'll get a C1 instead.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

the evolution has been sent back for return. im getting a full refund. i just need to sell this qx9650 now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 3, 2008)

Go nehalem!


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 3, 2008)

most def


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 3, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=75388


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2008)

if you were wondering how big the cards are in relation to other cards....

haha... how much is that worth?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Now all you need is a 9-slot motherboard!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 4, 2008)

7... its 7.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

damn fit hehehe, thats crazy dude   I told you once, i'll tell you again, you earned that name of "hardware Junkie"


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow. I fail at counting. I need more sleep...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2008)

^^^  dont worry dude, we all go through that.


----------



## Exavier (Nov 4, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Wow. I fail at counting. I need more sleep...



you would need nine slots in the case though  so maybe less than you think haha
wish I had the cash for another X2...


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2008)

now F-IT needs a 4850x2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

????????

are you kidding?

you think i'd waste my time with a lowly 4850x2? 

im already planing my upgrade path to 5870x2 and GTX3XX. 

ha!

gotta stay on TOP of the game.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ????????
> 
> are you kidding?
> 
> ...


 

I love it, Fit your the perfect Point man, you love gettting your hands dirty with all the new gear, no matter the cost and you rock the S#!(_) out of it and move on.

I am truly impressed!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

i know i seem like a totaly cocky asshole but its really just me not letting anything stop me from doing what i want. if they make it... it can work. just gotta figure out how. if it dont work.... find out how to get it working and if its still fail... sell the SH** and move on. new stuff comes out faster than i can test some things so i have to just move on. i cant afford to loose time and money on something just cause i feel like i have to hold onto it. im not really possessive of anything. its all the same to me... just different model numbers.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i know i seem like a totaly cocky asshole but its really just me not letting anything stop me from doing what i want. if they make it... it can work. just gotta figure out how. if it dont work.... find out how to get it working and if its still fail... sell the SH** and move on. new stuff comes out faster than i can test some things so i have to just move on. i cant afford to loose time and money on something just cause i feel like i have to hold onto it. im not really possessive of anything. its all the same to me... just different model numbers.



I have to say, i thought that at first, till i read a lot of your posts and started to understand you, I don't want to sound corny, but wanted to give you some true respect,  rock on bro, we're with u


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2008)

SystemViper said:


> I have to say, i thought that at first, till i read a lot of your posts and started to understand you, I don't want to sound corny, but wanted to give you some true respect,  rock on bro, we're with u



+1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks man. i still have this constant feeling that ppl despise me and think im a total cocky a-hole that likes to flaunt my super fat wallet and endless supply of high end parts. 

thats not me at all though. thats what i've been trying to tell people. 

i have what i have by doing what i do. i have been lucky to get some free stuff along the way and that has helped me to get where i stand today. i am very greatfull of that and i always make sure to plug the names/products that i have gotten so that company gets more sales. 

im sure you see me repping pc power and cooling, evga, asus, gskill, western digital, visiontek, and recently sapphire. im not gonna brag about what i got from them but i will say that i am very happy to promote the sales of thier products.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 5, 2008)

and there is  a whole new generation parts right around the corner. Very cool time to be able to play


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

2gb ddr3 sticks OC almost the same as 1gb sticks cause they use the same chips. 

1gb = single sided

2gb = double sided

just thought i'd throw that out there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

and hey.... those are the same chips as the SUPER EXPENSIVE CSX diablo and cell shock. gskill also has the D9JNLs that the super expensive brands use. why pay more for the same thing?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 5, 2008)

Exavier said:


> you would need nine slots in the case though  so maybe less than you think haha
> wish I had the cash for another X2...



I WAS right!!!

And I can say with certainty that fit is NOT a pompous, fat-walleted, boastful asshole.  Fit is just very passionate about the latest and greatest hardware, and knows how to unlock the potential of just about anything, so he can go through new stuff pretty quick


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 7... its 7.



WTF do you mean 7??? DD was right - you have four dual-slot cards and one single slot card.  Unless you've seen some weird-ass mobo with super-wide space between the slots, it should be 9.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

when i wrote that i thought he was talking about the previously mentioned P6T6 Revolution board that im getting.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2008)

This mobo?

http://www.tweaktown.com/news/10412/asus_p6t6_ws_revolution_fully_exposed/index.html

I only count six PCIe slots.

Fit, I beg you: please put down the crack pipe and step away....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

an earlier sample of that board had a 4x slot by the NB. so 7. that was a while ago though. 

i ordered my board today.... along with my chip.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2008)

lol nice save


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2008)

he means core i*7*


----------



## t_ski (Nov 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Now all you need is a 9-slot motherboard!



No this was the original comment, and fit said "7."

Y'all put the crack pipes away now, hear?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 5, 2008)

t_ski said:


> No this was the original comment, and fit said "7."
> 
> Y'all put the crack pipes away now, hear?


...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPDuYXGAuBw&feature=related


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPDuYXGAuBw&feature=related



may he RIP.  That guy was the best at that.  He just had it in him.  I think I saw that video too!  Dont have the audio hooked up now, but looks familiar.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 9, 2008)

im so bored... i started playing with stuff and made this crazy thing...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^thats cool dude, what are you cooling though hahahahhaa


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

right now im cooling the floor as you can see. im trying to see if dtek is gonna make a way to mount the fuzion on 1366. i may have to fab up a promount bracket.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> right now im cooling the floor as you can see. im trying to see if dtek is gonna make a way to mount the fuzion on 1366. i may have to fab up a promount bracket.



bet the floor is nice and cool lol


Bro you can make a custom mount, just how you made the mounting bracket on that Ln2 tube you made with the bracket from the factory intel heat sink


----------



## theJesus (Nov 10, 2008)

What's the VID on your floor?  Are you getting good temps with that setup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 10, 2008)

actually its pretty cold.

if someone would buy my qx9650 i'd have my nice new i7/x58 setup under that block.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 10, 2008)

I'd love to buy it!  I know I've got a few quarters around here somewhere . . .


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 10, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 13, 2008)

working on milling a new dtek mount for x58/i7. 

 i have a few other mounts in the work too.

keeps me busy during rig downtime.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 13, 2008)

soweet!!!!!!!!!!!

all my i7/x58 stuff will be here monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> soweet!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> all my i7/x58 stuff will be here monday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



are they for sale to the public yet?  or did you get it hooked up you "hardware junkie"


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 14, 2008)

fs to public @ motherboardpro.com boards anyway


----------



## Binge (Nov 14, 2008)

and out of stock


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 14, 2008)

^^thanks guys.  What about the CPU's?


----------



## Maelstrom (Nov 14, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^thanks guys.  What about the CPU's?



I was able to find two places using google shopping 

http://www.isorm.com
http://www.xPCgear.com

just browse there, although I have never used them so I don't know if they are any good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

got mine direct.  fitys got hookups


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

TEC all ready for 1366 setup...


----------



## Binge (Nov 14, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> TEC all ready for 1366 setup...




Awww crap and just when I thought fate put a wrench in Fit's benchmarking rampage he goes and gets custom fabrication... :shadedshu

DAMN YOU FIT!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2008)

Fing sweet!!!

What are you using"what power of TEC?" Are you going to double stack them?


----------



## theJesus (Nov 14, 2008)

congrats fit!  You better post pics on monday!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Fing sweet!!!
> 
> What are you using"what power of TEC?" Are you going to double stack them?



double stack 2 240watt tecs.

using 2 meanwell 320watt psu's. both can range from 9v-22v


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2008)

Sweet I knew you would double stack them LOL.

I bet you could run both of them at 17v with one meanwell. BUT that would not be pusing them all the way.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

always make sure you have sufficient cooling....


----------



## dark2099 (Nov 14, 2008)

That contraption must weigh a fair bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

oooooooooooo teh sechs!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 14, 2008)

what fucking ICs are these???


----------



## philbrown23 (Nov 14, 2008)

elpidas for sure


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

TEC all ready for i7


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 15, 2008)

GEIL started printing over their IC's!  Lame!  They look sweet though.  Any easy way to crack off the Pi heatspreaders?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> GEIL started printing over their IC's!  Lame!  They look sweet though.  Any easy way to crack off the Pi heatspreaders?



? you mean gskill?

PIs are in my machine already.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, G.Skill.  I always mix the two up =\


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 15, 2008)

really nice stuff there, can't w8 till Monday!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

So do you have a relay LOL

Have to ask Fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

i was playing with the TECs today and it seams that cascading them totally sucks. just overvolting the one is better than both together. odd but true.

no relay. pics soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i was playing with the TECs today and it seams that cascading them totally sucks. just overvolting the one is better than both together. odd but true.
> 
> no relay. pics soon.



You can only go so far down in cold with TECs.

Me and Palit_guy sit down one day and did all the math on how it works.

At the time we were talking about using a phase and tecs mixed together.


Do you remember what me and wile did with no relay installed

Even tho I have done it more without a relay(I have no room to talk)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

mine is all one rig. theres NO possible way to fuck this up on my rig.

all 3 PSU's are wired on the same switch circuitry.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

So when you turn off your machine....Your pumps, tecs, fans and everything turns off?

I would of been ok if I would of had my pumps on the meanwell, but I didn't.......Wile would of been ok if he would of had his fans on his meanwell, but he didn't


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

my whole water/tec rig is on the same switch. i turn it on about 5mins before the computer and turn it off after the computer is off.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm just watching out for you from my own mistakes

So how did you go about wiring it up?

Just in case I might want to do that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

lol.... lots of time.

pics in a few.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

if you really want to know i can draw up the diagram for you. just LMK.

it looks insane but its actually pretty easy. i havent had the time to go back and clean up the temporary connections.

the whole rig is completely separate from everything else. it can run alone without a computer.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

draw up the diagram!



So we can all learn, but I do think I know whats going on at looking those pics.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

So you don't have your fans on the same power line as the tec?

I think you should install one more PSU under that switch so the fans come on at the same time.

Also if you are turning it on before the machine for 5 mins do you have another switch at the power distribution?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

The PSU 12v is not the machine is it LOL

Just seen that in the pics.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

everything turns on at once with the one switch. the 12v is a small open frame one i got from cyberdruid. the pump psu is a meanwell 24v and the TEC is a meanwell 15v.

when you flip the switch, all 3 psu's turn on at the same time. the fans are at full speed by time the TEC even starts to warm up/cool down.

fans are 3000rpm/131cfm scythe ultra kaze's. there are 6 of them on 2 thermochill PA120.3s. each fan has its own speed controll on the fan controller. i usually run the fans about 2000rpm.

the "power distribution" is just a common point where all the + AC meets and receives the feed from the switch.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

I get that now, after I really made note that the PSU 12v was not the system PSU........

Thanks for showing it


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn it fit....I need somthing to mod!!!!

Errmmmm Errmmmm

I wonder if that other 9800 and QX will come alive today....that means taking this micro case apart.......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

i need some foam insulation for my TEC. cant find it locally. 

like this....


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

Fit's

Go to lowes, homedepo any place like that.

Go buy the grey stuff that has the foil wrap on in. Then buy the black insulation foam that sticks to pipes in the winter. Both come in rolls/

First coat your motherboard with clear nail polish, then put the grey insulation stuff on top of that, and then the pipe insulation. You can then add paper towels on top"I don't"to catach any left over. I have ran that way at -30-40 for weeks no problems.....


I can take pics if you want, but they sell that at all hardware stores......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

i have all that stuff. i make a nice little pad that fits around the cpu nicely and is easily removed in a matter of seconds. i never prep the board with nail polish or dielectric grease and i have never had a problem with condensation. if you insulate right you dont really need that stuff as there will be no way for air to get it. 

i have been using this TEC for almost 2 years and i have never killed anything with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i have all that stuff. i make a nice little pad that fits around the cpu nicely and is easily removed in a matter of seconds. i never prep the board with nail polish or dielectric grease and i have never had a problem with condensation. if you insulate right you dont really need that stuff as there will be no way for air to get it.
> 
> i have been using this TEC for almost 2 years and i have never killed anything with it.



U do use dielectric grease in the socket correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

not at all.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

Hmmmm, I don't know if I have that trust when the stuff is sooo cheap.

zero?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)

none.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2008)

zero?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 15, 2008)

Damn!  She's one sexy beast


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I will stop writing software and find a job where I can work with sexy hardware now


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 15, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> At the time we were talking about using a phase and tecs mixed together.



Would that be a phec or a tase?


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



now, be merciless with this one and find out all its secrets... then we can all learn from you!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 15, 2008)

^ I have just read through all 30 pages, and finished at looking at that things fine ass . . . very nice. Kinda makes me, and im sure others, feel slightly inadequate with our mid level hardware haha. But at the same time, it kinda makes me strive to enhance my system as it is, and as such im currently penciling down a watercooling loop for when my cosmos and 260 get in, damn this site for making me spend excessive ammounts of money!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 15, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^  damn this site for making me spend excessive ammounts of money!!



you said it all! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ I have just read through all 30 pages, and finished at looking at that things fine ass . . . very nice. Kinda makes me, and im sure others, feel slightly inadequate with our mid level hardware haha. But at the same time, it kinda makes me strive to enhance my system as it is, and as such im currently penciling down a watercooling loop for when my cosmos and 260 get in, damn this site for making me spend excessive ammounts of money!!



you bet!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 15, 2008)

haha, im guessing i struck a chord


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 15, 2008)

big time!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 15, 2008)

man, I used to be into modding my cars soo much, that was my life.  I did my first build a few months ago when I really got active in the forums here, and I have not then wasted a dime on my car haha.  S** i just remembered its due for an oil change since like two months ago and I still haven't done it.  Wasted the money on my new Case hehehehhe.

Naw, but seriously, I will do it tomorrow, don't need to loose my engine


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

wow... everyone is flocking over here to see this i7 stuff. exciting... what did i miss? oh yeah! my new stuff! hahahaha. monday guys..... monday.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey fit, I just saw the video in your sig.  The Mickey Mouse B-day. hehehhe, thats hilarious, George Carlin was the greatest dude!!!!  His shows never get old, crack me up everytime!


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see how your crossfire setup scales with an i7.

I look forward to seeing some benches.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

i'll be running both xfire and sli on my i7/x58 setup.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 16, 2008)

Roflmao~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Roflmao~!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 16, 2008)

solaris, that was funny as heck dude, haha.  Thanks.


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 16, 2008)

^ lmao


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

got my board.... pics in a few


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 17, 2008)

Damn you that board looks so sweet.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

More than 4.5 will be awesome.

We shall see!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2008)

^ only a 260 alongside those X2's? pfft, your slipping


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

i'll be running TRI-SLI as soon as my other 2 get here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

er.... gonna be a bitch to insulate.....


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to the 790i asus LOL

bitch to insulate:shadedshu


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 17, 2008)

That's a nice looking board. It's nice to live vicariously this time...Skulltrail was my last hurrah on the upgradepath. BY the time I get into Ci7 it won't even be exciting to anyone


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> That's a nice looking board. It's nice to live vicariously this time...Skulltrail was my last hurrah on the upgradepath. BY the time I get into Ci7 it won't even be exciting to anyone



haha.... but you were one of very few ppl that had ST. VERY lucky man. you are envied by MANY MANY ppl. 

i need to find a way to get the P55/Lynnfield setup for my main rig when the stuff comes out. 

CD... you think i should put a waterblock on the X58 NB? i know the new switftech one was made for it. idk... what do you think?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

Do tell what kind of insulation is above that piece.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

just a small piece of armaflex

this is not going well on the cpu side


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> just a small piece of armaflex
> 
> this is not going well on the cpu side


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

What are the screws screwed into? i guess the four holes are for the cpu mount.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

We need step by step pics and info for a nice little guide Fit.....LOL

Just fing with u, but it would nice to get a guide(your personal guide) at the same time with your overclocks on the new fun stuff.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

i think playdoh will have to suffice for now.


----------



## Binge (Nov 17, 2008)

mmmm that looks cool already~


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 17, 2008)

I see now,i thought the plate was a stock backplate or something.now with the block/tec on i see what the screws are for.

Does look yummy though,and it is a v nice board.


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

this is one sexy board, man!

what are all those push switches next to the mem slots?

please, list them!

btw, you are moving fast, we all have to check in every couple of hours.... lol!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

holy shit this board has 9 fan connectors!


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> holy shit this board has 9 fan connectors!



how much did the rampage II extreme run ya fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

$389.98


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> $389.98



cool now show me what my 920 will do since i dont have a board to boot it


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2008)

considering it costs £300+ over here, thats not bad! (roughly $500+ when converted)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2008)

and i take it that will be sufficient insulation?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

seems to be running fine.

booting windows now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> seems to be running fine.
> 
> booting windows now.



what are the temps like?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

oh your gonna shit.....


----------



## kyle2020 (Nov 17, 2008)

The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

excellent


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i think playdoh will have to suffice for now.



I think you should use kneadable eraser. Loc.o over at XS posted that up a while back and it's a super clean way to form insulation around all those caps.

A super messy way is like I did on my Phased AW9 D-Max...paint on electrical tape with copious amounts of white petrolatum (vaseline ). Talk about destroying the resale value of a $300 board lol...when the schizz heats up the vaseline gets loose...

mmm

About the WB. How cold is that going to be chilled down? Or just to ambient? I don't know if the NB has a bug.

Ambient would be good. But TBH I have not heard any first hand reports about the NB temps. with all the on die handling I'd think it would take some load from the NB.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't believe you laid that black crap down first on the motherboard....it is the worst stuff to remove after time.....IMO



fitseries3 said:


>



LOVE IT IT READS - TEMPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeh... this is the first chip ive had in over a year that didnt have fucked up temp sensors.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

in action...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 17, 2008)

hey fit next to the 24pin are those caps glowing?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

no thats the ROG buttons


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

No grease at all to correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

none


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yeh... this is the first chip ive had in over a year that didnt have fucked up temp sensors.



thats good to know....


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> none



so what would be a bad scenario for not applying any grease?

i know its a noob question.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 17, 2008)

condensation 

wont kill the board or the cpu though. 

just cause the board to shut down.


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 17, 2008)

love the mounting on that TEC block!


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> condensation
> 
> wont kill the board or the cpu though.
> 
> just cause the board to shut down.



if it shorts the mobo, how can you be sure it wont kill it (the mobo i mean)?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 17, 2008)

hey fit congrats dude.  So far everything looks great.  That board is awesome.$400 though , at least on the egg.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> condensation
> 
> wont kill the board or the cpu though.
> 
> just cause the board to shut down.



Never thought of it that way. It would be the same as dropping a screw on top, or behind your motherboard and trying to turn it on.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

so yeah..... 

today...

im...

like...

24...

and...

its...

the...

24th.

nice.

feel free to drop presents here for the next 24hours.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

happy b-day bro, hope you have a good time and many more to come


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy bday fit!

Also, by looking at your pic I never realized how long the GTX cards are. All I have to say is ...

DAMN!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

How about a  mail order Russian bride for your B-day?
http://www.yourbride.com/







http://www.yourbride.com/detailgirls.php?girl_id=2114


?????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How about a  mail order Russian bride for your B-day?
> http://www.yourbride.com/
> 
> 
> ...



lol... no thanks.. not my type.

hahahah.


----------



## DOM (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

i got rid of the "one post per person" thing so go ahead....

give me a laugh or 2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

DOM said:


>



damn sweet! i can use some good smileys!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 24, 2008)

^^^holy s**t DOM, you took birthday greetings to the next level dude !!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 24, 2008)

What about a Milf mail order Russian bride for a green card?







> _Childrenne ( Daughter, 18; _)


(Mother like daughter?)








> _Education: 4 year College/University
> Occupation: engineer_


Could make some money for PC needs!



> About your interests
> Cooking, Reading,
> 
> About yourself
> i am quit and kind person,



What are the down sides?

_last post_


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2008)

happy bday fit


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy b-day! And here I was thinking you were older than me!





Yeh, I'm 24 too :shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (Nov 24, 2008)

happy b-day 

Go for the milf-order russian bride!!


----------



## Sonido (Nov 24, 2008)

What better way to celebrate than to have a kick ass system. Congrats! I hope you have many more!


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 24, 2008)

Be sure to rip 24 farts for each of the 24 hours on the 24th when you turn 24!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

haha!

thanks everyone.


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2008)

Here's to you Fit! HAPPY HAPPY


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2008)

Hope your present from me arrives in the mail today


----------



## tzitzibp (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Fits!

I wish you good health and many successful benches!


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 24, 2008)

Happy birthday, I could have sworn you were older (you post in a mature manner etc etc).
P.S. How the hell do you actually get these parts since you don't pay for them?
My first guess would have been off the back of a lorry but you get so many of them that's not possible.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Happy birthday, I could have sworn you were older (you post in a mature manner etc etc).
> P.S. How the hell do you actually get these parts since you don't pay for them?
> My first guess would have been off the back of a lorry but you get so many of them that's not possible.



LOTS and LOTS of connections man.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 24, 2008)

Haha, sounds pretty awesome, don't exactly see the need for 5 graphics cards, even if 3 are dedicated to physics but hell if you get them uber cheap/ free who cares? Except for your electricity company.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

i dont pay electricity either. ha!


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey Fit is your first name Scott????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

nope


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 24, 2008)

You evil person, my dad's decided I'm getting a 45nm CPU for me, not that I mind much, wouldn't go 65 anymore, old hardware etc. How the hell do you get away with not paying electricity bills?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Hope your present from me arrives in the mail today



got it thanks man.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool.  Don't forget the heat - I'll do the same...

(Unless you've had waaaaaaay too many birthday beers  )


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 25, 2008)

t_ski said:


> Cool.  Don't forget the heat - I'll do the same...
> 
> (Unless you've had waaaaaaay too many birthday beers  )



actually i been sick. i wont forget the heat though.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn, that sucks


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday.

This is better than cake:


----------



## Cold Storm (Nov 25, 2008)

CD, That WOULD be a great Birthday present!!!

Fit's Get better man, and happy birthday.


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

CD, if those are the kind of b-day presents you give, my gf's is on the 5th and I'm sure she'd love an I7 build


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 25, 2008)

Happy belated birthday Fit.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

That bot deserves a thank you for not posting porn!!!


----------



## DOM (Nov 25, 2008)

what bot lol i didnt see it 

wheres my puppy


----------



## theJesus (Nov 25, 2008)

DOM, that's cuz it's post got deleted


----------



## DOM (Nov 25, 2008)

theJesus said:


> DOM, that's cuz it's post got deleted



yeah seems like no ones online this time of the day lol just btarunr 

so i missed it did he wish him a happy b- day lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 25, 2008)

single 32gb drive is pretty impressive.


----------



## DOM (Nov 25, 2008)

0.2ms and fast sweet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 25, 2008)

i added another one to that post.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

Lets see that raid setup with all 6 of them


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Lets see that raid setup with all 6 of them



sold them all. needed the money


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

Damn it


It happens


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 26, 2008)

Have your Core i7 build all ready built Fit?(any pics?)

Did you try any games on it, was it a pretty big difference in performance?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 26, 2008)

theres a WHOLE thread on it here..... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=76464

a few pages back in this thread theres quite a few pics. i can take some more i guess.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Scrizz (Nov 26, 2008)

Dang I'm always late to everything.
Happy belated B-Day fit!
nice setup there btw


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn, that is some horsepower.....

2-4870x2's and a 260 for phyx...OMG

Sweet!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 26, 2008)

So awesome, very nice hardware.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 26, 2008)

These kind of threads are quite annoying when you're trying to save up 

So
Much
Good
Stuff!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Scrizz (Nov 27, 2008)

stock nice


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

Do you actually use a normal case Fit? Or do you just take it out the case for photos (Sensible idea I guess).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

its in a techstation.

i have 2 completely different machines. my main rig is in a FT01

all the pics are in this thread


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 27, 2008)

Ah right, explains why I was confused.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 3, 2008)

damn xs sent me a few emails today...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ holy crap, thats why I set it so it does not send me emails.  I had issues like that.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow long read but looking good Fits! I knew I should've went TEC! lol Ah well all in due time I guess. Any word from D-Tek when the 1366 pro-mounts are coming out?


----------



## t_ski (Dec 4, 2008)

I hardly ever get any from XS, and they started coming again lately.  Only subscribed to a few important threads though...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 4, 2008)

^^^ same here.  I'm already busy trying to keep up here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

whoa... whats that...


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 5, 2008)

One word, WOW!


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

^nice . . . . .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

just need one more.


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 5, 2008)

"just need one more" 

Takes me almost a month to save for my single 260, you come along and are like "heh, should get another one, only got 2 and some 4870X2's!" haha.

I dont half envy you fit


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> whoa... whats that...



It's a bird!...it's a plane???

IT'S SLI


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 5, 2008)

Soo nice!

That has to be one of the sexiest things I've seen in a long time.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah just wait till i get a set of these in there.....


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

SLI does not increase physX performance past 1 card.  CUDA is not written to optimize multiple GPUs for that purpose.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Fit, it looks better by the day dude.  You wanted that 2nd GTX so bad, and there you have it


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome as always Fit 

We need people like you to be at the forefront of bleeding edge tech just so we can all see first hand just how sweet this stuff is.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> whoa... whats that...



I always wondered how good these things will cool if they're stacked together that close. Or is it the vent at the side that draws air in?


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 6, 2008)

^ its the vent - they are centrifugal fans


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 6, 2008)

Save a GTX 260 for us poor folk.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 6, 2008)

Btw, it's these kinds of pics and threads that make me want to buy moar stuff...
I'm currently trying to figure out why I should get a water cooling system


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 6, 2008)

Because it looks awesome is reason enough for me! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> Btw, it's these kinds of pics and threads that make me want to buy moar stuff...
> I'm currently trying to figure out why I should get a water cooling system



I 2nd that, since I saw fit post the pic of his like 6 video cards stacked up, i've had the thought of going crossfire on my rig, and It still there.  Only way to get that thought out of my head, is to get the 2nd card already!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

oh you want more? 1min....

i got a 3rd gtx260 in the mail.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## DOM (Dec 6, 2008)

fit what kind of cam do you got pics dont look so good for someone that has alot of highend cards


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 6, 2008)

Put it in Tri SLI and post some pics!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 6, 2008)

Your using two Core 216's and one 192?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

DOM said:


> fit what kind of cam do you got pics dont look so good for someone that has alot of highend cards



just a logitech webcam. i have a good camera but it takes too much energy to find it and take the pics from it then upload.



CDdude55 said:


> Your using two Core 216's and one 192?



yup. doesn't really matter though. the 192 actually OCs way better and scores a tad better.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fit WTF!!!

haha, how many cards are you getting dude!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

2 4870x2s
3 gtx260's
1 4850(main rig)
and hopefully 2 gtx295's(gtx260gx2)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 2 4870x2s
> 3 gtx260's
> 1 4850(main rig)
> and hopefully 2 gtx295's(gtx260gx2)



so that'll be 8????   Holy crap, I can't take this anymore.   :::looks up banks near house:::


----------



## Binge (Dec 6, 2008)

DOM said:


> fit what kind of cam do you got pics dont look so good for someone that has alot of highend cards



I don't know but he's got the same floor tile I have.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 6, 2008)

hey fit, maybe you can go in this thread and help me out a bit    I know you are familiar with TEC.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1093098#post1093098


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 2 4870x2s
> 3 gtx260's
> 1 4850(main rig)
> and hopefully 2 gtx295's(gtx260gx2)



901st post in this fine thread 

Nice. Just . . . wow. haha.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

yep, this thread has came a mighty long way, still interesting as fit acquires new hardware every hour of the day


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> yep, this thread has came a mighty long way, still interesting as fit acquires new hardware every hour of the day



yup. just paid for a e8200 and a gtx260. looking for a pa160 and high cfm 140mm fans atm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup. just paid for a e8200 and a gtx260. looking for a pa160 and high cfm 140mm fans atm



so you just paid for that 3rd GTX260 you were looking for?  What plans do you hve for the e8200?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

e82 reaplaced the e86 and the 3rd gtx is on its way yes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> e82 reaplaced the e86 and the 3rd gtx is on its way yes.



you are going to be doing tri sli right?  Or is there different plans for the 3rd card?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

tri yes.

holy shit!!!

this is dual channel NOT tripple channel....


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 7, 2008)

Are you going to be on the hunt for someone Fit?
Also, how does dual channel with 3 sticks of RAM work, does it split one of the sticks of RAM across both channels?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

no i only have 2sticks at the moment. i sent the others back to newegg.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh right, I was confused. Thanks for De-confusing me (Dunno what the correct word is).


----------



## theJesus (Dec 7, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Oh right, I was confused. Thanks for De-confusing me (Dunno what the correct word is).


Enlightening.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

here ya go...

this was last year...

just a few items i owned at the time...


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 10, 2008)

very nice build man.. i'll be picking up my 3rd gtx260 soon as well.. awesome rigs

what source of cooling will you be using

i wanna pick up a waterblock but i don't know which to get.. i really wanna re use my dtek but dtek sucks balls right now and doesnt wanna release a damn bracket


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

playing with some ideas here...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

^^^fit, what the heck is that dude?????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

using a TEC to chill water. thats a 320watt TEC thats really only running 6v to 180 or so watts. im down to 67.6f/19.8c now after 9mins of running.

notice there is no radiator.

tec is being air cooled.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 11, 2008)

nice


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> using a TEC to chill water. thats a 320watt TEC thats really only running 6v to 180 or so watts. im down to 67.6f/19.8c now after 9mins of running.
> 
> notice there is no radiator.
> 
> tec is being air cooled.



crazy, good luck with that man, awesome !!!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice hardware man.

My 680i still owns.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> here ya go...
> 
> this was last year...
> 
> just a few items i owned at the time...



I have a box collection also LOL

LOL

I have a stack of video card boxes that I use to put my keys and things on lol.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 11, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I have a box collection also LOL
> 
> LOL
> 
> I have a stack of video card boxes that I use to put my keys and things on lol.



lol you're not the only one  :shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> using a TEC to chill water. thats a 320watt TEC thats really only running 6v to 180 or so watts. im down to 67.6f/19.8c now after 9mins of running.
> 
> notice there is no radiator.
> 
> tec is being air cooled.


Nice.  That's the same concept as my Eliminator, except mine uses three week TECs, instead one powerful TEC.  I like the waterchiller method better than the direct method, although I'd like to see a combination of 'em.

Another way to chill the water is to slap a TEC on a cpu heatsink and dip the fins in a reservoir.  I honestly have no experience with  water or TEC outside of my Eliminator though, so I'm just going based on things I've read.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

e8200 in the main rig.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

Is that with the water-chiller loop you posted a pic of?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

nope. my main rig is completely separate from all my toys. 

FT01
maximus formula
2x2gb gskill blk PI ddr2 900mhz
4850
e8200
xigmatech achiles
WD 6400aaks
seagate 7200.11 1tb
samsung dvdrw
pcpower and cooling 750watt

the only other thing i want to do is get a better cpu and gpu cooler(possibly water)
and replace the psu with a 510watt pc power and cooling psu.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

Ahh, ok.  Why do you have it under-clocked though?

btw, I've got that PSU in red


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

all the cpu features are on to save max power.

this rig runs MONTHS without getting turned off or restarted.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright, that makes sense then.

What are your plans for the water chiller?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

just proof of concept really. 

i have a few other projects in the working.

im still planning my rotary SS build for the i7 but first i'm working on a mini phase/waterchiller.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 11, 2008)

Sounds sweet, I'm looking forward to seeing more


----------



## King Wookie (Dec 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im still planning my rotary SS build for the i7 but first i'm working on a mini phase/waterchiller.



Noob question here.

What is a rotary SS build entail? This is not the 1 st time I've seen reference to it, but I'm clueless.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 11, 2008)

a phase that uses a rotary compressor.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

new ram...


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2008)

Not like those sticks are good or anything


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

whats this.....


----------



## Binge (Dec 12, 2008)

Smells like someone is going to club some baby seals tonight!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice lookin good Fits!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 13, 2008)

i had to take a pic...


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wanna send me one of those fit to replace my 8600?lol

Dam nice hardware,wish i had that nice rig.


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 13, 2008)

um.... yeah!

very nice


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i had to take a pic...





fitseries3 said:


> whats this.....





fitseries3 said:


> new ram...



I hate you :shadedshu


----------



## theJesus (Dec 13, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> I hate you :shadedshu


+1, took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 13, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> I hate you :shadedshu



My bank account almost ended up hating him last night.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 15, 2008)

got these fittings from CD today...












and 25ft of masterclear...


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 15, 2008)

Looks nice. Can't wait to see it hooked up.(nice nikes to)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

damn fit, what are you planning on doing with sooo many fittings?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

i'll sell a good bit of them if anyone needs them. i have a few builds comming up so yeah... i'll use a few.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i'll sell a good bit of them if anyone needs them. i have a few builds comming up so yeah... i'll use a few.



i was about to say, they can't be only for your rig!!!


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 16, 2008)

maybe he was plannin on running a whole plumbing system through his house with his computer loop included... lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

nosboost300 said:


> maybe he was plannin on running a whole plumbing system through his house with his computer loop included... lol



, you never know what Fit may be up to, hes got a whole lotta tricks up his sleeve


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

these are some big fans...

left is a 140mm X 25mm yate loon and right is a scythe 120mm X 38mm ultra kaze.










i have *HUGE* plans for the 140mm fans to keep in tune


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 16, 2008)

i have me 2 120cfm delta fans.. just as big as the scythe ultra kaze... i used to own me some ultra kaze but i broke one of the fans on my finger on accident.. hurt like hell


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> these are some big fans...
> 
> left is a 140mm X 25mm yate loon and right is a scythe 120mm X 38mm ultra kaze.
> 
> ...



Hehe I think I know your plans, Two Hardware Labs Black Ice GTX 560s perhaps?

That should keep your i7 rig in check.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

im sure you guys want to know what goes on inside my head. so here it goes.

heres the current plan....

sell 2 4870x2s for $820, 2 pa120.3s for $180, 6 scythe ultra kazes for $50,

trade i7 920 + $ for 965xe

buy 2 __________ for water setup for i7 rig, 8-16 fans needed as well.

buy material to build new waterstation rig for $80

thats the plan. sit back and watch it happen.

if the 965xe doesnt work out ima go for 2 gtx295's.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 16, 2008)

That would certainly be a hell of a rig, although I'd say your current one is too.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

4870x2s already sold! lol!

$840 + paypal balance of $200 = $1040

still need to sell a few more things though.


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 16, 2008)

How much does that chip cost then, more than $1040 for any PC component seems a bit steep (that's more than my entire PC cost me hence me thinking it's a bit steep)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

im trading my 920 + ~$600


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 16, 2008)

damn fit, thats gonna be a hella of a plan dude.  Keep us posted pleaseeeeeee


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 16, 2008)

Take alot of Pics.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> these are some big fans...
> 
> left is a 140mm X 25mm yate loon and right is a scythe 120mm X 38mm ultra kaze.
> 
> ...



If those are only M's, they shouldn't be too loud.  I just bout two 140mm L's (with blue LEDs) and they are very quiet.



nosboost300 said:


> maybe he was plannin on running a whole plumbing system through his house with his computer loop included... lol



I have seen this.  Damn, I don't remember where I saw it though...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

where did you get them? i want the Ls without the LEDs


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2008)

jab-tech.com.  I got these:

http://www.jab-tech.com/Yate-Loon-140mm-UV-blue-fan-with-4-blue-leds-Low-Speed-D14SL-12-pr-4333.html

Black 140mm L's are here:

http://www.jab-tech.com/Yate-Loon-140mm-Case-Fan-D14SL-12-pr-4032.html

They also have a clear frame blue LED version (instead of the UV frame I got):

http://www.jab-tech.com/Yate-Loon-140mm-Clear-fan-with-4-blue-leds-Low-Speed-D14SL-12-pr-4334.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

ah crap... im looking for the H's that dont exist. koolance has them for $14.99 each but i need 8. thats $119.

they ARE 140cfm though.


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> where did you get them? i want the Ls without the LEDs



^^^ You said L's though, so that's what I gave you.  IDK if they make H's - I haven't seen any.  Perhaps some Panaflo's?  I used to have some M's and L's of theirs, and they were not as loud as some of the competition for the same size, even though the CFM's were still good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

there are only 2 good 140mm fans....

koolance 140cfm's(made by yate loon) @ $15 each

and 

delta 367cfm MONSTER fans @ $38 each


----------



## t_ski (Dec 17, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> there are only 2 good 140mm fans....



Only if you turn it on just to bench.  Mine are going in my Spedo, where the system runs 24/7...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

i hear ya on that. my main rig is completely opposite of my bench rig.

i need a fan that you can use to power a hovercraft.... actually.. send me 8 of them


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

367cfm.. wtf, link me up...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=209980&highlight=560

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMJmkkgRwV0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DC-QBliH_tc&feature=related

http://www.onlinecomponents.com/product/3720583


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

omg thats madness... and i want it...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

i want 8


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

whoa, 8 is just nuts... guess for both sides of the radiator?! thats gonna be insanely loud... i could see from those pictures you'd need a dedicated psu for it... thats just nutty!!

i may have to pick up 3 of em... and a new rad.. my 120.2 simply isnt cutting it anymore after seeing that...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

2 hwlabs 560GTX's need 8 140mm fans


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

ah, 2 radiators... why the need for 2? with just a cpu in the loop?

or are the cards going underwater too?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

cpu and nb


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

man that seems like 1 loop would do it justice.. would you need 2 pumps for that??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

nope. one iwaki rd30 should be plenty.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 17, 2008)

where do you usually buy ur watercooling parts from?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 17, 2008)

any place that has them cheap as hell.


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 18, 2008)

holy shit, 2 4x140mm rads for just a nb and cpu... and i though my 3x120mm rad in the loop for gfx and my extreme quad was cooling aplenty

you sir are king of extreme


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> holy shit, 2 4x140mm rads for just a nb and cpu... and i though my 3x120mm rad in the loop for gfx and my extreme quad was cooling aplenty
> 
> you sir are king of extreme



you'd be amazed how much heat the i7's produce!!!


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 18, 2008)

i know, i owned one for a day before the motherboard broke


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> i know, i owned one for a day before the motherboard broke



what happened to the board?


----------



## ascstinger (Dec 18, 2008)

idk, it had a power problem and killed ram. i just decided to keep my current setup because it wouldnt sell


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 18, 2008)

ascstinger said:


> idk, it had a power problem and killed ram. i just decided to keep my current setup because it wouldnt sell



damn dude, what board was it if you don't mind?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

rebuilt this little setup.

she's a screamer now. running the d5 at 18v really packs a punch. the scythe ultra kaze spins at 5000rpm now and could suck the rug off the floor and throw it about 30 yards away now. lol!


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

I can just imagine a fan sucking the rug off your floor fit, nice looking watercooling.


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 18, 2008)

just got my apogee gtz.... and guess what!! after all this time thinking it might have been my cpu being a bad clocker.. i was wrong.. it appears my board doesnt like anything 181 b clock.. wtf?!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought Core i7 has 8 threads?(or is it just the 920 that doesn't have 8 threads)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

HT is disabled for now. when i OC i turn it off cause it uses a ton of voltage


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

damn, my Apogee GTZ didnt arrive today!!!!  and then I look in here and see fits watercooling!!  arghhhhhhhhhhh


Hopefully tomorrow.

BTW, looks awesome FIT.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

a few pics to oogle over...


















2x2gb ddr2 in main rig (blk PIs FTW)







3x1gb ddr3 in bench rig (blk PIs FTW)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

and the numbers...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 19, 2008)

set up is looking sweet dude, and again congrats on the 30k


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

interwebz running smooth tonight...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> interwebz running smooth tonight...



maybe now you can DL that disk


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 19, 2008)

jesus christ fits, just got the 1,000th post in this mighty fine thread!


----------



## nosboost300 (Dec 19, 2008)

http://www.tech-forums.net/pc/f10/official-nosboost300-overclocking-thread-175215/index149.html

lol i have my own overclocking thread over here 

though it may not be as interesting.. it has plenty of posts.. haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

an update here....

got the skeleton built. i'll get the lexan/plexy tomorrow.








fans will be mounted to the back of the enclosure and pull air through the rads and out the back. the whole rig will be covered in plexy.


----------



## Binge (Dec 26, 2008)

O.O Awesome, simply awesome.  Can't wait to see how well your rads cool some seriously hot liquid.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 26, 2008)

posted it over at RRR, but i'll post here again, I just cant wait till it comes together like when you finally get the rads and the plexi and start to mount stuff, oh man I can't wait


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2008)

pics are dead


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

hmm... i can see them fine.

heres the thread...

http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=885&page=2


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2008)

I think it need me to be a member to see those attached pictures.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

gah.... give me a few mins. i'll post the pics here.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

heres the pics posted above if you didnt reg on RRR....


----------



## t_ski (Dec 26, 2008)

Yep, those look good (but RRR doesn't load for me either).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

you have to be reged to see pics. thats probably why. im on RRR right now so i can see the pics here.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 26, 2008)

For the people it doesn't load for all the more reason to register there & join our group. We have open chats & chats with vendors continually. Some sanctioned some random as they are dropping in to see what's up ect. Check it out guys I think you'll like it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

2lowSniper said:


> For the people it doesn't load for all the more reason to register there & join our group. We have open chats & chats with vendors continually. Some sanctioned some random as they are dropping in to see what's up ect. Check it out guys I think you'll like it.



yup. i LOVE RRR.

im not trying to steal ppl from tpu but there is a lot of great ppl and info on RRR. 

chat ROCKS too.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 26, 2008)

Hell yeah! haha & No I wasn't trying to steal paople from here either cause I like this place also just haven't had much time to spend here unfortunately.

Aren't you glad I invited ya hahaha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 26, 2008)

sure am. thanks.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have some annoying problem trying to register at that website, lol.

What is the forum URL?
http://www.realredraider.com/vbulletin/index.php <===? It said incorrect.

3+3 equal...? 
6 <=== incorrect.

So, what is wrong, lol?


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 26, 2008)

No that's the right URL. PM with with what your getting. Take a screen shot please.


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 26, 2008)

It worked, this time the question is 10-5, weird.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

everything but the rads and a few other small parts is here...








the black stuff underneath is foam insulation/sound dapening mat.


----------



## freaksavior (Dec 27, 2008)

ooohhh watcha makin?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

looking good fit!!!  You still missing anything?


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

That'll keep the Ms. happy   You thoughtful bastard


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

an update here...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

^^^ thats a big effin' pump!!

Iwaki?


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 27, 2008)

Is it aluminum? Will it able to handle the weight of the system? Somehow, it looks it might bent...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 27, 2008)

the other things that will be in the rig are the 2 rads, pump, res, 8 fans, and 2 psu's.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 27, 2008)

Why does that setup look like an evil plan in the making? 

Seriously, looks good fits. Anxious to see the whole thing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

cutting the back panel...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

:::Borat voice:::
very nice, how much?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 28, 2008)

a few updates.... for those of you who wonder....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 28, 2008)

haha dude, first at RRR now here, again, awesome work bro, starting to convince me to follow your foot steps!


----------



## CDdude55 (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice Flux Capacitor.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

what you guys think about these?

FFB1424SHG 

http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB140x140x50mm.pdf

i can get 8 for $8 each.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

60 db but the CFM is killer.  Think the lady will mind the noise?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

pffffffffftt... 

fuck her.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 29, 2008)

LOL till your stuck sleepin on the couch listening to your fans blast away dude.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> pffffffffftt...
> 
> fuck her.



LOL



PC > Woman





2lowSniper said:


> LOL till your stuck sleepin on the couch listening to your fans blast away dude.




Hell I had my own room hehehehe


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 29, 2008)

I like living alone myself. They come then they go but my palace remains unscathed hahaha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

i never sleep so its ok.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

Those fans are killer!


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 29, 2008)

lol I used to be like that to but it caught up with me & now I enjoy sleeping in my comfy bed hahaha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

so any more comments on the fans?


----------



## kyle2020 (Dec 29, 2008)

60db fans? If its just test purpose then why not, but they'd get annoying after a while surely? Im struggling to tolerate these >30db yate loons, but im a silence freak haha.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so any more comments on the fans?



ha!  You could say this whole setup blows xD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

noise aside... what do you think? pretend like you are deaf.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

I honestly can't figure that your rads will heat up enough to really use the CFM.  There's so much surface area and heat dissipation.


----------



## vega22 (Dec 29, 2008)

get the fans(8$ each sounds a good deal, no pun) and if its too loud or overkill in airflow you could switch the wires and drop them to 7v no biggie.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

they are 24v fans and i'll be running them around 18v

they shouldnt be that loud at all.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> so any more comments on the fans?



You, sir, are out of your friggin' mind!  (In a good way)


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> they are 24v fans and i'll be running them around 18v
> 
> they shouldnt be that loud at all.



I think you should stack them on both pull and throw

4x24v fans per slot


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

you wanna give me the money for $360 in fans? + a psu to power them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

a quick update...


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

That is some sick Fan Powar! So many fans for a *water*cooled system


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

60db x 8 = 480. Too much noise.....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> That is some sick Fan Powar! So many fans for a *water*cooled system



wait till you see the rads.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wait till you see the rads.



Does it have 10 fan slots?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

8 actually. 140mm ones too.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 8 actually. 140mm ones too.



Cool.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

spearman914 said:


> 60db x 8 = 480. Too much noise.....



I think you should omit the =... sound does not work that way.


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> I think you should omit the =... sound does not work that way.



I didn;t really mean that. The sound is constant, it's just the range of noise that changes not the loudness.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

you kiddin... 60db IS silent


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you kiddin... 60db IS silent



To you it is. My parents can't handle 4 120mm fans at 50db.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

and your in brooklyn? wtf?


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you kiddin... 60db IS silent



And here I am, bothered by a 30dB casefan...


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> and your in brooklyn? wtf?



And u live in an ATX case? wtf?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

atx is pretty quiet man. new york is loud isnt it?


----------



## spearman914 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> atx is pretty quiet man. new york is loud isnt it?



At night no. Day a little. But for my parents, they need some earplugs.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

working on one of my new talents....

this will be a bracket to hold a bitspower x-station...


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 29, 2008)

SWEET!!!!!

Hey you asked for an idea about fans I thought it was damn good in the first place. Just if you wanted to take it farther hehehe.
This is going to turn out nice!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

FIT, looking awesome dude, now the damn rads is what I want to see dammit!!! lol  hurry up and put them in already


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

more pics....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

@ FIT, I said the RADS not the Fans    bro you are soo making me want to build something like that.


----------



## overclocker (Dec 29, 2008)

All i can say is wow,and i would love to have that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

thats only 1086cfm and thats only half of what my new fans will do. hahahahahaha


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

Good god man. you have more fans in a WC setup than I have in my Antec 1200 air cooling setup. All those fans will probably require my Corsair HX1000 to run them, nevermind the rest of the hardware 

P.S. Awesome job so far though! I can't say I've follow this entire thread, just merely browsed trough it quickly, since it's like 50 pages long. lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> thats only 1086cfm and thats only half of what my new fans will do. hahahahahaha



one word

well actually a few


"you are crazy fit"   but crazy in a good way, a way I am partially also crazy in lol   GOd I gotta leave computers alone for a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

shit your right... i never noticed it was almost 50 pages in about a year. nice!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh yes, and BTW, if you are in need of any antec cases, or their parts, I have extras laying around that I'd let go for cheap.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> shit your right... i never noticed it was almost 50 pages in about a year. nice!



LMAO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

gimme pics... i'll see. i like the 5 1/4" mesh bays but im sure there are other things i like. the big boy fans are good too.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> shit your right... i never noticed it was almost 50 pages in about a year. nice!



its came a mighty long way dude, you should be proud of yourself fitmaster lol.  We are, and indeed very proud of you


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

Chicken Patty said:


> its came a mighty long way dude, you should be proud of yourself fitmaster lol.  We are, and indeed very proud of you



lolz..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> lolz..



hes not called the Hardware Junkie for no reason


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> gimme pics... i'll see. i like the 5 1/4" mesh bays but im sure there are other things i like. the big boy fans are good too.



I don't have any pics really handy, but I do have an Antec 900, for the most part still in its complete form. the interior is sprayed flat black with krylon primer and paint, as well as the hdd bays. I don't have any spare fans though, but I do have the front panel grills if you'd want them. I also have a CM RC690.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

oooo how much?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

Any certain part(s) you are interested in? or just the cases in whole?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

We need a new feature on this site or a program. it should be called TPU messanger. where we can just talk in real time rather than post post post. lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 29, 2008)

Bluefox1115 said:


> We need a new feature on this site or a program. it should be called TPU messanger. where we can just talk in real time rather than post post post. lmao



well you can still post, but you can have a messenger to talk directly to a person if you wanted.  nice, great idea.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

i added you man.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

I also added you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

says your not on msn... hmm


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> says your not on msn... hmm


I hardly go on msn anymore.. I use AIM as my primary.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

6 of the 8 fans running for noise tests 

yeah.... it blew that walmart bag all the way over there.... about 18ft away.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

^^^ holy s**t  wow dude thats crazy, mad airflow.  Can you get a video clip lol?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

video cant capture the noise or the flow. 

i ran them 12v fans up to 22v and its REALLY insane.


----------



## Gam'ster (Dec 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> more pics....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking at that reminded me of an avatar Ive seen on tpu: " welcome my son, to the machine ". Looking good fits 
Torture chamber in the making.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

like i said.... when everyone sees the rads half of TPU may faint.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey that controler looks like whats in my phase!!!

You know how to wire around that? I just want to flip a switch and it comes on.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

it wont be in there when im done.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 30, 2008)

Lookin good Fits! Hopefully the rads come in Soon! lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

gary hasnt even gotten back to me


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 30, 2008)

Jesus wonder what the holdup is? Maybe busy over the holiday though hard to say?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

he said he was gettin my stuff together and he'd email me back. now the rads are listed on the site.


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok i have read all 45+ Pages, And i loved reading and seeing every modification made.
I think you are a brave and insane guy. Love the work you have done so far and i can not wait to see it complete.

HELL YEAH!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks and welcome to TPU.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> he said he was gettin my stuff together and he'd email me back. now the rads are listed on the site.



Hmm weird I'll inquire & see what's going on with em then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

*@ Conflict0s*

brave, sure!  insane?    100%  I mean how many people do you know that have over like 2000CFM's in fans lol.  

And from me as well, welcome to TPU!!!


----------



## Conflict0s (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks Guys :] And Tell me about it!
I love it when people go to the extreme because they can. Nothing better than Wow’ing people and answering unanswered Questions with madness actions.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> it wont be in there when im done.



You need to tell me hows lol I want to remove mine

I looked and said I could break this


----------



## mc-dexter (Dec 30, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> Is it aluminum? Will it able to handle the weight of the system? Somehow, it looks it might bent...



I'd say it looks strong enough just to hold the parts of a pc no problem... and im also guessing he's thought of that already, lol.

and im not guna judge it till i see it come together more


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 30, 2008)

hey fits.... insane setup you got going on!!! cannot wait to see this monster transformed to a computer!

keep the pics coming!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

update...


----------



## kid41212003 (Dec 31, 2008)

The Indestructible Tower Of Technologies. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxBrI0g1kE&feature=channel


----------



## t_ski (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> The Indestructible Tower Of Technologies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxBrI0g1kE&feature=channel



Maybe _The Indestructible Tower *including* Technologies_?  Then we can call it the "iTIT."


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

i'll post this here too....


enjoy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

here's on the rampage 2 extreme at 4ghz with 3 gtx260s running in 16x 8x 8x mode



fitseries3 said:


>







and here's same exact settings on P6T6 revolution in 16x 16x 16x mode...











now you tell me 8x is no different than 16x in tri sli or with any gpu.


----------



## Binge (Dec 31, 2008)

Winning, true winning


----------



## 2lowSniper (Dec 31, 2008)

Ya got some work station on ya! haha nice board dude!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

hey FIT what about 06?  So far in vantage a nice little increase there.  do you game at all?  Maybe any difference in gaming?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

fabbed up a fan bracket for the gtx260s. they need a fan on the back and the new mobo isnt long enough to hold it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

damn FIT thats brilliant, I see you are really digging the bending of acrylics now heh?


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 31, 2008)

kid41212003 said:


> The Indestructible Tower Of Technologies.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWxBrI0g1kE&feature=channel



more like..."The windy Tower"...


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

I gotta say Fits... The mod looks amazing, and the board looks sexy! 

Now, who says a workstation Board can't bench!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

if they would unlock the damn drivers you could put 6 video cards on this bad boy and smoke any score.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 31, 2008)

I bet, talking with Solaris, or Pglams (I spell it wrong all the time), they could see about finding a way around it.. Or, hard thing to do sometimes.. Ketxxx...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if they would unlock the damn drivers you could put 6 video cards on this bad boy and smoke any score.



imagine that


:::wakes up from dream:::


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)

i honestly think solaris is either going insane/loosing his mind or he just plain hates me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i honestly think solaris is either going insane/loosing his mind or he just plain hates me.



come on dude, why would he hate you?  Who hates fit... no one, we all love ya dude!!!!!  not in a gay way.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Dec 31, 2008)

lol that thing is made to be a folding machine.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 1, 2009)

I want to desubscribe from this thread since it's making me regret not spending an absolutely silly amount on my desktop, but I'm too interested in the lovely hardware!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> if they would unlock the damn drivers you could put 6 video cards on this bad boy and smoke any score.



For what what brand


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 1, 2009)

What UV dye are u using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 1, 2009)

any.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 1, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> What UV dye are u using?



feser blue but its shitty. it gels up in the loop. get the premixed feser.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 1, 2009)

I have just bought some of that, and I noticed in my last loop that on my gpu and cpu blocks it was lumping up crap in there :/ (Only small amounts) any idea on how to stop this ? Still want to keep the colour of the liquid tho and keep, or improve the heat transfer.

Great image updates on your case


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 1, 2009)

you have to use the premixed stuff. the dye gells no matter what.


----------



## Conflict0s (Jan 1, 2009)

Arh ok thanks


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 1, 2009)

are these any good fit? planning ahead on my loop, only got my tubing and the odd bits to get now 

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php/cPath/33_63/products_id/2597

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php/cPath/33_63/products_id/2605


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 1, 2009)

just get a bottle of the blue yeah. dont waste money on the water.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 1, 2009)

I think blue in 1/2" tubing will look nice -not OTT like acid green, but classy


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 1, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i honestly think solaris is either going insane/loosing his mind or he just plain hates me.



solaris just lost a grand in equipment the day after x-mas because my barb was loose out of the factory  and my board had a bad flash right before that and im out of ciggs......im a happy camper i wont be on tpu for awhile prbably i need to go releive some stress for a bit.

happy new year


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 1, 2009)

sorry to hear that man. good luck and have fun doing whatever you're doing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> solaris just lost a grand in equipment the day after x-mas because my barb was loose out of the factory  and my board had a bad flash right before that and im out of ciggs......im a happy camper i wont be on tpu for awhile prbably i need to go releive some stress for a bit.
> 
> happy new year



hope you get it all figured out soon, happy new year bro


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> solaris just lost a grand in equipment the day after x-mas because my barb was loose out of the factory  and my board had a bad flash right before that and im out of ciggs......im a happy camper i wont be on tpu for awhile prbably i need to go releive some stress for a bit.
> 
> happy new year



That sucks man.:shadedshu


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 1, 2009)

is that a synical ad or do you mean that...

I've been wondering about that site and some of their practices


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 1, 2009)

Yea, i just read that image, OMG that is some crazy stuff, well happy 2009, and lets hope for better equiptment


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 1, 2009)

I've not been there before but honestly from that pic he does seem like a bit of a dick. I'm pretty sure you'll have a good 2009 hardware wise unless the recession decides to eat your rig whole due to the energy costs of running it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 1, 2009)

Are you allowed back at the site?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 1, 2009)

what a douche.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey FIT sorry about RRR, pretty crazy dude, hope things work out for ya.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know about the entire conversation there but it seems he was trying to make a joke and you couldn't have it. Any normal person should say something like "sorry, I was joking, it seems I did it at the wrong moment" or whatever.

But whatever really. If it's your choice to stay there and you feel that he did offer some kind of apology, it's your choice.
The way his apology comes across, I'd still have told him to buzz off and leave the site. But that's my interpretation.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

and you thought i was joking........













http://img531.imageshack.us/img531/7965/mov010257600779jh7.flv


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 5, 2009)

wow. Should have gotten the DFI or GB extreme. GL though fit! Best to ya.

I must say. Those tracers are smexy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

this was 5/08....




fitseries3 said:


> here.... these were never made. dont ask how i got them. they work and look cool.





fitseries3 said:


> does anyone like these? im thinking about selling them. they are 2x2gig 800mhz. CLICK THE PICS FOR HIGH QUALITY VERSIONS.


----------



## ascstinger (Jan 5, 2009)

uh what? since when were there blue ballistix?

guess that answers my question.. so ddr2 or 3?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Bro, it's looking sweet! I never think your joking... Hard not to believe someone that changes hardware more then doing the important things! Bath, brush teeth, and eat!


----------



## smee (Jan 5, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> and you thought i was joking........
> 
> 
> img]http://img126.imageshack.us/img126/176/dsc009968292607ip7.jpg[/img



Dang man! Did you get all that hardware just today????


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Fits, on the first pic in that post... I see what your drinking tonight! 

I gotta know how those ssd do! Thinking of going that way...


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

I wish I was that table


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2009)

steelkane said:


> I wish I was that table



So you can get up and walk away?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Yes, that would be his reasoning, mine too. If I'd seen green tracers in the UK I'd have gone for them for my rig, the red LEDs look weird coming through the mesh in the side of my case.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

Sure walk away sound's good to, but also like wanting to be a toilet seat at the playboy mansion


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanked for your comedy value.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

what's life without humor, Bill gates sending e-mail to Microsoft staff with a Mac.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

you guys need to tell me something to compare these too and i'll get better pics. 

HUGE doesnt describe these well enough to get my point accross.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

Here's something.. stand them on top of each other.. See if they are as tall as you! lol..


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 5, 2009)

Can you get an infrared pic of one of your farts and compare how big the cloud of gas is to as long as the rads?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 5, 2009)

Quad rads, nice 

Strong pump much?


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Quad rads, nice
> 
> Strong pump much?



Iwaki Madness!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 5, 2009)

its an OCTO-RAD! 

Sorry, i lol'ed hard at that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

these are 140mm rads guys.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 5, 2009)

even bigger than the pictures show then!

what fans are you slapping on these?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 5, 2009)

133cfm kaze's for now and soon these...

237cfm

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...6226&_trksid=p3907.m32&_trkparms=tab=Watching


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 5, 2009)

shit me cruel, 237CFM?!?!?! 

will your temps budge off ambient at all?!?! haha.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 5, 2009)

The fan's look pretty sweet! I can't believe you could find them for $9.99!!! Sweetness! Might think of buying one for the Sh1ts and giggles!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 5, 2009)

Stand them up next to me 1200 and see how they compare? lol. Nice rads BTW!


----------



## Binge (Jan 6, 2009)

and I thought those rads were going to be big!

FIT  ME


----------



## t_ski (Jan 6, 2009)

Put a CD next to one of them.  They're universal in size, so everyone can see the difference.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 7, 2009)

FIT dude, this is insane bro!  its the end of the world lol


Bro congrats on the rads, they look huge, cant wait to see how they beat up on the i7 hehehehe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2009)

one of these is plenty to cool my car.

but 2 is necessary for my i7 setup


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 7, 2009)

Bloody Hell! Wow!


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow those rads are insane. I look forward to seeing this thing finished


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 7, 2009)

Lookin' good fitty!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2009)

anyone have any ideas on how to cut this?


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 7, 2009)

http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...tdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1&sku=223-4890

i keep thinking you are obama for some reason

was that your intention with your dp pic?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2009)

BloodTotal said:


> http://accessories.dell.com/sna/pro...tdetail.aspx?c=ca&l=en&cs=cadhs1&sku=223-4890
> 
> i keep thinking you are obama for some reason
> 
> was that your intention with your dp pic?



nice nice... you in the wrong thread? i can get those 30" dells for ~$900 or so.


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 7, 2009)

no not in the wrong thread, but that would be a nice monitor upgrade

btw where would you get one of these for $900? mafia? the street corner?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2009)

local supply. i have ppl in high places. i've had the 30" dell before. its nice but takes up too much room. i wish there was a way to get one big ass screen and have it split for 2 computers.


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 7, 2009)

> local supply. i have ppl in high places. i've had the 30" dell before. its nice but takes up too much room. i wish there was a way to get one big ass screen and have it split for 2 computers.



true, that thing is huge, I have my 25.5" and I have seen friends getting 27", and the 27" at futureshop on display, it just looks retardedly big, but maybe if you sit farther away..

screen splitting would be awesome, it would be awesome to also dual boot two OSs at the same time from the same computer and have them split screen on one screen


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 7, 2009)

I might be getting a 32" 1080P Sharp LCD TV.  Do you guys think I could stand that as a computer gaming monitor?


----------



## BloodTotal (Jan 8, 2009)

might be too much, go check it out at bestbuy or futureshop, and try to get the distance that you would sit from it, see how it is. All about personal preferance


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 8, 2009)

I would like to see a pic of those GTX 295's when ya get them. Looks huge.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I might be getting a 32" 1080P Sharp LCD TV.  Do you guys think I could stand that as a computer gaming monitor?



TV's never work well as monitors. the res is always a motherfucker to deal with as computers switch res alot and a tv doesnt like to run other than its native resolution. believe me... i've tried it. its shitty.


----------



## mon74 (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone have any ideas on how to cut this?



Yo can try with a dremel, or maybe a heated xacto, like this one: http://www.shoptheartstore.com/prod...56&topCat=ca10dc26-fef2-42b5-bc5a5d7afbdd7051


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone have any ideas on how to cut this?




drill a large hole w/ a hole cutter in the middle then use a jig saw to trim out the rest.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone have any ideas on how to cut this?



Back to the matter at hand, A jigsaw or Dremel with a cutting wheel would make your cuts, If you want to protect the surface of the plexiglass, use masking tape then draw your lines. It's looking REALLY CRAZY, & I want a 30" panel, but I dont think I'll see one anytime soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

jigsaw cracks the plexi cause its thin, dremil melts it even on 1, xacto does cut all the way through.

any more? lol


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

If you use masking tape, and use a good high-speed jigsaw, it wont crack. I wish I could cut it for u.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i tried it that way when i was cutting the first one. i have a variable speed jigsaw, masking tape, 32tpi blade and a good large workbench. it cracks it real fast. pretty much tears it apart. 

its only because of how thin it is. i have some thicker plexy and use the tape/jigsaw method and its flawless.

the hotknife may work if i can find one.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 8, 2009)

i've even used a kitchen knife to but plexi-glass before for my water dragon's viv, fair does i only had to do it in a few straight lines, but that didn't crack.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 8, 2009)

chipped flint?

thats stone age tech, but if you can score it through enough times...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i scored about 2/3rds the way through and it still breaks a bit out of line. i wouldnt trust it for this.

maybe a router?


----------



## mon74 (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i tried it that way when i was cutting the first one. i have a variable speed jigsaw, masking tape, 32tpi blade and a good large workbench. it cracks it real fast. pretty much tears it apart.
> 
> its only because of how thin it is. i have some thicker plexy and use the tape/jigsaw method and its flawless.
> 
> the hotknife may work if i can find one.



I still believe your best bet it's the heated xacto and a metal ruler to cut the straigth lines.

I bought mine at my local wal-mart, very useful tool.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds silly i know.... but how about a full on grinder, lol, no holding back


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

not my idea of precision work.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

If you have a router with plastic cutting bits, is that 1/8" plexi


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

its .122"


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> not my idea of precision work.



Fair point... 

That's an example of why i don't attempt anything what involves electric tool's with big cutting blades on the end


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, that's the problem, It's .122" plexiglass from mars, how about getting some earth 1/8",


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i had all this and wanted to put it to use  

nothing wrong with that


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 8, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Oh, that's the problem, It's .122" plexiglass from mars, how about getting some earth 1/8",



lol


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

Looking further, I think 1/8" might be close to .122"
http://www.eplastics.com/Plastic/Plexiglass_Acrylic_Sheet_Clear/PLEXIGLASS-ACRYCLR0-125PM24X48 & I would of used it, if I had it there too. Just trying to help.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

yup. same thing basically.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

I cut 1/8" allot with a dremel & jigsaw. This is the kind of cut off wheels I use http://cgi.ebay.com/100-REINFORCED-...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 8, 2009)

Buy one of these. It would cut the bulk flat sides easily and straight.  The notches and holes you're on your own.

Glad I could help!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i have a waterjet but i think it would kill this stuff.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 8, 2009)

hot exacto


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

here's a fan thats worthy of my machine...

on the left is an 120 x 38mm scythe ultra kaze

on the right is my delta 140 x 38mm 367 cfm 24v fan


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i will tell you now... at 24v i can barely hold onto that fan and im pretty strong.

its like sticking your head out the window at 65mph.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 8, 2009)

Joking aside, 

How about this:

Step 1) Drill a tiny hole at each corner.  By tiny I mean the smallest bit you have.  Maybe even just use a heated needle.

Step 2) Use your dremel with cut off wheels to cut cross sections to "piece out" break away sections.

Step 3) Use a straight edge and a utility knife with a fresh sharp blade to score your main pattern lines (from hole to hole in step 1).  A few passes with the blade would be fine.

Step 4) Snap the sections out piece by piece.

For Example:

The green dots are where you would drill your holes (these are to stop the 'break' when you snap the pieces out). The red lines are the cross cuts you would make with the dremel.  Your original blue lines are where you would score with a knife.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i will tell you now... at 24v i can barely hold onto that fan and im pretty strong.
> 
> its like sticking your head out the window at 65mph.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

D


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> D



Looks like I still get to play catch up to you.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jan 8, 2009)

Can't frickin' wait man!  I just dropped a big set of cash on something new for me too...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL @ dark.... you havent even gotten your cards yet and i win ROFL!!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 8, 2009)

cant wait!!!!!


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> LOL @ dark.... you havent even gotten your cards yet and i win ROFL!!!!!!



I highly doubt that I will be able to beat your scores with those things.  Although now that I think about it, I do believe I will have more GFX ram, but less cores and less SP over all.


----------



## erocker (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm just waiting for evga to list them for a step-up!  Looks killer fits.


----------



## dark2099 (Jan 8, 2009)

erocker said:


> I'm just waiting for evga to list them for a step-up!  Looks killer fits.



I might be doing that with my incoming cards.  Pics tomorrow of what they are.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> D



Damn, that's almost as much as I spent on my 4870X2's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

my x2's have been gone for a month and i dont miss them at all. no offense though.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 8, 2009)

None taken


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

I did  a search on new egg for Idem#N82E16814130439, no such Idem was found. & they dont even list them as having them,, Are you pulling are leggs. good one


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

Fit's would never pull anyone's leg

Or here is the One's he got


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

They are listed...I just checked and found them.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130439


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

I've been looking for it, when I seen that he bought them, I went there & didn't find them,, you doing some kind of magic search to find it on newegg. Thanks for the link


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

without clicking on your link, this is what I find, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...0380048 106792634&name=GeForce GTX 200 Series why are they not showing the card in a regular search. the way you found them would be helpful for me in the future.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

wtf thats odd. you cant search for them either. hmm...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

Before I took my nap at 7, they weren't on the website at all.. did the manual search... Then at 10 someone posts... so I think it's to new in the system... they probably will be setting up the search engine for the coding come tonight... when they can justify the "downtime"


----------



## pbmaster (Jan 8, 2009)

Hm, they weren't there when I just checked like two seconds ago. Oh well.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

I just thought when fit said I have ppl in high places, I was like really high, lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i do have ppl... they dont always come through though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, I believe he has "people in high places" after all he did with me and flipping asus... Then just throwing a grand on video cards.... Yeah... people!


----------



## Scrizz (Jan 8, 2009)

damn, my system feels dirty.

THX FIT!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

That's why TPU is top dog in my books, great bunch of people!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

TPU is more of a close family then anything else... Haven't seen a site like it yet... XS is great, but more of Clicks of who's who in the sort of thing...


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 8, 2009)

Fits, you done with cutting that plexi yet?
I'd vote for using the exacto I guess.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUfCgURTvmk


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

My god, your the man, that was crazy


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

Damn!!! I want that fan now! doesn't sound as loud as my Delta's did!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i'll sell it to ya for what i have in it. $55 shipped. its A LOT louder than the video


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 8, 2009)

jesus 

Im guessing you werent just being over exaggerative when you held onto the fan? I can half imagine one of those flying around your livingroom with a PSU attached to it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i'll sell it to ya for what i have in it. $55 shipped. its A LOT louder than the video



The fan for $55???? Gotta link me to that place man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

this was the last one they had left. i'll sell it to you.


----------



## Binge (Jan 8, 2009)

That is just nuts!  Your rads will love the CFM fit   I'm waiting for my HK block and I'm going to post some reviews of that.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> this was the last one they had left. i'll sell it to you.



Well, you have a linkage on all the stuff of it?? That's what I want before even thinking of it...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

FFB1424UHE http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB140x140x38mm.pdf


----------



## Castiel (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you have a pic of your Core i7 build, or is that it on the first page?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

here's RIGHT NOW...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

FAWKING SEXY!! How's that board treating you?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

works great. just got a new 920 today im going to play with.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

LAWL at the 367CFM. that's like. 3 times as much as my Panaflos. lol


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

yeah I think the WS version of the board is better looking. why can't they have optional design and colors?!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 8, 2009)

Do any gaming fit?

Must perform awesome on your builds.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

no kidding. lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 8, 2009)

dont think he has time haha, between benching, overclocking, building custom H20 towers and shopping.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i love the blue. i got blue crucial ballistix tracers coming for it soon. 

not much gaming but yes it works wonderful on m 24" acer.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

hehe.. so what do you do to fund these operations fit? and dont say you're the male version of Ashley Dupree. lol


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 8, 2009)

I need to sell my RIIE & get one of those boards I think


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

well i got this cut out today. i used my propane hotknife. took a good long ass time though.









got some more new toys. i think i might sell this PSU though. not quite what i expected but its still VERY GOOD. oh... and SMEE got me another i7 920 from the frys deal last week for $229. i got it today. thanks SMEE.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 8, 2009)

I keep wondering what the temps are compared to a 65nm Core2Duo...

Nice work on the plexi "paper" btw


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

+1 on the Plexi! looks pretty sweet!

wishing I had the i7 for that baby! lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

hey fit, the setup is looking crazy bro, those rads are monsters, and the fans dont fall too behind neither .

Great job dude, when do you plan on having it running?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

im held up running out of money here. you guys need to buy more of my stuff. everything should be up and running mid next week at 120% 

then the REVOLUTION will put on a show.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> im held up running out of money here. you guys need to buy more of my stuff. everything should be up and running mid next week at 120%
> 
> then the REVOLUTION will put on a show.



wooho cant wait, f**k dude, im broke for now too, plus I need to save some money, you know I got some big plans too, not as big as yours were though


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> hey fit, the setup is looking crazy bro, those rads are monsters, and the fans dont fall too behind neither .
> 
> Great job dude, when do you plan on having it running?



Those are pretty much what i'd say!!

Great job so far!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2009)

well...

i've got this comming in the mail...

8 237cfm 140mm delta fans
2 meanwell S-100-12's
3x1gb blue ballistix tracer ddr3 1600's
2x evga gtx295's
2x maxtor 36gb 15k rpm sas drives

something else but i forget.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> well...
> 
> i've got this comming in the mail...
> 
> ...



 

dude your benches are going to be nuts!!!


----------



## kid41212003 (Jan 8, 2009)

We gonna see some real revolution here, lol.
2x GTX295! INSANE!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 8, 2009)

only 120%?? why not 150% or 175%? lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 9, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That's why TPU is top dog in my books, great bunch of people!



TPU is a great place.  I've learned sooooo much.



fitseries3 said:


> well...
> 
> i've got this comming in the mail...
> 
> ...



Going to be insane.  Can't wait for the "reveal"


----------



## t_ski (Jan 9, 2009)

After seeing the video of the one fan in action, I doubt the plexi will hold up with all eight of them going


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

the fans im getting are a tad more sane then that particular one. thats the big high end monster and im getting the younger brother whos in 2nd place.

tomorrow i'll post a vid with that fan from 20v - 31v and then you'll see the REAL monster come out. the first vid was just low speed testing 

the plexi is reinforced with alum braces between every fan and is backed by 1/4" foam insulation. its pretty strong. i also may switch to thicker plexi when i get the new fans but i need to get them first.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> here's RIGHT NOW...







Hmmmmmmm


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

i know.... starving for 6 video cards.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

I think you will need more than one PSU LOL


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

nope. never


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 9, 2009)

LOL


If you had 6 X2 cards in there you would


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

im thinking of something what would work. like 6 gtx260's with waterblocks. 

6x 7500ppd would be insane.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 9, 2009)

You could do the work of the entire folding team in a day!


----------



## smee (Jan 9, 2009)

Glad to help ya out with the i7 fits! 

setup looks awesome.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 9, 2009)

6 gfx cards?  i forsee cpu bottleneck


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2009)

theres no cpu bottleneck on FaH is there?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 10, 2009)

Not that I'm aware of.. my cpu usuage using the gpu client is idle at around 4%.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

holy shit.....

fired up the sas drives on my new board.

single drive

15000rpm sas






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


raid 0 vrap 300gb's







---------------------------------------------------------------------------------


raid 0 sas drives







____________________________


2x wd 10k rpm 300gb vraps = $380

2x Maxtor 15k rpm 36gb atlas' = $100

overall...

SAS takes the win.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 10, 2009)

good god! :O


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 10, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> im held up running out of money here. you guys need to buy more of my stuff. everything should be up and running mid next week at 120%
> 
> then the REVOLUTION will put on a show.



I would but I dont see anything in your thread I need lol

Those drives are Siick bro. Great gains over the vraps.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 10, 2009)

Freak, where did you get those drives! I want two now! 
Can't wait for next week! wish I needed something from ya now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

fan vid #2

ranging 19v - 31v

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHPd35aNco


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2009)

an update on the rad panel too...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

Fit, those fans are loud bro lol.  But they flow awesome!  BTW, the rad panel looks great, what material did you make it out of?


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 10, 2009)

I hope your cooling system is going to be in the next room over? just drill a big hole in the wall for tubes. lmao


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2009)

Bluefox1115 said:


> I hope your cooling system is going to be in the next room over? just drill a big hole in the wall for tubes. lmao



its actually right next to him lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 10, 2009)

I think it was .112" plexiglass, it was mentioned a couple of pages back.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 10, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I think it was .112" plexiglass, it was mentioned a couple of pages back.



???


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> its actually right next to him lol



lolz. deaf yet?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 10, 2009)

Chicken Patty asked what material he used for the rad panel, I gave an answer, although I should'a quoted him.


----------



## Binge (Jan 10, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fan vid #2
> 
> ranging 19v - 31v
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHPd35aNco



I'm waiting for when you get all of them and your rads start to lift off the ground.

Awesome fan


----------



## steelkane (Jan 10, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fan vid #2
> 
> ranging 19v - 31v
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHPd35aNco



I was just thinking of that show, "JackAss" dare them to stick a finger in @ full-speed.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 10, 2009)

steelkane said:


> I was just thinking of that show, "JackAss" dare them to stick a finger in @ full-speed.



But that'd break an expensive fan and bloody hell, bet that sounded like a plane taking off fit.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 10, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> local supply. i have ppl in high places. i've had the 30" dell before. its nice but takes up too much room. i wish there was a way to get one big ass screen and have it split for 2 computers.



VNC  You could remote your other PC


----------



## t_ski (Jan 10, 2009)

At work we use VNC for our thin clients (VMs over RDP), SMS for PCs and TeamViewer for remote users.  I hate the lag


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 10, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fan vid #2
> 
> ranging 19v - 31v
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHPd35aNco



I was actually thinking "Look out with those fingers man!" when I was watching it.

Those fans instill *fear* in me!


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fan vid #2
> 
> ranging 19v - 31v
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVHPd35aNco




Rarely will you ever witness me type these three letters:

OMG!


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 11, 2009)

I hope fit's computer flies over to my house lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

^^^^   

Sadly that won't happen, he has it tied down with chains hehehe.


 >>>  http://www.security.vt.edu/images/securecomputer.jpg


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

a few pics..


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 11, 2009)

WOW, that is comming out so sweet, with 2 480's that should handle all loads you can throw at it....,...

Nice craftsmenship to, I like the design, now just pop an MM assention and you will have a phonebooth,/

Keep the photo's com,ming and can't wait to see it with the rad's in and in action


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)

Viper there's no way we could get him to spend that kinda coin on a case hahaha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> WOW, that is comming out so sweet, with 2 480's that should handle all loads you can throw at it....,...
> 
> Nice craftsmenship to, I like the design, now just pop an MM assention and you will have a phonebooth,/
> 
> Keep the photo's com,ming and can't wait to see it with the rad's in and in action



they are actually 560 rads. 4x140mm per rad 

cost me out the mo-fricken ass for these cause no one has them yet. i do believe i am one of the very first. they came from hwlabs direct from the philipenes. i have the box to prove it. 

this radbox is almost bigger than a MM case.

for the record...

i asked MM to build me a case and they declined.


----------



## Binge (Jan 11, 2009)

That's looking fantastic fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

can you tell i taped it together ?


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 11, 2009)

*Wow* 

*560 rads. 4x140mm * 

mucho props....


OMG that is the bomb, that is so much cooling area, so you putting a massive pump on that thing,....

*Pump with 2.0 HP Tecumseh 2-Cycle Engine*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

FIT, its looing beautiful dude, the work and crafmanship is simply amazing.


----------



## lollerskater69 (Jan 11, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> FIT, its looing beautiful dude, the work and crafmanship is simply amazing.



+1


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 11, 2009)

Im not sure 'Good' is the word, more like 'Crazy'. But an awesome crazy. I love watching out of the ordinary things like this. Keep up the good work. 

PS. You must get this alot but, how do you afford all this kit?


----------



## Binge (Jan 11, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Im not sure 'Good' is the word, more like 'Crazy'. But an awesome crazy. I love watching out of the ordinary things like this. Keep up the good work.
> 
> PS. You must get this alot but, how do you afford all this kit?



Fit works street corners giving 15k rpm drive jobs for $15.


----------



## MoonPig (Jan 11, 2009)

hmmm sounds interesting. Suddenly im not bothered anymore.. lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 11, 2009)

He has friends in high places (AKA half of his friends probably work in asus/ intel etc.)


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Fits, I don't know if you said so in any of your previous posts, but are you going push or pull on those fans?

And PLEASE tell me you will be using some sort of fan grills. I don't want to think about what would happen if something got "inserted" with those on full speed.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 11, 2009)

Great looking case, fits! congrats on a build that many will wish for! (including me )

keep the pics coming....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

no grills. no need for them. 

pull on the rads/fans.

i've got almost $700 in this thing already and its still adding up.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

Fit's after you get that whole system going, you could probably go and start selling those style cases!!


Just, how much was it for the case build it self?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

$180 in materials and about 40 hours of work. could be done faster but i take my time.

rads are $190 each
pump = $100
res = $55
fans = $90
meanwells = $120
misc = $60


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> $180 in materials and about 40 hours of work. could be done faster but i take my time.



Not bad at all! So, if you sold them, it'll be about 300ish?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

chickenpatty wanted me to build him something similar but i think he's changed his mind.

i think people freak out over the cost when they realize it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> chickenpatty wanted me to build him something similar but i think he's changed his mind.
> 
> i think people freak out over the cost when they realize it.



Well, for the set up that your doing. I'd spend that much.. If I didn't want to spend 20 plus hours.. I say 20 because it probably would be if your just going at it and not caring, unlike you, on how it is done. 

I think it's a great idea, and sweet looking! I've grabbed the Scythe Kaze-Jyuni "Slip Stream" and bro, I'm amazed! They are quieter then the yate-loons I have at 88cfm/40dbs.. Might want to pick up one or two, or eight! 


But, I do love the look of that case!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> chickenpatty wanted me to build him something similar but i think he's changed his mind.
> 
> i think people freak out over the cost when they realize it.



dude, yeah bro, I mean I would still do it, but I don't think I need something like that you get me?

Plus I really dont have anywhere to put that and my computer together, remember i have mine inside a case so I would need both to be together and I dont have space to fit the monster of waterbox you did lol and my case.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

let me throw together a more practical radbox and then we will see who wants one.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> let me throw together a more practical radbox and then we will see who wants one.



FIT, is it possible to do one that does not require having a seperate PSU for the fans and pump and stuff.

i Mean i'll at the most use two D4's and two rads.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

you still gotta get power from somewhere. its possible to use a simple ac adaptor for the pump or 2 small pumps but thats something thats up to you. 

i have found a great source for cheap meanwell psu's. i picked up 3 for $47 shipped. thats a great deal.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> you still gotta get power from somewhere. its possible to use a simple ac adaptor for the pump or 2 small pumps but thats something thats up to you.
> 
> i have found a great source for cheap meanwell psu's. i picked up 3 for $47 shipped. thats a great deal.



hmmm, ahhhhhhhhhhhhh im loosing it hehehehhe 

decisions decisions. 

I know we've gone through a couple of times, but lets recap the list of components needed

Rad(s)
pump(s)
and a meanwell PSU for the pumps?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jan 11, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> chickenpatty wanted me to build him something similar but i think he's changed his mind.
> 
> i think people freak out over the cost when they realize it.




I can attest to that.

It's an awesome cooler. But it's not really a marketable build...at least not from my experience.

I know one other guy with the HW Labs 560 and he's still pulling his pud trying to figure out how to fit it into a Lian Li case...

You on the other hand went for the more sensible option of an external cooler.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2009)

damn.... any pics of this guys build? i didnt even think about putting one in a case cause i didnt think there was any chance of it fitting. 

not that i would use a case though.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 11, 2009)

Jesus in a LiLi? Good luck with that haha. CD your the man dude.


----------



## Castiel (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, fit. I love your builds. Your doing a awesome job. I envy you.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 13, 2009)

Did the GTX 295's came or does postal services keep you waiting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

tomorrow. fricken ups is slow too. im sure they will wait down the street till i leave for 2mins 

OR

like last week when they snuck up and left a note on the door. 

I WAS 2FT FROM THE DOOR ALL DAY FROM 630AM TILL 4PM.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> tomorrow. fricken ups is slow too. im sure they will wait down the street till i leave for 2mins
> 
> OR
> 
> ...



They hate to have to ring the damn bell... When UPS comes to my place, there is some shrubs and what not blocking the area.. No matter if it requires a sig or not, they drop it behind the shrubs... Then, if the see the car there, they lightly knock on the screen door and say UPS... USPS is getting even worse with me getting things... Had the dang flap up on friday to send out a few things... The guy just passed me on by.. Time sen. stuff and passes by. Calling to USPS got me with, "if there is no mail for you, they are aloud to pass you by. No matter if the flag is up or not. If it is time sensitive, you should go to a drop box and send it out next time." That's some sh1t... Not to mention my 3 broken Netflix dvd's... Same Anime 3 times in a row broken... Mail is getting worse by the day. Hate to even order things now.. USPS guy doesn't like me anymore... lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

my usps guy will either deliver my package and leave... he says fuck the other mail....

or...

will deliver all the mail to our apt's boxes and hold mine for a week.... or put a "sorry we missed you" note in my box.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> my usps guy will either deliver my package and leave... he says fuck the other mail....
> 
> or...
> 
> will deliver all the mail to our apt's boxes and hold mine for a week.... or put a "sorry we missed you" note in my box.



Think you are keeping them too busy  Well that should be a good thing and even better service, but guess not


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

they should just deliver all my shit at once i guess.

i've received over 400 packages in the past 6 months and have shipped about 630 iirc.

i have 6 ready for tomorrow as well. 

computers isnt all i do. just all i show here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> my usps guy will either deliver my package and leave... he says fuck the other mail....
> 
> or...
> 
> will deliver all the mail to our apt's boxes and hold mine for a week.... or put a "sorry we missed you" note in my box.



Well, I think mine will be starting to do it as well... It's fast to use USPS anymore and places like Jab-tech, or Frozen, I can get it in 2 days.. But, if I use UPS or Fedex, it's all ways 3 days for that... No matter if it says 2-3... They do 3 no matter what... Hate that sh1t.. At lease with Usps I know it's 2, and even if I don't get a tracking number, I know I'll get it then.. Ups is crazy anymore...


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow, that's more in a month than my whole lifetime. They should keep one van just for you and like you said maybe group the packages a bit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

shit... if you only knew how many ship to overseas. im one of the only ppl on tpu that ships outside the usa.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

The side looks pretty sweet man! Can't wait to see it up and running!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

me 2 man. im getting sick of this thing.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

How are you getting sick of it?! The idea's on what can, or will happen?!? Or what you can do to change it? Man, I am starting to go crazy thinking of mods on the cosmos... I think I need another case so it will cool down!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

looks good fit, now hurry up and finish it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

its been a pita the entire build. i've been constantly waiting on something and everything has been a hassle to line up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> its been a pits the entire build. i've been constantly waiting on something and everything has been a hassle to line up.



i feel ya bro, you started this a bit ago already right, when did you start this build?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

like 12 pages back lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> like 12 pages back lol.



  i meant date wise , you should no better than us


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

no idea.

i dont live in the past lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> no idea.
> 
> i dont live in the past lol.






I'm effin installing windows 7 beta now, see how that works


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> my usps guy will either deliver my package and leave... he says fuck the other mail....
> 
> or...
> 
> will deliver all the mail to our apt's boxes and hold mine for a week.... or put a "sorry we missed you" note in my box.



USPS has held a video card of mine for 6 months.  I got a notice, went to pick it up, and they can't find it.  Been there at least 10 times, call every other day.  "What is you number sir? Someone will call you."  They have never called.  I will not buy anything that offers only USPS delivery again.


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 13, 2009)

I have made it a habit now of letting stuff be delivered to my work address. The guys at the mail room know me and they don't screw around.


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 13, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> shit... if you only knew how many ship to overseas. im one of the only ppl on tpu that ships outside the usa.



Good to know.

May my wallet and your sales line up in the future.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2009)

WOOT!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 13, 2009)

Jealous!


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 14, 2009)

Two NVIDIA sandwiches with extra fiber, not suitable for children under the age of 3  That backside logo is a nice detail.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2009)




----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 14, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


>



 dribble  dribble  dribble


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm having a nerdgasm.

Dam, i cant even afford one.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 14, 2009)

me and you both CDdude 

Hence the onboard grapihcs being used at the minute... although getting a new tv for the living room so the old one is mine  HDMI here i come... hopefully, lol.


----------



## OnBoard (Jan 14, 2009)

I can almost see the wattage flowing on those PCI-E power cables 

Now I get about the breathing space you mentioned being possible on this mobo. Would be one toasty sandwich if those were plugged into my motherboard and forgot about the suck hole on both side of the card.
Although if you blocked the middle facing holes on each card then they wouldn't be fighting from the same air. Obviously that nice big cap there is better


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome, lets see some benches


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 14, 2009)

fits rip those apart i wanna see what they look like apart!!


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 14, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> Awesome.





2lowSniper said:


> Jealous!



both... understatements!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice.  Very, very nice.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 15, 2009)

sweet! You got all 4 cards going! Glad it's working for ya!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

tad oc


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh yeah, it's peanut butter benching time!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

wait till you see this next one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

Sometimes I think you are paid by hardware manufacturers to make us drool and buy stuff...


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

How else does he get such high end hardware?


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

thats amzazing i barely get a 9000 

ha hes up to his nuts in debt


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Fit has probably managed to cause a good bit of this recession!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

economy needs money to operate. you need to spend the money you have to feed the economy and it will come back to you in the end. you MUST keep the money in circulation.

every time i spend alot of money i end up getting most of it back within a week or so from other things.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

ha true that, but how much do you spend on computer parts a month?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

So you're actually digging the US out of the recession.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

cant really say. i do get the hook on alot of the things i have.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

well you can always pass your hook-ups this away?

im looking for a watercooling setup for my cpu if you have anything for AM2


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

There's a fit's can find you a deal on anything thread, just post in there and I'm sure he'll find summat for you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

Are you shooting for the 40 k mark fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

i bet i can yes.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 15, 2009)

Is it possible to stick another card in there like a 260 or 280 for dedicated physx? I doubt it would make that much of a difference though but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^holy agprgnaront[ortno[ue


damn dude, yu are so close to 40k!!  multi cards in vantage record in HWBOT at the moment is 36363 by Kingpin.  Post that up bro!!!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm sure I read a news article about someone beating 40K using an i7 and 2 GTX 285s or something, it was on here too.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> ^^^holy agprgnaront[ortno[ue
> 
> 
> damn dude, yu are so close to 40k!!  multi cards in vantage record in HWBOT at the moment is 36363 by Kingpin.  Post that up bro!!!!!



Ah check again dude.

http://www.dvhardware.net/article32601.html


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

You're way over triple my score...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks bro, its not on hwbot though, plus I think the ones on HWBOT dont use physix so then it all changes.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

You said you had 9k right thrackan?
Think he's quadrupled your score mate.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 15, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thanks bro, its not on hwbot though, plus I think the ones on HWBOT dont use physix so then it all changes.



No but it's still k|ngp|n and Shamino however. Does it matter where it is? lol


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You said you had 9k right thrackan?
> Think he's quadrupled your score mate.



I was on 11-12k, currently getting ready for benching


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 15, 2009)

But you said it was 9k before, I refuse to try and make any other statements.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

i think you can hit 40K, i have faith!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

holy shit. 3dm06 is going to be sick too. im seeing some super high fps.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

i bet with your setup


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 15, 2009)

i forget that 06 likes high CPU OCs


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

i would expect more but its probobly cuz physx and the quad sli


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

Wait a minnit! I thought 3Dmark06 scores should be lower than Vantage?

Even still, you're over twice my score


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

29 is way lower than 37 or whatever fit was getting in vantage


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> 29 is way lower than 37 or whatever fit was getting in vantage



Hence my amazement... Is that normal?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 15, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> i forget that 06 likes high CPU OCs



that doesnt seem right  immature drivers perhaps?

I can get within 5K of that score with my current setup


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

its because 06 doesnt like quad sli and i7 and phsyx so thats why


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 15, 2009)

3D mark 06 is kind of a useless bench now because that is no where near as high as I would have thought. I was expecting somewhere in the high 30s low 40s


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 15, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> its because 06 doesnt like quad sli and i7 and phsyx so thats why



ah right, I guess we are slowly being nudged towards vantage then


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

Gonna try vantage with my fake ass Dx10 emulation on XP x64... We'll see 

No luck..


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 15, 2009)

ha it only works for vista! but yea the new standard for overclocking/gaming is vantage for sure


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 15, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> ha it only works for vista! but yea the new standard for overclocking/gaming is vantage for sure



I'm going to try Windows 7 and Vantage on my VIA C7 "rig" soon


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

i recommend windows 7 a lot i love it more than vista already


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 16, 2009)

lucasweir said:


> i recommend windows 7 a lot i love it more than vista already



Yep definately get windows 7 it rocks.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yep definately get windows 7 it rocks.





lucasweir said:


> i recommend windows 7 a lot i love it more than vista already



I agree!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

use fartOS. 

doesnt take up as much room, doesnt suck like mac, it blows windows right open...

the only bad part is...

it disappears pretty fast.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## Binge (Jan 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> that doesnt seem right  immature drivers perhaps?
> 
> I can get within 5K of that score with my current setup



New GTX cards hate 06.  Deal with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

fuck 06. vantage rules.

more ppl need to run pcmark. i'll PWN everone for sure.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fuck 06. vantage rules.
> 
> more ppl need to run pcmark. i'll PWN everone for sure.



Not if I get 12ghz on my 3450


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 16, 2009)

ha pcmark should be used a lot more, its not just for gaming but allaround performance


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fuck 06. vantage rules.
> 
> more ppl need to run pcmark. i'll PWN everone for sure.



You don't update your pcmark thread......


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2009)

post real scores more. then i will.


----------



## DaMulta (Jan 16, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> post real scores more. then i will.



It was real just the wrong one.....

Other people should post too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!














<------------------------------16 posts per day average


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah, a little post whor3ing! lol... lol.. I think that's what happens when you have 5 threads going at the same time!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 19, 2009)

RAR!


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 19, 2009)

lol, that looks tasty tho, needs some hamburger buns to make it complete.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 19, 2009)

Hell no! Chicken patty is going to eat me over what I said!!!!! Noes!!!!! lol Nice one fit! Need some tater tots to make Pacman Complete!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 19, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> fuck 06. vantage rules.
> 
> more ppl need to run pcmark. i'll PWN everone for sure.



lol cocky


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 19, 2009)

fitseries3 said:


> RAR!



noooooooooooooooo not chicken!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehehehe.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

Ive updated http://www.techfuzion.net/forums/ and have a new look now. hopefully we can get new/more ppl there soon posting.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice and clean!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks like a good forum, I'm adding it to my books.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

hello redraider..... looks like you've found the last post. 

http://www.realredraider.com/


----------



## 2lowSniper (Jan 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hello redraider..... looks like you've found the last post.
> 
> http://www.realredraider.com/



+1 Fits!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 20, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> hello redraider..... looks like you've found the last post.
> 
> http://www.realredraider.com/



im confused


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 20, 2009)

You need me to start post Whor3ing from TF? If so, I'd glady have fun doing so!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2009)

go to TF and post as much as you can. keep the content good though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

due to complications and material cost i am changing the design of my monster cooler a bit.

it will no longer be an enclosed unit but more like my last one i built for the PA120.3's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

got the fans mounted to one rad. only had enough screws for 4 fans. need to get more today hopefully.


----------



## DOM (Jan 21, 2009)

if you add more its going to fly away lol 

so i bet there loud


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

its ~1000cfm per rad so yeah... pretty windy.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't put it near a wall or it'll do some damage.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jan 21, 2009)

1000cfm?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2009)

those are the sunon 255cfm fans right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

delta FFB1424SHG


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> delta FFB1424SHG



 I have one of those.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

140mm ones? not many are around. they come out of dell servers.


----------



## DrPepper (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> 140mm ones? not many are around. they come out of dell servers.



Well mines is a 120mm at around 200cfm. Still very windy.

Where did you get the 140mm ones anyway.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 21, 2009)

Bought a load of dell servers nabbed the fans and offloaded the servers to someone else of course.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> delta FFB1424SHG



look the same as the sunons


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2009)

Fit, you need to get this up and running soon to take advantage of the cool weather.  Put that radbox outside, man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)




----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

lol i want to see push pull


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

you got another $80 for fans?

actually.... look on ebay... these fans are $54 each. i just happened to find a sick ass deal on them.



i still need 4 more 6pin pcie connectors.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you got another $80 for fans?
> 
> actually.... look on ebay... these fans are $54 each. i just happened to find a sick ass deal on them.



they had the sunon's pulled out of servers for sale on weirdstuff for $9ea


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

where is a site you can buy them off of? I'll throw ya the cash over paypal for them if needed.. you've helped me in the past. Lease I can do..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

the guy i get mine from has alot of other fans. he does package deals you just gotta be patient and he'll hook you up.

he's out of the 140mm fans though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

I was talking about this



Fitseries3 said:


> i still need 4 more 6pin pcie connectors.



 If there was a site you can get a deal off of, I'd throw ya the cash via paypal.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I was talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a site you can get a deal off of, I'd throw ya the cash via paypal.



they are like $.60 at frys


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I was talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> If there was a site you can get a deal off of, I'd throw ya the cash via paypal.



$8.95 + shipping on ebay for one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

cdawall said:


> they are like $.60 at frys



go get me some!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> go get me some!



lol no gas


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 22, 2009)

Let me know cdawall.. I'll throw ya 10 threw paypal for it!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Psu's and res's mounted. 

in the pic you can see...

S-100-12 (12v)(fans 1-4)
S-100-12 (12v)(fans 5-8)
S-150-24 (24v)(pump)

res's are hooked together RES > RES for more capacitance and ease of filling/bleeding.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Wait a sec fit, what exactly are you going to put in this water cooled monster? I'm guessing your current rig but either way wow!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 22, 2009)

very cool


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 22, 2009)

close FIT how much longer before its up and running?  Looking good, like the RES idea.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

dammit....

after all that work, its not going to work that way. 

the rads mess everything up.

i have to relocate the biggest psu but the only places to put it are really far from the pump that its going to power. 

idk...

anyone have any ideas gathered from my pics?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dammit....
> 
> after all that work, its not going to work that way.
> 
> ...




what do you mean by the reservoirs mess it up?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

radiators. too thick man.

too heavy as well. no way to mount them thats strong and looks nice. 

i think functionality is going to kill the aesthetics of this build but thats better i think. looking cool is just someones personal opinion. if i like it thats all that matters.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> radiators. too thick man.
> 
> too heavy as well. no way to mount them thats strong and looks nice.
> 
> i think functionality is going to kill the aesthetics of this build but thats better i think. looking cool is just someones personal opinion. if i like it thats all that matters.



so where are you planning on putting your rads? or are you just going to change the material of the panel????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

i took all the plexi off as i shown in the pics above.

not going to use any other than to mount stuff.

i had to rearrange the psu's already from what is seen in the pics. one psu for the pump seems that the only place it can go is on the upper part of the rig, far from the pump.

idk... this is a mess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i took all the plexi off as i shown in the pics above.
> 
> not going to use any other than to mount stuff.
> 
> ...



damn dude, can you change the pump around and get it close to the PSU for the pump?>


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

pump pretty much has to be where its at. 

psu can be somewhere else but i'll have to wire it up to a longer harness.

the problem arrises when the wireing begins.


its like this.....







small yellow box - AC wall power in
small pink box - AC power switch
green box's(2x) - fan psu's
blue box - pump psu
purple box's(2x) rad fans
blue circle - pump
red and black lines - + and - AC power
brown lines DC power

theres A LOT more wiring than you think. its a PITA trying to get it all in there and not tangle with the water loop.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

maybe this will help...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

yikes dude, so let me get this straight, the PSU does not fit with the rads inside?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

im just trying to put that last psu somewhere close to the pump but still in a optimal wiring location.

i think i'll just put it above the others but away from the rad. its too thick to set by the rad. thats why i had to change it.

rad + fans is 4.375 inches.... over 1/3rd of the size of the chassis.

its just going to be a mess wring this thing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im just trying to put that last psu somewhere close to the pump but still in a optimal wiring location.
> 
> i think i'll just put it above the others but away from the rad. its too thick to set by the rad. thats why i had to change it.
> 
> ...



get you, dude just do like the old one for the 120.3's it doesnt have to be enclosed you know


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

thats why all the plexy panels are long gone.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats why all the plexy panels are long gone.



just saw your post over at RRR, so you are doing an open box.  Thats good regardless dude.  as long as it cools the way you want them to, you're good to go, enclosed would have been nice, but hey whatever.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2009)

lolololol

your eyes arent foolin you... 10... count em


----------



## TheLaw (Jan 23, 2009)

crazy.....


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 23, 2009)

fit what the hell are you cooling that needs that many fans


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 24, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> fit what the hell are you cooling that needs that many fans



All I can think of is some kind of Doomsday Machine. 

Looking pretty awesome, you are gonna have to bolt that thing down when you run it.


----------



## mc-dexter (Jan 24, 2009)

That bag full of M&M's look mighty appealing right now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 24, 2009)

fixed...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

alright FIT woohoo


----------



## Binge (Jan 24, 2009)

he'll know something is wrong when he gets close to completing it but everyone around him is speaking different languages.

lol, -crosses fingers-  here's to smooth sailing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

It looks good man! I saw it from the link you posted. Pretty nice stuff!


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 27, 2009)

thats a really nice setup! way to go


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

all of them...






single port....







dual port....


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 27, 2009)

I think your going to get a payment from me next pay day!! I really like that man! sweet looking!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

tell everyone about these. i need to sell them asap. thats $3400 in tops there.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

i'll try to see how I can help buddy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

i've finally got some work done on my big cooler.

got one rad(4 fans) wired and running. its not very loud at all on low speed and works very well.

at high speed ... LOOK OUT! loud and windy as hell.

the best part is... the psu's hold up to the load. thats one thing i was worried about that turned out to be good.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

of course i will hard wire these but this was just a test setup to see if it was even going to work...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 27, 2009)

^^ woohoo, awesome bro!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 27, 2009)

fabbed up a shitty mount but it works really well...


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> of course i will hard wire these but this was just a test setup to see if it was even going to work...



That looks like it's gonna blow Dora's ass off. 

Pop it over by an open window and see what kind of temps you get on that SOB


----------



## Yin (Jan 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> What exactly are they?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

Yin said:


> Fitseries3 said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly are they?
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice tops pops!


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 28, 2009)

i like those tops they look sexy. it would be sweet if you could make UV colored ones!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2009)

That's rad! (pun intended)

Curious, what weight do these rads put on the scale?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)

as pictured its 47 pounds


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 28, 2009)

wow 47 pounds each or all together?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)

the whole thing as you see in the pic


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2009)

So that's like 15-20 pounds per rad... Sick!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)

its ALIVE!


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2009)

That caps was probably to overshout the fan noise


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 28, 2009)

That's pretty sweet man! Really sweet! glad to see it up and going man!!! Really Glad!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2009)

it is running in the pics...


----------



## Thrackan (Jan 28, 2009)

Those whirlpools in the reservoirs, priceless!


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm liking that rad!! Nice rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2009)

damn fit, almost done, just need to leak test and thats it, or you are missing something else?


Great so far.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

im wiring up the fans now.

the rig is up and running but im still in need of 4 more 6pin pcie connectors. 

no one sent me any ???


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 29, 2009)

Fits, you know what I said... Just let me know..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

idk if you can see it but the top 4 are wired.

im just waiting on some more pcie connectors to get the bottom 4 up and running.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

somebody get fit his connectors now


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)

guys... once this project is done i am going to stop posting this kinda stuff in 2 places. this thread will be for my machine only and not projects. just want to clear that up. i've heard some complaints about me double posting.

here's a Video of the cooler running...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_m-TxaPMXA


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 29, 2009)

That drowned out the sound of the car going way too fast past my window, and that's through my headset at half volume, IDK about how loud it must be for you lol!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 29, 2009)

damn fit that things sounds like a air plane powering up for take off holy crap!!!  


great 3dmark run!


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 31, 2009)

lmao it sounds like a big block v8.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

wtf is the point... paper thin and they dont even contact the card.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 3, 2009)

well i heard they drop the load temps down 20C?


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

10C is what most people are reporting


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fits must think otherwise - dont they make contact at all?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

i cant even get the fucking screw out. they used the smallest screws ever and tightened them to death. errrrrrrrr


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cant even get the fucking screw out. they used the smallest screws ever and tightened them to death. errrrrrrrr



dont go stripping the heads out, that would be a pain.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 3, 2009)

I vote for raw drill action


----------



## Binge (Feb 3, 2009)

rofl,  I have small hands.  The right hand's finger tips are Philips head while the left hand is a bunch of flats.  Perfect for working on video cards lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

im at the hardware store gettin a new screwdriver. brb.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

I suggest this







Small powerful and 40 bucks! Can drill threw 4x4 real good!


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 3, 2009)

I wouldnt want to be using a power tool on such small screws - when I reapplied the TIM on my 260, I had to use the second smallest precision philips I had, even then some were reluctant to come out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

1 done...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I wouldnt want to be using a power tool on such small screws - when I reapplied the TIM on my 260, I had to use the second smallest precision philips I had, even then some were reluctant to come out.



The drill is so small and you have the ability to change the speed like any other one.. So, for 40 bucks to me, it's worth it.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Feb 3, 2009)

Fits got a link to these? My buddy picked up a couple 295s(why who knows) & could use these.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

evga.com


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 3, 2009)

Hmm shame, they do look nice tho.
How much would you normally pay for these ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2009)

on the board...


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 4, 2009)

hey they finally released the backplate.. does it help cool any better/ much??


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey Fit.. I was thinking.. we should come up with a submersion case..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2009)

finally got me one of these...

the infamous Dell PERC 5/i


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 6, 2009)

what does it do? lol.

*edit*

Gathered. SCSI controller right?


----------



## mep916 (Feb 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> what does it do? lol.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Gathered. SCSI controller right?



http://tinyurl.com/ar5xtd


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 6, 2009)

mep916 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ar5xtd



congratulations. Starting conversation is bad is it? :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2009)

mep916 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ar5xtd



lol! thats awesome!

serial attached scsi/sata controller.

im gonna be running 4(or more) 15k rpm sas drives on this bad boy.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 6, 2009)

mep916 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/ar5xtd



hahah, nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> congratulations. Starting conversation is bad is it? :shadedshu



hey now... that was pretty cool. i dont think he was bashing you like that. 

you DID figure it out before he posted so its all good.


----------



## mep916 (Feb 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> serial attached scsi/sata controller.
> 
> im gonna be running 4(or more) 15k rpm sas drives on this bad boy.



nice one fit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

im going to be flashing a ballistix tracer to work on this raid card. should look sick as hell.

just trying this out for now.... for fitment purposes...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

i forgot to mention....

this card will get the works.

im going to flash it over to a LSI megaraid card, fix the intel chipset compatibility problem, make a custom heatsink for cpu and xor chip, flash the ballistix tracer to ecc and drop it in and i still need to find 6 more drives to max this guy out. should be SICK when i get done.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 7, 2009)

::::

keep us posted bro.  I'll love to see a tracer in there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

i wanna send a thanks out to Dave @ (UN)designs for these sweet brackets...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

still trying to figure out a plan on cooling for the perc 5/i. 

i have this old AC S1 that i fucked up a while back. i kinked the pipes enough to make me not trust it on a video card. i decided its time has come for a new project.

so i hacked it in 2 and im gonna try this out.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 7, 2009)

Personally I think the Muskin heatspreaders match the card better.  Is there going to be a heatsink mounted to the chip that is to the left of the heatsink you are working on with the S1?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2009)

The Brackets look sweet! I now know what celly you have from teh last picture!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

dark2099 said:


> Personally I think the Muskin heatspreaders match the card better.  Is there going to be a heatsink mounted to the chip that is to the left of the heatsink you are working on with the S1?



yeah... i still havent figured out what to do. just playing around. damn boredom is killin me.

i'll most likely end up with some enzotech copper HS's on there. probably both chips but idk yet. 

i kinda need my board back so i can see how much room i have.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 7, 2009)

That would look good. But I think the best for the chips is what you where talking to me about. Modding somethign to cover both. Make it look better with the set up you have now. 

You could even get those Muskin heatspreaders, and paint mod them things!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

i need to find a anodized blue ramsink


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i need to find a anodized blue ramsink



Zalman make them.


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep, ZM-NB47J looks like this: http://www.playtech.co.nz/product.php?action=showdetail&id=3949

Or if you really meant ramsinks, they are ZM-RHS1 http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=15682&vpn=ZM-RHS1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2009)

i meant like this....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146732


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2009)

Aaah, if you don't find closer than Hong Kong:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2596

edit: http://www.outletpc.com/c7326.html

nexus seems to have those too  HSP-230BU
http://www.nexustek.nl/hsp_series_memory_heatspreaders.htm


----------



## OnBoard (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's more and in states 

http://www.svc.com/hxr-550bu.html
http://www.svc.com/nx-hsp-blue.html
http://www.svc.com/vanicalddrhe.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

oooooooooooooooooooo!

HUGE change is comming. keep in tune.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

::tuning in:::


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Fit, 

For cooling the chip, might I suggest this (see attached pics)

The shot with the paperclip is to show how your original retention wire would hold it in place.

PM me if you want it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks for the idea. i've got a coolermaster aquagate that im going to use.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

who wants to see what i got?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

dude, all us of do!!! 


SHOW SHOW SHOW, the parts, not anything else


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know what is in one of those boxes, but want to see the rest.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

now dont start making judgement yet... most of you dont know what i have planned.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

ill hold my comments until i see what you are going to do with this stuff


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

no no... comment away. im interested now.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice PSU, I should get pics of mine up in my thread.  What all ram is in that pile?


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 16, 2009)

Mmm 260


----------



## trt740 (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> now dont start making judgement yet... most of you dont know what i have planned.



fits has all the cool toys


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

so i picked up this gtx260. at first glance it was not much different that my other 260's.


then... i noticed no backplate and no ram on the back of the card. 

now i havent booted it up yet but i think its a 55nm. 

did i mention i got this for $75? oh... and it was sealed in the box new


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> most of you dont know what i have planned.




2 GTX 295 + 1 gtx 260 Physx ??

By the way, newegg has the revolution board back in stock ,did you replace the dead one ?



*Subscribed to your thread*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

ghassoul said:


> 2 GTX 295 + 1 gtx 260 Physx ??
> 
> By the way, newegg has the revolution board back in stock ,did you replace the dead one ?
> 
> ...



i cannot comment on the board but i will say i did not get the revolution.


----------



## ghassoul (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i cannot comment on the board but i will say i did not get the revolution.



So what ever you are planning to do , it's gonna be with the DFI board , right ?

what model are those crucial sticks ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)

my DFI is for my main rig. i have a new bench board comming.

the tracers are ddr2 and the others are ddr3. more on this later.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2009)

FIt im just dazzled.  You've had plenty of GTX260's, why another one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2009)




----------



## ghassoul (Feb 17, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


>





+1 for energy efficiency & modular cables , is it the 1050W model?

edit : yes , it is the 1050w , i could see it now (picture=green square).


----------



## mudkipz (Feb 17, 2009)

I was gonna get the same psu, but I had to go with the Aerocool Horsepower 1020 watt. 

Still can't believe what a deal the 260 was. 75$!


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

Fit, nice choice on the PSU.  Dunno if you've been keeping up with my build log but I have quite a few pics of the same PSU torn apart (on page 10).  I did some mods to get rid of all the extra hard connected cables I don't plan to use. Screw warranties!

It's a really nice PSU so far, although I have yet to put any real load on it.  I think you will be quite pleased.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

i've had a few galaxy's so this is not really anything new for me.


----------



## paulm (Feb 17, 2009)

How do you afford to spend $300 on PSU's and such?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

i didnt.

manufacturers send the stuff over.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

One thing I don't like about this one is that quite a few of the power and common leads are spliced outside of the casing instead of having a dedicated wire run all the way back to the solder point.  It's not really an issue, just knocks it down a notch on the "stoutness" factor.

I mean... what exactly is the point of having 8-pin PCI-E connectors if all it really is is a 6-pin cable with two extra wires spliced into it between the source and connector?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

because enermax uses heavy gauge wire so it can support the load.

the only thing i dont like is the 2" of heatshrink and the sleaving isnt all the way to the end of the cables. it has been improved since the galaxy though.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

Ah... good point.  You're right.  Thinking back I do remember all the spliced wires being of heavier than normal guage.  How'd I miss that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

so here it is. the start of my water setup for my dell perc 5/i.

im going to change to clear tubing tomorrow.

the flow indicator is actually a lifesaver. it has a speaker in it that tells you when there is air in the loop. this makes bleeding the air our alot easier since this setup has no res.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

Who makes that flow indicator?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

its part of the coolermaster aquagate kit pictured above.


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 17, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> FIt im just dazzled.  You've had plenty of GTX260's, why another one



I think he is replacing the 4850 in his main rig with it.  Nice to see you got the Enermax Fit, I know you were a little jealous I had one first.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

a few pics from my journey...

big D if you didnt know what the downtown looks like. this is only a very small part of dallas. its such a huge ass place there is no way i could capture it in one picture.








apparently alot of the .coms are here in big D...














i also visited Micron and saw quite a few other big named places like Tmobile HQ, Samsung mobile HQ and more that i cant remember at this time.


here's the view of the drive home. this is in the plains in mid kansas on the i35 turnpike.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2009)

this one made me laugh every time i saw it...







heres the imax projector setup and reels... its playing in the pic...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

DAMN FIT, PRETTY COOL SHOTS THANKS FOR SHARING

oh and yeah  bro that condoms to go pic was funny


----------



## Conflict0s (Feb 17, 2009)

Lol Funny  And i never knew the reels looked like that, Pretty cool.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 17, 2009)

is that honestly what america looks like? 

proper not what I imagined, or had previously seen in movies etc . . . so dark!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> is that honestly what america looks like?
> 
> proper not what I imagined, or had previously seen in movies etc . . . so dark!



america has its good spots, that you saw right there maybe the the best, but its got many good places.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 18, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> is that honestly what america looks like?
> 
> proper not what I imagined, or had previously seen in movies etc . . . so dark!



Alas, far too much of the USA looks like that.  (Perhaps a bit brighter  )  However, it's a really big place and there are truly awesome places to see, such as Yosemite, Yellowstone and the Grand Canyon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2009)

most of the pics are dark from the window tint in my car. it was pretty damn bright out.


----------



## smee (Feb 21, 2009)

Whoa fit, Where'd you get that GTX260 for only $75?!??!

hook a brutha up!!!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> this one made me laugh every time i saw it...



Those are everywhere.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 21, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Alas, far too much of the USA looks like that.  (Perhaps a bit brighter  )  However, it's a really big place and there are truly awesome places to see, such as Yosemite, Yellowstone and the Grand Canyon.



I live in the U.S. and i still have yet to go to any of those places.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 23, 2009)

You get around doncha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

yup. thats allen tx 1.4million dollar skatepark. just north of dallas.

i LOVE to travel.


----------



## CyberDruid (Feb 23, 2009)

I'll have to come up with some reason to get you up to SW VA.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2009)

yup. list away... im down for more trips. especially new places i havent been. 

i'll dig up some more money first though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2009)

damn that looks awesome, i'll learn how to skateboard just to go in that park


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup. thats allen tx 1.4million dollar skatepark. just north of dallas.
> 
> i LOVE to travel.



I thought I recognised it from Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2... Yes that's pretty geek


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 23, 2009)

fit wats that mushkin card thing in one of your last pics i did a google search and it came up with mushkin ram so im guessing its a convrter card so u can plug ram into a pci slot?


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 23, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> fit wats that mushkin card thing in one of your last pics i did a google search and it came up with mushkin ram so im guessing its a convrter card so u can plug ram into a pci slot?



That PCI card is a RAID controller, and to effectively get some performance out of a RAID controller you can supply it with some RAM. So the Mushkin RAM is memory for the RAID controller.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 23, 2009)

fruitbooters in the one pic ha

go rollerbladin


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 24, 2009)

*rides my crippled Hoffman to TX* lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

for coldstorm...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

FIT, what you cooling that Q with?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

Tec


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> water.



yikes, room temp?

What water set up though?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

swiftech 220watt TEC with pa120.3. regular room temps. mid 70f range.

erocker owns that cpu now.... i think.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 26, 2009)

no news on the boards fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2009)

next week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> dtek fuzion with pa120.3. regular room temps. mid 70f range.
> 
> erocker owns that cpu now.... i think.



hmm, amazing temps I must say.


----------



## freaksavior (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> next week



okay, i'll wait.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 27, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

wtf is that card that's being water cooled im i dumb or what?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

yes it is.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 27, 2009)

ha i ment to ask what kind of card that is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

dell perc 5/i


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 27, 2009)

?? no idea what that is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

high dollar raid card.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

TEC FTW!!! I can't believe I was able to get the Q6700 up to 4ghz! But, not as good as you where!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

heres a few more from my past...


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

Drool coming out of the mouth!


----------



## _jM (Feb 27, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn that looks awesome, i'll learn how to skateboard just to go in that park



Dude, we have one of the most famous skate parks of all time here in FL.. S.P.O.T. = SkatePark Of Tampa. Some of the biggest contests/demos are held there every year. I was sponsored by the SPOT skateshop inside the park for 5 years untill I broke my ankle and messed up my right knee. You should check it out some time , map quest that shit.. Its not far from you..


Sorry fit, for going off topic... i had to...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

yup... mark mullville took me there once. big place.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Feb 27, 2009)

rollerblading is better


----------



## _jM (Feb 27, 2009)

If I can find my mem card, Ill post up some pics from the last "Best trick Contest" I was in at S.P.O.T.  Yes, it is a big place there is the main street course in the main warehouse and there is the vert in the middle of the other warehouse that has the kiddy course inside..



Here's a pic of SPOT





and this one is just funny




neat little usb drive


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

damn that park is raw JM.  love the flash drives by the way 


hey fit, those screenies are awesome bro, youve overclocked just about everything.  You should try AMD, even if its not as exciting for you, but im sure you can do something good with AMD and be known as well in that category!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

send me a setup. i'll do it. i wont buy it though.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

I know about the S.P.O.T.! I remember when it was being built and the people that where against it all.. Man, where they bitter over something that brought more people to Tampa...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

i like concrete parks better. they are free and there is a balls factor to it. the risk of getting hurt scares ppl and makes ppl like me look awesome


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> send me a setup. i'll do it. i wont buy it though.



if I had the money, I think i would have build ta rig for everybody on here


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

im just saying loan me a setup.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> im just saying loan me a setup.



If I had one to.  I am probably going to jump on the AM3 Phenom as soon as they release the BE version of the x4 and get me a M4A79-T.  Not in the near near future, but I plan to soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2009)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 27, 2009)

that show is so fun to watch! Nitro Circus Ftw!


----------



## steelkane (Feb 27, 2009)

your raid setup look mean, I've done allot of raid setup's over the years,, & love the performance of a card that lets you add ram. As for SkateParks,, there's a few here in chicago,,
http://www.krushskatepark.com/park.html
http://www.audubonskatepark.com/park.html
http://www.yelp.com/biz_photos/AoE2cES2arp5UNbteznMnw?select=wZ1gssNK2IQzgFx8eebo-w


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

haha FIT that s**t was funny


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 28, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ROFLMAO



lol!, awesome.

I still have yet to see that Nitro Circus show.


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Feb 28, 2009)

Lmfao


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 28, 2009)

saw that video on youtube a few nights ago, i lol'ed so hard haha.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ROFLMAO



I bet his ass hurt for a week


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Conflict0s (Mar 24, 2009)

So that's where you have been. Congratz man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2009)

thats the next legend in the overclocking field!  Watch!


Congrats bro, got any or is this your first one, sorry if you had cleared this up before, really don't remember?


----------



## DV8tion (Mar 24, 2009)

Congrats !!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 24, 2009)

OMG! It's Fitseries4!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 24, 2009)

haha, fits.2


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

assholes...



> Customersteve
> Initial Question/Comment: Order Verification
> 09:30:42 SystemSystem
> Julie has joined this session!
> ...



*right after i finished talking to them they marked the item out of stock*


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Man, what is it with Newegg and UPS here of late? You get screwed like that, dark, then I do. They did work with me, but not after 3 calls and 2 on line  talks... Man, that blows...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

i should wait a week or so and get on chat with them again and tell them how well im liking my experiences buying from zipzoomfly or some other site.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Lmao... I was going to do the same.. then ordered a damn router from them.. Referb, but it came brand new!


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 26, 2009)

Go Newegg... Their shady refund policy is a b*tch too if I can believe the stories...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 26, 2009)

ROFL!

i told mwave about my newegg mishap and they hooked me up!

i got the OCZ vertex for $104.27 shipped.






fuck you newegg


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 26, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Lmao... I was going to do the same.. then ordered a damn router from them.. Referb, but it came brand new!





Which one did you get, i have been thinking of switching to "n"


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Which one did you get, i have been thinking of switching to "n"



YGPM in a few..


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 26, 2009)

ha thats sweet! thanks for that gtx260 deal you found i snatched one up


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 26, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> ROFL!
> 
> i told mwave about my newegg mishap and they hooked me up!
> 
> ...



there you go man! Now you can go and liveegg them and say, what now b1tch!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks for sharing this FIT, what is up with newegg lately. wtf


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2009)

new toys...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 27, 2009)

aahhhh, Me likey alot!! Now, I just need to get a ssd or two!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

good going fit, had trouble finding the backplate.  Most vendors seem to be out of it.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2009)

Which block is that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

HeatKiller 3. im making acrylic tops for them.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

ohhhhh... I'm thinking of doing a new set up on water again.. lol... Now that post made a seller of me!!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2009)

Linkie-poo?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

dont have a heart attack... the price is STEEP. 

luckily i have my ways

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/waterblocks.html


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Another site that has them is Performance PC... But the  1366 versions are out of stock...

Same pricing.. I just use them for the fact I live on the other coast of them...


----------



## t_ski (Mar 28, 2009)

Eh, that's not much more than the GTX's with copper top were.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

some pics...


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 28, 2009)

Tski, Yeah, these babies are some cash, but from how they perform, from what I've seen at lease, it's quite worth it!! 

I'm really looking into getting it, along with a new rad, and probably pump


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2009)

ROFL....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

those heat killers are indeed performing very well.  I am also considering one.


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 28, 2009)

That's the first time I felt lucky to be in the EU when PC parts are concerned... I love my HK block.

And I can't wait to see what an acrylic top looks like on this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2009)

Thrackan said:


> That's the first time I felt lucky to be in the EU when PC parts are concerned... I love my HK block.
> 
> And I can't wait to see what an acrylic top looks like on this!



  me too!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 30, 2009)

haha, just been looking up those delta 12cm fans, the 220CFM ones - found this on youtube 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRkeDPW7tkA


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

cleaned up a bit...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

That your regular use system?

Very tidy.


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice lookin good bro! I'm goin to pick up my HAF here in abit woot!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

thats an HAF fit???


----------



## 2lowSniper (Apr 8, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> thats an HAF fit???



No sir I was just saying I went to pick one up lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

2lowSniper said:


> No sir I was just saying I went to pick one up lol.



looked weird you got me there 

Looks good fit, what case is that now that I know its not a HAF


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2009)

silverstone ft01


----------



## CDdude55 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice system, clean cabling.

Wish i had a GTX 260.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> silverstone ft01



nice, where the HDD's mounted, looks very clean.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

guys... join this new site and post up as much good info as you can. make new threads and crap. no spamming though.

http://techarkade.com/


----------



## tzitzibp (May 6, 2009)

some nice reviews as well as threads.... thanks for the tip, fits!

btw, what are you working on at the moment?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

workin on phase chiller.


----------



## tzitzibp (May 6, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> workin on phase chiller.



any pics?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 6, 2009)

they are in the other thread. Fits custom projects


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## _jM (May 21, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://www.proxyboxonline.com/browse.php?u=Oi8vd3d3LmFibG9hZC5kZS9pbWcvcHJvbW8tMmljeHkuanBn&b=13
> http://www.proxyboxonline.com/browse.php?u=Oi8vd3d3LmFibG9hZC5kZS9pbWcvcHJvbW8tM2VqZG0uanBn&b=13


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## crazy pyro (May 21, 2009)

Do want.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2009)

fits, have you got any pictures of your fortress as it is now? Im looking to get the same case, need to see some proper installed shots / mod potential though.


----------



## t_ski (May 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/nicefcs.jpg



What board?  Got a 3DV run yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

@kyle2020



Fitseries3 said:


> cleaned up a bit...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24686&stc=1&d=1239204963



theres what it looks like right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2009)

t_ski said:


> What board?  Got a 3DV run yet?



not yet. there is no OC options so ima send this board back. it was openbox at egg for $324


----------



## t_ski (May 23, 2009)

Even a stock run wouldn't hurt.  At least curious to see the CPU score.


----------



## Scrizz (May 23, 2009)

wow


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 23, 2009)

me too. the board wont post anymore so i sent it back out to egg today. it was openbox so i guess it was fualty.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought I'd revive this thread as I noticed Fit's has solved a problem that I need solved.

I want to swap the 25mm fans on my ThermoChill PA120.3 radiator to at least 38mm. I'm currently using the screws that came with the radiator that go through both corners and I believe they are #6 self-tapping screws. I believe the screws that I would need for one corner are #6 3/8" self-tapping screws.

The problem that I have is how do I tighten these screws? The screws that I would use fit a #1 Phillips but all screwdrivers of this size that I can find have a 3/16" diameter blade. The holes in these fans only fit a 5/32" diameter blade.

The following image shows the screws that secure the fan to the radiator. This is one of Fit's images resized.






I don't yet have my fans so maybe when I do I'll see a solution but it sure would be great to know how others have solved this.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 29, 2010)

I had to use a small file/razor blade to slightly widen the top corner holes so that I could get my screwdriver through them.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 29, 2010)

oily_17 said:


> I had to use a small file/razor blade to slightly widen the top corner holes so that I could get my screwdriver through them.



If it comes down to widening the hole then I have a 3/16" drill bit. I was wanting to put fan guards over them as I'm prone to making stupid mistakes.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 29, 2010)

I used a small phillips that was in a repair kit for glasses. It was on my H50 for push pull and I found that the screws from any amd2  or amd3 heatsink backplate worked.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 30, 2010)

I used a #1 Phillips that I got from Snapon years ago.  You can also use the largest phillips that comes in "jewelers" screwdriver sets.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 30, 2010)

for you i take a picture 

thanks for the revive.

brb


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 30, 2010)

i have one of these cheap/free screwdrivers from the auto parts store.

i use the flathead end for rad screws even if they are phillips.


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> If it comes down to widening the hole then I have a 3/16" drill bit. I was wanting to put fan guards over them as I'm prone to making stupid mistakes.



With fans like those, fan guards should be mandatory.


----------

